# Uber Strike Oct 16th to 18th



## Feisal Mo (Dec 19, 2014)

https://www.facebook.com/uberfreedom
View attachment 14157


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

Even the public will not support item #2.

It will promote cherry picking and will be difficult to justify.

*We need to adopt a simple and direct approach: 1 strike, 1 request. I propose this to be for the TIP option. *


----------



## KGB7 (Apr 23, 2015)

UberXTampa said:


> Even the public will not support item #2.
> 
> It will promote cherry picking and will be difficutl to justify.
> 
> *We need to adopt a simple and direct approach: 1 strike, 1 request. I propose this to be for the TIP option. *


Then the public should never give us destination. Instead, we will have back seat drivers guiding us the entire trip.


----------



## Feisal Mo (Dec 19, 2014)

I believe Uber will not change until the drivers demand it, and refuse to give up! That means we need to strike on the weekend of Oct 16-18th. There are some points I don't agree with and others I agree with. However, I don't believe anything will occur until we strike against this corrupt and greedy company.... Take the weekend off and enjoy it with your family and friends.
LET"S DO IT YALL.


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

KGB7 said:


> Then the public should never give us destination. Instead, we will have back seat drivers guiding us the entire trip.


You are talking about two different things:
1. Input destination in app so you can navigate safely
2. Give you destination to help you decide whether it is profitable for you or not

#1. is OK.
#2. is NOT OK.


----------



## #responseuber (Aug 5, 2015)

A destination in advance it's already required by many airports.


----------



## ocbob2 (Aug 18, 2015)

A strike would be best to do a 2 day strike and not make it the weekend. You don't need to bring it to a halt. Most drivers do weekends. Not all do middle of the day Thursday. A strike would work best when full time drivers are the bulk of the cars you see. Part time drivers make a lot during surge on weekends. Asking them to not drive those days will mean they won't strike or they flood streets during the week causing no surge and a lot of waiting around. #2 suggestion is stupid and it will involve cherry picking. With a tip option, rates can go to $1.25-$1.35 a mile and drivers will be excited Compared to $1-$1.10 now in SoCal.


----------



## KGB7 (Apr 23, 2015)

UberXTampa said:


> You are talking about two different things:
> 1. Input destination in app so you can navigate safely
> 2. Give you destination to help you decide whether it is profitable for you or not
> 
> ...


We had #2 and Uber removed. Public didn't even know.


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

KGB7 said:


> Feisal Mo
> 
> You should post this on
> 
> We has #2 and Uber removed. Public didn't even know.


Uber removed when it was publicized in this forum and more drivers became aware of it.
I was one of these drivers.
I used it in a few difficult to justify trip requests when I was far away from home.
When I realized I would not deadhead back, I took the long time to pick up.
But that lasted only about 1 week for me.
If 100% of drivers know destination 100% of the time, it will get a lot of attention from regulators where Uber wants to have a footprint.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

*#UberSTRIKE | DFW Uber drivers strike ends; nationwide strike beginning Oct 16 called*


----------



## Battlecruiser (Sep 22, 2015)

UberXTampa said:


> You are talking about two different things:
> 1. Input destination in app so you can navigate safely
> 2. Give you destination to help you decide whether it is profitable for you or not
> 
> ...


why is it you feel any driver should be duped into taking a unprofitable job?


----------



## naplestom75 (May 3, 2015)

How did it work in Dallas? What were the results?


----------



## William1964 (Jul 28, 2015)

Yeah its all you want is money why not paying us to rate the rider. It's something we're forced to do we should be paid for it because it's part of the ride and it's done off the clock or off meter


----------



## phillipzx3 (May 26, 2015)

KGB7 said:


> Then the public should never give us destination. Instead, we will have back seat drivers guiding us the entire trip.


I guess taxi drivers are smarter than you. They just say, "Where to?"


----------



## phillipzx3 (May 26, 2015)

Battlecruiser said:


> why is it you feel any driver should be duped into taking a unprofitable job?


The reason Uber exist is because cabs refused to take unprofitable trips. Now you want to act the same?

Good luck with that.


----------



## KGB7 (Apr 23, 2015)

phillipzx3 said:


> I guess taxi drivers are smarter than you. They just say, "Where to?"


/facepalm


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

UberXTampa said:


> Even the public will not support item #2.
> 
> It will promote cherry picking and will be difficutl to justify.
> 
> *We need to adopt a simple and direct approach: 1 strike, 1 request. I propose this to be for the TIP option. *


Many of my pax are annoyed we don't have it when they find out. Especially those who wanted to go to the airport and had a driver turn down the trip because of needing trips for guarantees (airport run kills that here).

But until that happens most assume we have it.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

There are 3 weeks till this strike. Here are some suggestions for things to do to inform other Drivers about‪#‎UberSTRIKE‬

1) Write comments on Uber related news articles informing other Drivers, with links to UberPeople.Net

2) Use burner phones with fake rider accounts to request rides, text the Drivers the strike info with links to UberPeople.net, and then cancel the ride.

3) Drive to other Drivers in your market by finding them on the Rider App & inform them in person.

4) Write the #UberSTRIKE info on your friends & families cars back windshields with chalk markers.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

To have maximum exposure, the striking drivers should hold a protest on Friday 10/16 afternoon in order to get coverage on local evening news. So they should gather in front of their local Uber office at 3pm local time for the protest. In markets without Uber offices, they should hold the protest in front of their City Hall.


----------



## jrboy (Sep 14, 2015)

UberXTampa said:


> Even the public will not support item #2.
> 
> It will promote cherry picking and will be difficutl to justify.
> 
> *We need to adopt a simple and direct approach: 1 strike, 1 request. I propose this to be for the TIP option. *


once the fare is raised to $1.60 per mile and there is a prospect for a tip, the final destination won't matter. we will want to make runs no matter how long or short. the only way i can see this being beneficial for us drivers is that at the end of our day we can choose to accept a ride that's gonna take us close to home. no more dead miles essentially. we will also begin to accept more trips, so acceptance rates won't be a factor. we won't mind going to pick up a pax 10 plus minutes knowing that the pax is now allowed to tip. the more trips you take the better your chances of getting those pax that tip for quality service.


----------



## jrboy (Sep 14, 2015)

phillipzx3 said:


> The reason Uber exist is because cabs refused to take unprofitable trips. Now you want to act the same?
> 
> Good luck with that.


we're not asking for what cabs make. we're only asking for what you make. you make $1.55 per mile. 30 cents per minute. $5 minimum trip. In los angeles we make $1 per mile. 18 cents per min. $4 minimum trip. Truthfully, you don't need to strike.


----------



## SumGuy (Jul 29, 2015)

Why not October 30-31. Halloween!


----------



## William1964 (Jul 28, 2015)

I'm sorry I'm not willing to stand outside my local uber office carrying a sign with some slogan that represents how I feel.

I think I'll go shopping. Southwest is having a sale and you can get good airfare to Las Vegas 99 bucks one way in December and January.

Or, or you can sit around complaining in December and January.


----------



## Battlecruiser (Sep 22, 2015)

KGB7 said:


> We had #2 and Uber removed. Public didn't even know.


we had #3 and Uber removed. Public didn't even know that one either. I hear cancel complaints now...never heard a uber is too expensive complaint.


----------



## eyewall (Sep 6, 2015)

It won't work. It will just lead to a few drivers logging on while everyone else is protesting and cleaning up in their absence. It is not like there is an organized union.


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

Battlecruiser said:


> why is it you feel any driver should be duped into taking a unprofitable job?


I don't. 
Destination discrimination is a big no and you cannot pronounce it just like you don't use the f word, the n word and scream fire in a crowded place. 
You cannot repair a low fare by destination discrimination and cherry picking. 
Fares have to adjust to fair market values and that's another discussion.

I still say 1 strike, 1 request, no more. It is easier to unite behind a simple and justifiable message.


----------



## debalzac (Aug 8, 2015)

I'm on. We have to look for all the uber forums on internet, on facebook and publish the advice for the strike there.
but only for the tip.


----------



## KGB7 (Apr 23, 2015)

jrboy said:


> once the fare is raised to $1.60 per mile and there is a prospect for a tip, the final destination won't matter. we will want to make runs no matter how long or short. the only way i can see this being beneficial for us drivers is that at the end of our day we can choose to accept a ride that's gonna take us close to home. no more dead miles essentially. we will also begin to accept more trips, so acceptance rates won't be a factor. we won't mind going to pick up a pax 10 plus minutes knowing that the pax is now allowed to tip. the more trips you take the better your chances of getting those pax that tip for quality service.


10 min might be a stretch. Let's not get ahead of our selfs just yet.


----------



## KGB7 (Apr 23, 2015)

debalzac said:


> I'm on. We have to look for all the uber forums on internet, on facebook and publish the advice for the strike there.
> but only for the tip.


Need more then just tips. When people want to tip, they give us cash.


----------



## KGB7 (Apr 23, 2015)

eyewall said:


> It won't work. It will just lead to a few drivers logging on while everyone else is protesting and cleaning up in their absence. It is not like there is an organized union.


It will work if people want it to work. It worked in Dallas.

If you don't want to be part of this, you welcome to stay at home and watch paint dry.


----------



## Papa (May 14, 2015)

UberXTampa said:


> You are talking about two different things:
> 1. Input destination in app so you can navigate safely
> 2. Give you destination to help you decide whether it is profitable for you or not
> 
> ...


2. Making profitable business decisions is what independent contractors do.....Right?


----------



## Papa (May 14, 2015)

chi1cabby said:


> To have maximum exposure, the striking drivers should hold a protest on Friday 10/16 afternoon in order to get coverage on local evening news. So they should gather in front of their local Uber office at 3pm local time for the protest. In markets without Uber offices, they should hold the protest in front of their City Hall.


Excellent recommendation!!!


----------



## Battlecruiser (Sep 22, 2015)

Well, good luck with your strike and I will support whatever you, as group, decide. But, till then... and after, I will take unprofitable jobs, for marketing purposes, to build my business, not to build a business for uber. I sell miles at a profit, if uber and/or their pax wish to pay, I will be happy to be of service.


----------



## Papa (May 14, 2015)

Feisal Mo said:


> View attachment 13974


It has been wisely recommended that driver meet at the local Uber Office on Friday afternoon to stage a protest to kick off the strike..


----------



## Papa (May 14, 2015)

ocbob2 said:


> A strike would be best to do a 2 day strike and not make it the weekend. You don't need to bring it to a halt. Most drivers do weekends. Not all do middle of the day Thursday. A strike would work best when full time drivers are the bulk of the cars you see. Part time drivers make a lot during surge on weekends. Asking them to not drive those days will mean they won't strike or they flood streets during the week causing no surge and a lot of waiting around. #2 suggestion is stupid and it will involve cherry picking. With a tip option, rates can go to $1.25-$1.35 a mile and drivers will be excited Compared to $1-$1.10 now in SoCal.


Surge will work to support the strike. Riders won't accept anything over 2X, and just wait it out or take a taxi.
Independent contractors have a right to make a profit......by cherry picking if required!
Rates and tips are mutually exclusive!


----------



## ginseng41 (Nov 30, 2014)

KGB7 said:


> It will work if people want it to work. It worked in Dallas.
> 
> If you don't want to be part of this, you welcome to stay at home and watch paint dry.


What did uber do in response to the strike?


----------



## KGB7 (Apr 23, 2015)

ginseng41 said:


> What did uber do in response to the strike?


https://uberpeople.net/threads/uber...ionwide-strike-beginning-oct-16-called.37367/


----------



## JaredJ (Aug 7, 2015)

naplestom75 said:


> How did it work in Dallas? What were the results?


Initially began when Uber Black drivers would have to pickup Uber X pax. Uber X drivers hopped on the bandwagon. Driver reps issued a list of demands. Uber conceded to allowing Uber Black drivers to opt out. Strike fizzled out after. No other concessions were made.


----------



## ginseng41 (Nov 30, 2014)

So virtually no concessions were made. I'd not consider that "working "


----------



## KGB7 (Apr 23, 2015)

ginseng41 said:


> So virtually no concessions were made. I'd not consider that "working "


That's because people caved in too soon instead of holding their ground longer.

Rome wasn't built in a day.


----------



## Teksaz (Mar 16, 2015)

#3 is most important to me. I've dealt with #1 and #2 at $.90 a mile and generally get tipped on occasion. Last week received $80.00+ in tips so I can live with that. $1.60 a mile is huge though. 

Example: Today an airport run was NET 27.95

At $1.60 a mile $43.91 (Roughly).


----------



## KGB7 (Apr 23, 2015)

Can some one make a flyer so I can't print it out and hand them out.

Thanks.


----------



## SECOTIME (Sep 18, 2015)

$1.50 a mile on X would put a smile on my face. More money in my pocket. More in Ubers. Still cheaper than a cab so more money in the riders pocket too.

Win. Win. Win.


----------



## ginseng41 (Nov 30, 2014)

KGB7 said:


> That's because people caved in too soon instead of holding their ground longer.
> 
> Rome wasn't built in a day.


So how long would a strike have to go on, in your mind, to work? Longer than I good go without paying my utilies, food, etc. bills and I'm sure pretty much anyone else who is doing uber for more than just a little spending money.

Yes. I know Uber knows that people can't strike long enough to cause any harm to them. If we actually got drivers to take a month off or something, they'd just on board a bunch more by decreasing requirements and everyone would be in worse shape than now.


----------



## SECOTIME (Sep 18, 2015)

It's not the 3 day strike that "hurts" uber it's the publicity.


----------



## ginseng41 (Nov 30, 2014)

Worse than reported rapes, assaults, etc.? People hates strikes when they're inconvenienced for the most part. I agree a lot of these things would be great. I'm pissed about uber often. I don't think a strike will have any meaningful effect. I think the only thing that will get them to change is when these lawsuits come to fruition


----------



## KGB7 (Apr 23, 2015)

Robert Estuar said:


> It's not the 3 day strike that "hurts" uber it's the publicity.


And we are willing to organise. If we can do it once, we can do it again.

Today its 30 people, tomorrow its 300, next month it's 3,000.


----------



## SECOTIME (Sep 18, 2015)

There is a ton of negativity on this forum towards Uber and most of it (almost all) of it is rightly deserved. That being said, I try not to let it give me a negative perception on being a driver. I know what to expect (most of the time) when I turn the app on. Most nights leave me thinking to myself "why am I doing this" then on the other hand I have a night that is so good that I look forward to doing it again.

The regulated rate for a cab per mile is $2.40 here.. and for uber X it's 75 cents per mile. That is beyond ludicrous. Every driver knows it. It needs to be more.

I don't care about a tip option on the app. It would be great though.

I don't care about the destination address. I think it would cause more problems and unethical drivers would just use it to there advantage which would create a lower level of service in the long run.

Using the mears rate calculator vs the uber calculator it's such a huge difference in price. And how long will you wait for that taxi?


----------



## naplestom75 (May 3, 2015)

Robert Estuar said:


> $1.50 a mile on X would put a smile on my face. More money in my pocket. More in Ubers. Still cheaper than a cab so more money in the riders pocket too.
> 
> Win. Win. Win.


$1.50 per mile still doesn't make shorter rides much more profitable. The real problem is the starting fare and the per minute fare.


----------



## Drivebynight (Sep 21, 2015)

A strike will never work.

Don't get me wrong, I'm in favor of all the proposals but it won't work.

There are too many Uber drivers that are part time drivers and do it for extra income. There are plenty of people that say they drive Uber for "social reasons". 
I suspect many of the people on this discussion forum are full timers that basically need to drive full time to support themselves. But you can not compete with part timers driving Uber for reasons other than maximizing profit.

In my opinion it's far more important for drivers to strike for a written insurance policy which guarantees your safety and the safety of your passengers and a written policy that ensures costs related to by law enforcement will be paid by Uber.


----------



## jrboy (Sep 14, 2015)

ginseng41 said:


> So virtually no concessions were made. I'd not consider that "working "


it actually did work. uber black got what they wanted. they don't have to pick up pax at uber x rates anymore. previously they were threatened with deactivation if they did not accept uber x trips.


----------



## jrboy (Sep 14, 2015)

go to "ubber freedom" on facebook to see the video. the strike is on Oct. 16th at 5 pm. to Oct 18th 10 pm. and it's 1.60 per mile not 1.50


----------



## Rando57 (Sep 21, 2015)

I can't wait for this supposed strike. It might even be worth it to not drive the taxi during the strike and turn on my uber app. Maybe they'll give me a bonus.


----------



## jrboy (Sep 14, 2015)

Rando57 said:


> I can't wait for this supposed strike. It might even be worth it to not drive the taxi during the strike and turn on my uber app. Maybe they'll give me a bonus.


go ahead, we don't want people like you anyway. whatever you make in profit you will lose in cancellations. but then again someone like you probably doesn't value their time.


----------



## Rando57 (Sep 21, 2015)

Ha, nothing is up to you. What do you mean "we"? If you don't make enough money in your regular job then get a better one. If this is full time for you then you are the real sucker. You're just angry because what's happening to you is what has happened to real transportation companies and drivers around the world. The only one who will benefit from Uber in the long run is Kalanick.


----------



## KGB7 (Apr 23, 2015)

Drivebynight said:


> A strike will never work.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I'm in favor of all the proposals but it won't work.
> 
> ...


Either you in or you out. Long ass nagetive posts not going to help us organize.


----------



## jrboy (Sep 14, 2015)

i just noticed our base fare in los angeles is $0. why is that? and are there any other cities affected like that?


----------



## Rando57 (Sep 21, 2015)

KGB7 said:


> Either you in or you out. Long ass nagetive posts not going to help us organize.


You just don't know rational truth when you hear it or you're deep in denial. You have no representation and no one cares. Uber has been through more stumbling blocks then what you are proposing and a 50 billion dollar rated company can out wait you any day. As soon as they see other drivers working and making money, the striking drivers will say screw it and I'm going back to work.


----------



## ATL2SD (Aug 16, 2015)

Robert Estuar said:


> It's not the 3 day strike that "hurts" uber it's the publicity.


This man gets it.


----------



## jrboy (Sep 14, 2015)

Rando57 said:


> You just don't know rational truth when you hear it or you're deep in denial. You have no representation and no one cares. Uber has been through more stumbling blocks then what you are proposing and a 50 billion dollar rated company can out wait you any day. As soon as they see other drivers working and making money, the striking drivers will say screw it and I'm going back to work.


whats ubers valuation without drivers


----------



## Rando57 (Sep 21, 2015)

jrboy said:


> i just noticed our base fare in los angeles is $0. why is that? and are there any other cities affected like that?


Maybe Travis is paying it forward with your punishment in advance. I'm sure he reads this too and is laughing.


----------



## jrboy (Sep 14, 2015)

Rando57 said:


> You just don't know rational truth when you hear it or you're deep in denial. You have no representation and no one cares. Uber has been through more stumbling blocks then what you are proposing and a 50 billion dollar rated company can out wait you any day. As soon as they see other drivers working and making money, the striking drivers will say screw it and I'm going back to work.[/Q





Rando57 said:


> Maybe Travis is paying it forward with your punishment in advance. I'm sure he reads this too and is laughing.


 well on Oct. 16th at 5 pm, we're gonna pay it forward to travis.


----------



## Rando57 (Sep 21, 2015)

jrboy said:


> whats ubers valuation without drivers


Ha, there's an endless supply. As P.T. Barnum said, "there's a sucker born everyday". And if I may repeat myself from a previous post, "if you take your hand out of a bucket of water it doesn't leave a hole". Travis knows this and his whole business plan is based on it.


----------



## Rando57 (Sep 21, 2015)

ATL2SD said:


> This man gets it.


The public doesn't care about you. There's plenty of other transportation services available.


----------



## jrboy (Sep 14, 2015)

Rando57 said:


> Ha, there's an endless supply. As P.T. Barnum said, "there's a sucker born everyday". And if I may repeat myself from a previous post, "if you take your hand out of a bucket of water it doesn't leave a hole". Travis knows this and his whole business plan is based on it.


well if there is endless supply he has 3 weeks to round them up.


----------



## Rando57 (Sep 21, 2015)

jrboy said:


> well if there is endless supply he has 3 weeks to round them up.


Ha. You think you're going to get agreement from a majority of Uber drivers? These are the people who are crying constantly now because they don't understand business and didn't have the foresight to see down the road to where they are now. The writing was on the wall all along. I'm going to enjoy laughing at this pointless effort you'll be making.


----------



## jrboy (Sep 14, 2015)

Rando57 said:


> Ha. You think you're going to get agreement from a majority of Uber drivers? These are the people who are crying constantly now because they don't understand business and didn't have the foresight to see down the road to where they are now. The writing was on the wall all along. I'm going to enjoy laughing at this pointless effort you'll be making.


we don't need majority. there are different markets. some drivers make good money and they are happy. we understand that. but there are those that are tired of making less than minimum wage and tired of the threats of deactivation. these are the markets we can affect. a driver can be happy in oregon at $1.55 per mile but how is travis gonna get him to drive in La for $1?


----------



## ocbob2 (Aug 18, 2015)

jrboy said:


> it actually did work. uber black got what they wanted. they don't have to pick up pax at uber x rates anymore. previously they were threatened with deactivation if they did not accept uber x trips.


There is a lot less of Uber black. That is their livelyhood. Too many uber x to make it work like Uber black. I hope something does cone out of it but it is an uphill battle.


----------



## jrboy (Sep 14, 2015)

ocbob2 said:


> There is a lot less of Uber black. That is their livelyhood. Too many uber x to make it work like Uber black. I hope something does cone out of it but it is an uphill battle.


it is an uphill battle, but even if at the very least we can get media attn we succeeded, because there will be more awareness to ubers tactics and more drivers will be on board for a greater strike


----------



## jrboy (Sep 14, 2015)

ocbob2 said:


> There is a lot less of Uber black. That is their livelyhood. Too many uber x to make it work like Uber black. I hope something does cone out of it but it is an uphill battle.


if you don't stand up for something you'll fall for anything


----------



## KGB7 (Apr 23, 2015)

Rando57 said:


> You just don't know rational truth when you hear it or you're deep in denial. You have no representation and no one cares. Uber has been through more stumbling blocks then what you are proposing and a 50 billion dollar rated company can out wait you any day. As soon as they see other drivers working and making money, the striking drivers will say screw it and I'm going back to work.


Why do you care so much what we do? What's it in for you?

If you don't want to help, then go play with your potato box.


----------



## KGB7 (Apr 23, 2015)

ocbob2 said:


> I hope something does cone out of it but it is an uphill battle.


And so was the Battle at the Beach of Normandy.


----------



## KGB7 (Apr 23, 2015)

Rando57 said:


> Ha. You think you're going to get agreement from a majority of Uber drivers? These are the people who are crying constantly now because they don't understand business and didn't have the foresight to see down the road to where they are now. The writing was on the wall all along. I'm going to enjoy laughing at this pointless effort you'll be making.


You won't know if you don't try.

So when you done being worthless, get back to us.


----------



## Tncluber (Sep 6, 2015)

UberXTampa said:


> You are talking about two different things:
> 1. Input destination in app so you can navigate safely
> 2. Give you destination to help you decide whether it is profitable for you or not
> 
> ...


Drive 10 mins to pick up somebody for a 2 min ride. NOT OK. We should be able to choose you filthy troll.


----------



## jrboy (Sep 14, 2015)

Tncluber said:


> Drive 10 mins to pick up somebody for a 2 min ride. NOT OK. We should be able to choose you filthy troll.


yeah, and we get $2.40. thats the minimum in la.


----------



## Drivebynight (Sep 21, 2015)

KGB7 said:


> Either you in or you out. Long ass nagetive posts not going to help us organize.


You said nothing logical. I am simply explaining why a strike can not work. It can't work in a business when the majority of drivers are working part time and set their own hours. 
It can't work in a business with so much competition among labor. It can't work in a business where half the battle is maintaining a strong public image.

All you are doing is giving people false hope and costing them money. Money they definitely need or they wouldn't be thinking of striking in the first place.


----------



## jrboy (Sep 14, 2015)

Drivebynight said:


> You said nothing logical. I am simply explaining why a strike can not work. It can't work in a business when the majority of drivers are working part time and set their own hours.
> It can't work in a business with so much competition among labor. It can't work in a business where half the battle is maintaining a strong public image.
> 
> All you are doing is giving people false hope and costing them money. Money they definitely need or they wouldn't be thinking of striking in the first place.


if you believe this then you're not welcome to strike with us


----------



## KGB7 (Apr 23, 2015)

Drivebynight said:


> You said nothing logical. I am simply explaining why a strike can not work. It can't work in a business when the majority of drivers are working part time and set their own hours.
> It can't work in a business with so much competition among labor. It can't work in a business where half the battle is maintaining a strong public image.
> 
> All you are doing is giving people false hope and costing them money. Money they definitely need or they wouldn't be thinking of striking in the first place.


Do nothing and you'll be nothing.

So stop trying so hard to stop people that want to part of it.


----------



## Michael47 (Sep 26, 2015)

I believe what is needed is a phone number that we as drivers can talk to a human being about our problems. Remember, Uber also has problems and since we can'y talk to anyone (verbally not by text or email), we do not know why some of the "restrictions " are in place. Also, it was my understanding that the insurance kicked in only when on accepted a ride, not just because I turned the app "on", I could be wrong about that. That also is a problem because having read many of the forums comments, it may be difficult to find more than two or three people who interrupt any of this stuff the same way. I thing even if we hired 5 MIT professors, we still could not get an accurate picture regarding insurance. Part of that problem is because the "United STATES" are really not as united as everyone thinks. Every state has a different take on "ride-sharing" and most do not have a clue.


----------



## Rando57 (Sep 21, 2015)

Please strike on Monday thru Wednesday, my off days so I can turn on my app and scab you all out. Yes, I'm Uber and Lyft. I don't need to drive either but it will be satisfying just to smite the brainless trend sucking twits. If your trying to strike on the weekend you'll get no participation anyway.


----------



## Pubsber (Mar 24, 2015)

Question regarding #2.

As an independent contractor, isnt it the law to know the full details of a job before accepting it? Like if i hired an independent contractor for a delivery position and dint tell him i would need him to drive around the world for me , isnt that somewhat illegal?


----------



## Pubsber (Mar 24, 2015)

Rando57 said:


> Please strike on Monday thru Wednesday, my off days so I can turn on my app and scab you all out. Yes, I'm Uber and Lyft. I don't need to drive either but it will be satisfying just to smite the brainless trend sucking twits. If your trying to strike on the weekend you'll get no participation anyway.


But why? This us to benefit all drivers including yourself. Why would you do that?


----------



## Rando57 (Sep 21, 2015)

I drive a taxi and you are invalid.


----------



## ginseng41 (Nov 30, 2014)

Pubsber said:


> But why? This us to benefit all drivers including yourself. Why would you do that?


Because a lot of people can't afford not to be working an entire weekend. If that was a home game here, it would cost be around $1,000 to skip those days. I can't imagine anyone who doesn't need the money for whatever purpose could afford to skip a full weekend


----------



## Rando57 (Sep 21, 2015)

KGB7 said:


> You won't know if you don't try.
> 
> So when you done being worthless, get back to us.


 That's the same lack of vision that got you into the situation you're in now.


----------



## Rando57 (Sep 21, 2015)

jrboy said:


> we don't need majority. there are different markets. some drivers make good money and they are happy. we understand that. but there are those that are tired of making less than minimum wage and tired of the threats of deactivation. these are the markets we can affect. a driver can be happy in oregon at $1.55 per mile but how is travis gonna get him to drive in La for $1?


$1.55 is not a living. Your costs are 57 cents per mile, your giving 47 cents a mile to Travis which leaves you with 51 cents per mile. Taxes, social security and Medicare will eat much of that. Can you really live on 35 cents a mile? Use your head. Driving 300 miles a day to make $100? What if you have an accident and when Uber tries to collect from your insurance and you're cancelled, what will you do then?


----------



## Pubsber (Mar 24, 2015)

ginseng41 said:


> Because a lot of people can't afford not to be working an entire weekend. If that was a home game here, it would cost be around $1,000 to skip those days. I can't imagine anyone who doesn't need the money for whatever purpose could afford to skip a full weekend


Oh i understand that fully. I myself cant miss any works days or else my paycheck wont be enough to cover bills, food ect. This has been going on for 6 years now. I had though this was a one day thing, i didnt know this was a 3 day event.

Either way, the guy i replied to said he doesnt need to do Uber so the needing income doesnt pertain to him. So again my question to him is why?


----------



## jrboy (Sep 14, 2015)

Rando57 said:


> $1.55 is not a living. Your costs are 57 cents per mile, your giving 47 cents a mile to Travis which leaves you with 51 cents per mile. Taxes, social security and Medicare will eat much of that. Can you really live on 35 cents a mile? Use your head. Driving 300 miles a day to make $100? What if you have an accident and when Uber tries to collect from your insurance and you're cancelled, what will you do then?


now you're getting it


----------



## jrboy (Sep 14, 2015)

Rando57 said:


> Please strike on Monday thru Wednesday, my off days so I can turn on my app and scab you all out. Yes, I'm Uber and Lyft. I don't need to drive either but it will be satisfying just to smite the brainless trend sucking twits. If your trying to strike on the weekend you'll get no participation anyway.


we already are striking on a weekend stupid


----------



## freebrady (Jul 17, 2015)

Who will be handing out the checks from the strike fund? I hope uber deactivates everyone who doesn't work that weekend. What a bad idea.


----------



## Jedi Driver (Aug 23, 2015)

Rando57 said:


> Ha. You think you're going to get agreement from a majority of Uber drivers? These are the people who are crying constantly now because they don't understand business and didn't have the foresight to see down the road to where they are now. The writing was on the wall all along. I'm going to enjoy laughing at this pointless effort you'll be making.


GTFO


----------



## Rando57 (Sep 21, 2015)

freebrady said:


> Who will be handing out the checks from the strike fund? I hope uber deactivates everyone who doesn't work that weekend. What a bad idea.


Agreed


----------



## jrboy (Sep 14, 2015)

Pubsber said:


> Oh i understand that fully. I myself cant miss any works days or else my paycheck wont be enough to cover bills, food ect. This has been going on for 6 years now. I had though this was a one day thing, i didnt know this was a 3 day event.
> 
> Either way, the guy i replied to said he doesnt need to do Uber so the needing income doesnt pertain to him. So again my question to him is why?


for those of you that can't strike due to provision for your family, do what you have to do. but if you drive for lyft too that can be your option because there will be a lot of lyft requests on that weekend. but we understand if you have no choice but to work. family first. as for me, i'm looking the future after the strike so that i don't have to continue living pay check to pay check under ubers rates. maybe your family deserves this sacrafice too.


----------



## Jedi Driver (Aug 23, 2015)

freebrady said:


> Who will be handing out the checks from the strike fund? I hope uber deactivates everyone who doesn't work that weekend. What a bad idea.


Aw...thanks for the support


freebrady said:


> Who will be handing out the checks from the strike fund? I hope uber deactivates everyone who doesn't work that weekend. What a bad idea.


*troll*


----------



## jrboy (Sep 14, 2015)

freebrady said:


> Who will be handing out the checks from the strike fund? I hope uber deactivates everyone who doesn't work that weekend. What a bad idea.


i'm so tired of ubers threats to deactivate!


----------



## SCdave (Jun 27, 2014)

freebrady said:


> Who will be handing out the checks from the strike fund? I hope uber deactivates everyone who doesn't work that weekend. What a bad idea.


There is no "scabbing". You don't have to participate in the strike (Black Out). Work as much as you want. You have your own priorities. Me, I'm all in.

And can you explain how Uber can "deactivate everyone who doesn't work". Are you channeling the late great Yogi Berra?


----------



## jrboy (Sep 14, 2015)

uber wants deactivation... i'm gong to deactivate myself on oct 16th. at 5 pm


----------



## Rando57 (Sep 21, 2015)

Jedi Driver said:


> GTFO


Yoda never said that, you pin head.


----------



## BlackWidow911 (May 29, 2015)

Count me in on the strike!!!


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

Feisal Mo said:


> I believe Uber will not change until the drivers demand it, and refuse to give up! That means we need to strike on the weekend of Oct 16-18th. There are some points I don't agree with and others I agree with. However, I don't believe anything will occur until we strike against this corrupt and greedy company.... Take the weekend off and enjoy it with your family and friends.
> LET"S DO IT YALL.


why wait to October 16 you should pick a closer date


----------



## freebrady (Jul 17, 2015)

SCdave said:


> There is no "scabbing". You don't have to participate in the strike (Black Out). Work as much as you want. You have your own priorities. Me, I'm all in.
> 
> And can you explain how Uber can "deactivate everyone who doesn't work". Are you channeling the late great Yogi Berra?


Yes it gets late early on this forum


----------



## Uzcaliber (Aug 22, 2014)

Feisal Mo said:


> View attachment 13974


It may be more effective that all drivers do non-Uber such as Lyft, so drivers can still make money. It's a much better alternative to get all drivers on board.


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

UberXTampa said:


> Even the public will not support item #2.
> 
> It will promote cherry picking and will be difficult to justify.
> 
> *We need to adopt a simple and direct approach: 1 strike, 1 request. I propose this to be for the TIP option. *


You think tip should be first? I would rather be paid fairly than give them the option to stiff me. $1.50 per mile for x sounds good to me.


----------



## Uzcaliber (Aug 22, 2014)

ginseng41 said:


> Because a lot of people can't afford not to be working an entire weekend. If that was a home game here, it would cost be around $1,000 to skip those days. I can't imagine anyone who doesn't need the money for whatever purpose could afford to skip a full weekend


You/we can still drive for Lyft instead.


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

Uzcaliber said:


> It may be more effective that all drivers do non-Uber such as Lyft, so drivers can still make money. It's a much better alternative to get all drivers on board.


Bingo!!!!!!!


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

limepro said:


> You think tip should be first? I would rather be paid fairly than give them the option to stiff me. $1.50 per mile for x sounds good to me.


Yes, tips first.

Universal things first.

Mileage rates are dependent on market and cost of living.

But UberX tipping is not.


----------



## Uzcaliber (Aug 22, 2014)

Someone should contact the media to get free advertisement. Everyone will pay attention including politicians.


----------



## ATL2SD (Aug 16, 2015)

Rando57 said:


> The public doesn't care about you. There's plenty of other transportation services available.


Lmao. You're completely missing the point. We want to atleast change the public's perception of Uber. So that Uber will be forced to change it's shitty business practices towards their drivers, errrrr...excuse me it's "independent contractors". Perception means the world to big businesses, especially here in the U.S. & if the public doesn't like you, especially in the service industry, which Uber is in(spare me that technology company bullshit), then your chances of succeeding diminish greatly. Do you understand why public perception is important now?

Oh & don't forget the oh so important IPO Uber seeks...


----------



## Uzcaliber (Aug 22, 2014)

Summary of my thinking how to make the strike effective:
1. Drivers can alternatively drive for non-Uber such as Lyft or SideCar to still make a living or extra money. That way all drivers would be more likely on-board.
2. Contact the media, we need the public on our side, including politicians. Public opinion is very important and it puts more pressure on Uber. 
3. During the strike we all use the Uber Rider app to request rides then cancel it within 4 minutes. That will send the message to other drivers who don't show their solidarity.


----------



## jrboy (Sep 14, 2015)

Uzcaliber said:


> Someone should contact the media to get free advertisement. Everyone will pay attention including politicians.


imagine if the pax start finding out about the strike...their gonna have to download the lyft app. uber will hate that greatly because it will be another option for pax for rides in the future. uber wants pax to only have and utilize uber app.


----------



## ginseng41 (Nov 30, 2014)

Requesting and canceling to punish drivers who aren't striking is evil. Probably 20% will even know about it and some have to be working to pay for groceries for their kids. If people do this and uber can track them down they deserve to be deactivated


----------



## jrboy (Sep 14, 2015)

ginseng41 said:


> Requesting and canceling to punish drivers who aren't striking is evil. Probably 20% will even know about it and some have to be working to pay for groceries for their kids. If people do this and uber can track them down they deserve to be deactivated


uber is evil, we're just paying it forward. uber always threatens us with deactivation. they don't care that we need to feed our kids.


----------



## ginseng41 (Nov 30, 2014)

jrboy said:


> uber is evil, we're just paying it forward. uber always threatens us with deactivation. they don't care that we need to feed our kids.


No its paying Uber's evil sideways.


----------



## jrboy (Sep 14, 2015)

well then they will get paid the way we get paid


----------



## Uzcaliber (Aug 22, 2014)

ginseng41 said:


> Requesting and canceling to punish drivers who aren't striking is evil. Probably 20% will even know about it and some have to be working to pay for groceries for their kids. If people do this and uber can track them down they deserve to be deactivated


It just proves the system is flawed, the frustration of drivers getting cancelled without getting paid when it's within 5 minutes. The system allows riders to do this "evil" cancellation to drivers.


----------



## AintWorthIt (Sep 30, 2014)

I'm in. Some of you losers need to grow a set and stand up against uber, this can work. It has to be blasted on social media and the media though. For some reason that uber freedom Facebook page gets a ton a views and followers. I always thought the best way to get to drivers is through a burner phone number and text then the info. 
I did a few rides tonight and this shit just is not worth it anymore and we're at $1 a mile here.


----------



## pizza guy (Jul 23, 2015)

Cubs play Saturday and Sunday that weekend. Great time to take off and watch some baseball.


----------



## KGB7 (Apr 23, 2015)

I'll keep it simple.

If you strike for 2-3 days, yes you will lose income. BUT, and this is a big BUT! When we raise the rate to $1.60/mile, you will make up for the loss in the fallowing 3-4 days and some. You will continue to make more money in the following future as we continue to Uber at $1.60/mile.

We will have to make a small sacrifice, but we will gain more in the long run. Dont think short term, we need to think about the long haul. 6 month from now, we will look back and we will thank ourselfs for sacrificing few short days for a much bigger pay.

Companies, banks, every single day, invest money to gain big in the long run, and they have been successful for decades. We dont have to invest Billions of dollars or Even Millions of dollars but, we will have to sacrifice few hundred dollars of income, to see bigger gains in a very short period of time.

The choice is yours.


----------



## Drivebynight (Sep 21, 2015)

KGB7 said:


> Why do you care so much what we do? What's it in for you?
> 
> If you don't want to help, then go play with your potato box.


You guys sound just like Uber management and Taxi cab companies. You badger and insult anyone who doesn't share your way of thinking.


----------



## KGB7 (Apr 23, 2015)

Lets make a flyer. Each one of you prints out two dozen and hands one out every time you see a driver. 

Instead of spending money on mints or gum, go to Kinkos, or any local store that provides printing service and use that candy money to print out flyers.

Keep the flyer simple and on point; black on white. Color paper is cheap.

Airports is probably the best place to talk to other Uber drivers. Every single one of us goes to airport every other day. We have 3 weeks, thats 21 days. During those 21 days, we can talk to many drivers. And every driver you come in contact with, will talk to another driver, so on and so on.

If you think it cant be done. Look back at Million Man March in 1995. There was no internet like it is today, no social networks, they organised by talking to one another face to face, snail mail and land line.

I have a dozen chairs in my garage and two fold out tables that i will gladly bring. Another person might have something else they can bring to a strike. 
Your wifes, GFs, family, will gladly make you a dozen sandwiches and ... what ever it is customary to eat in your culture.

Bring BBQ grills. Costco has a full size lamb for sale. Few people can split the cost among each other and it will feed a small army.

Keep a positive attitude and be creative.


----------



## ginseng41 (Nov 30, 2014)

Drivebynight said:


> You guys sound just like Uber management and Taxi cab companies. You badger and insult anyone who doesn't share your way of thinking.


And even worse sabotage


----------



## Drivebynight (Sep 21, 2015)

That's better. A more constructive post anyways.

My idea is for you to bring this to the attention of your city's council. Try to get your local government to pressure Uber into making changes as opposed to this "strike". That way you can continue working and making money for those that need it and still find a way to apply pressure.


----------



## KGB7 (Apr 23, 2015)

Drivebynight said:


> You guys sound just like Uber management and Taxi cab companies. You badger and insult anyone who doesn't share your way of thinking.


I only badger the once that quit before trying.

Joffrey Baratheon would cut the head from Ubers shoulders and feed it to the dogs.


----------



## KGB7 (Apr 23, 2015)

Drivebynight said:


> That's better. A more constructive post anyways.
> 
> My idea is for you to bring this to the attention of your city's council. Try to get your local government to pressure Uber into making changes as opposed to this "strike". That way you can continue working and making money for those that need it and still find a way to apply pressure.


City council takes month and month to get anything done. Many of them, even House Representatives get paid under the table by big Companies. DC has the most and one of the biggest lobbies groups. They wont do shit for the little people, and if they do, it will take years.
You will have to wright hundreds of letters to get even noticed.

Why ask some one to do something for you, when you can do it your self? People have the power, not the Government. But, people have forgotten the power they hold.


----------



## ginseng41 (Nov 30, 2014)

Strike if you want but I seriously doubt that in most markets it will make enough of an impact to increase surge to the point that a substantial number of trips go over to lyft or taxis so it will not really hurt uber financially. 

Press has reported rapes, assaults, etc. and that hadn't turned the public off yet so why will they, in general, care about drivers making less than minimum wage? 

I see far more use in taking the suggestion to going to city councils. If enough people do thus, action will have to be taken.


----------



## KGB7 (Apr 23, 2015)

ginseng41 said:


> Strike if you want but I seriously doubt that in most markets it will make enough of an impact to increase surge to the point that a substantial number of trips go over to lyft or taxis so it will not really hurt uber financially.
> 
> Press has reported rapes, assaults, etc. and that hadn't turned the public off yet so why will they, in general, care about drivers making less than minimum wage?
> 
> I see far more use in taking the suggestion to going to city councils. If enough people do thus, action will have to be taken.


Because you need to force the public hand to do something about it.

Do you know why abortion is a hot topic for the past decade? Because people got together in large groups and stand up for what they want and what they believe. But, they dont sit on their hands and wait for Media to do all the work for them.

Do you Remember Rosa Parks or Malcolm X? Did they have today's news coverage and social media do the work for them? No. They did it the old fashioned way. They stood up for what they believed and they accomplished it.


----------



## Drivebynight (Sep 21, 2015)

You are talking about 1 city..Washington DC, when Uber is nationwide, even international.

How do you know if you don't try?



> Why ask some one to do something for you, when you can do it your self?


It's about risk and reward.

You are asking for thousands of Uber drivers to strike. Some of these drivers need their income to pay for rent and food. Then you are expecting Uber to step in and give in to your demands. Even if Uber does this, there's no guarantee a new company doesn't emerge, charge riders lower rates, steals market share and forces drivers to go with that company if they want business. There's a very good chance you will alienate and anger some riders who rely on Uber to get to work. You are giving fuel to Taxi companies who want to see Uber regulated. There's a chance people may assume that Uber can't take care of itself.

Basically for a small chance at creating permanent, improved working conditions, there's a much greater chance of making the whole thing worse.


----------



## KGB7 (Apr 23, 2015)

Has anyone else noticed, that the 3-4 members who are naysayers in this thread, are new members and have joined the forum this past Monday 9/20/2015?


----------



## KGB7 (Apr 23, 2015)

Drivebynight said:


> You are talking about 1 city..Washington DC, when Uber is nationwide, even international.
> 
> How do you know if you don't try?
> 
> ...


If you dont want to be part of it, go do something else with your time.

If you dont believe in a strike, then there is no reason for you post here in the first place.

Good luck to you.


----------



## ginseng41 (Nov 30, 2014)

I have no concerns about those of you who want to strike. It probably won't have any lasting effect. What has pissed me off in thus thread is that some of you intend to sabotage the drivers who aren't striking. Placing and canceling rides all weekend long to have drivers waste gas, waste time and not be able to make desperately needed money. If you can afford to loose a weekend's income, more power to you but some people can't. You're acting just like Uber by trying to force others to do things your way or no way.

And on a side note, with this much advanced warning, I'd be truly surprised if uber doesn't take some type of preemptive action for the scheduled days


----------



## ginseng41 (Nov 30, 2014)

KGB7 said:


> Has anyone else noticed, that the 3-4 members who are naysayers in this thread, are new members and have joined the forum this past Monday 9/20/2015?


I'm not


----------



## KGB7 (Apr 23, 2015)

ginseng41 said:


> I have no concerns about those of you who want to strike. It probably won't have any lasting effect. What has pissed me off in thus thread *is that some of you intend to sabotage the drivers who aren't striking*. Placing and canceling rides all weekend long to have drivers waste gas, waste time and not be able to make desperately needed money. If you can afford to loose a weekend's income, more power to you but some people can't. You're acting just like Uber by trying to force others to do things your way or no way.
> 
> And on a side note, with this much advanced warning, I'd be truly surprised if uber doesn't take some type of preemptive action for the scheduled days


I agree, thats not cool but, that was not this forums suggestion in the first place. It came from a FacebookPage. So take your anger out on them.


----------



## KGB7 (Apr 23, 2015)

ginseng41 said:


> I'm not


Give it a try.


----------



## 944turb0 (Aug 22, 2015)

lmao as if uber gives a shit


----------



## ginseng41 (Nov 30, 2014)

KGB7 said:


> I agree, thats not cool but, that was not this forums suggestion in the first place. It came from a FacebookPage. So take your anger on them.


I'm not on those pages so I definitely saw it here. I believe the initial response to my outrage was something to the effect of we're just doing to them what uber is. It set off fury in my mind.


----------



## KGB7 (Apr 23, 2015)

944turb0 said:


> lmao as if uber gives a shit


Your hat speaks the truth about the person that wears it.


----------



## KGB7 (Apr 23, 2015)

ginseng41 said:


> I'm not on those pages so I definitely saw it here. I believe the initial response to my outrage was something to the effect of we're just doing to them what uber is. It set off fury in my mind.


And where did the poster in the OPs post came from?

Ill give you a hint... facebook page.

Follow the bread crumbs.


----------



## ginseng41 (Nov 30, 2014)

KGB7 said:


> Give it a try.


Give what a try? Being a new member last week? I couldn't care less if people strike. It won't effect my market at all. 20 drivers here tops and it's going to surge every weekend night regardless, while days will be slow.


----------



## KGB7 (Apr 23, 2015)

ginseng41 said:


> Give what a try? Being a new member last week? I couldn't care less if people strike. It won't effect my market at all. 20 drivers here tops and it's going to surge every weekend night regardless, while days will be slow.


#........

Take a notice who the new naysayers are. Click on their profile and record the date they joined.


----------



## KGB7 (Apr 23, 2015)

UberXTampa said:


> Mileage rates are dependent on market and cost of living.
> 
> .


If most drivers, across the country united together and went on strike on same days, and asked for same rate across the board for all markets, then Uber would notice and would have no choice but to give in. And if the drivers United across the country, we will hold the power over Uber to have same $1.60/mile rate for all markets.

Wouldnt you like to accomplish that for all drivers in all markets? Yes or No, is all you have to say.


----------



## Drivebynight (Sep 21, 2015)

Just curious.

Lets say your plan works. Lets say you get everything you ask for. Heck, maybe even more. 2.00 per mile, tipping encouraged, destination known before the ride etc...

How on earth are you going to stop the flood of new Uber drivers?

Remember that there are thousands of current Uber drivers willing to work with the current rates. There are more joining every day. Remember your rant about how I am a new driver?

Also remember that by raising fares you are discouraging customers from taking Uber.

Thousands of drivers will enter the labor force and thousands of customers will leave. All your gains will disappear. Your rides will be more proiftable but you will have far fewer rides per hour.


----------



## ginseng41 (Nov 30, 2014)

Drivebynight said:


> Just curious.
> 
> Lets say your plan works. Lets say you get everything you ask for. Heck, maybe even more. 2.00 per mile, tipping encouraged, destination known before the ride etc...
> 
> ...


Fewer rides per hour that are actually profitable > more rides per hour at a loss. You cannot actually earn a profit on the rates in many places.


----------



## KGB7 (Apr 23, 2015)

Drivebynight said:


> Just curious.
> 
> Lets say your plan works. Lets say you get everything you ask for. Heck, maybe even more. 2.00 per mile, tipping encouraged, destination known before the ride etc...
> 
> ...


1. Each city laws, clearly states how many Uber drivers can be on the road.

2. Many of my PAX, and many PAX of many Uber drivers, have stated that they are willing to pay more for Uber ride. Because of the better, cleaner vehicles and nicer drivers.

3. Each city limits how many Uber drivers are allowed to be on the road. PAX doesnt have much choice at the end of the day. Its not like there are 10 rideshare companies in each city. The price of milk, bread, fuel, internet, cell phone, has gone up the price across the country for all brands, yet all of us continue to pay the higher price.

4. When PAX pay more, they are more likely to respect Uber drivers and not shove 7 people in to UberX car.

5. We would no longer need to chase surge rates across the city just to make up for dead miles or make up for the last $3 ride. We would pick up more pax, instead of cherry picking and/or canceling because pax is 10min way instead of 4min away.

6. Cab prices have been flat across the board. As far as i know, they dont compete against each other in price wars. They charge same flat fee, each market varies on price rate.

7. A tube of tooth paste for Humans vs pets tooth paste prices. I get X3 more of tooth paste for half the price then i pay for dogs tooth paste. And many many people in US pay outrages prices for pet products.

8. With higher rates, there would be no need for x3 or x5 surge. PAX are more likely to order ride at x1.5 surge. Today i had pax who walked 2 miles to get away from area with x3.1 surge and order Uber(me) with a surge of x1,5.

8.1. Taxis have no surge. And they have survived for many decades at high rate without surge.

Makes sense?


----------



## Wil_Iam_Fuber'd (Aug 17, 2015)

KGB7 said:


> Has anyone else noticed, that the 3-4 members who are naysayers in this thread, are new members and have joined the forum this past Monday 9/20/2015?


Yes. Right after they got the email from Travieboi.


----------



## KGB7 (Apr 23, 2015)

Wil_Iam_Fuber'd said:


> Yes. Right after they got the email from Travieboi.


It has been proven many times, that product reviews on Amazon are paid for. Uber would gladly pay few people to disrupt forums, by hiring people to discourage people from standing up to Uber.

Looking back at past forums 6 month, i dont recall seeing that much discouragement on any subject or topic, except for strike.

I would do the same if i was Travis.


----------



## iamthedarkwolf (Sep 27, 2015)

Ok This may been asked if so I am sorry new to site and to Uber, and I just saw this thread and I am about to go read the 8 pages of this thread.

With that said. Being a Noob I am all about help the community and the people. So what happens if we do strike is there a chance we all get black listed? What happens if we do drive. I probably will not drive these days. Just curious.


----------



## jrboy (Sep 14, 2015)

Drivebynight said:


> You guys sound just like Uber management and Taxi cab companies. You badger and insult anyone who doesn't share your way of thinking.


because the day is already set and you come in with negativity. we're gonna do it. if you don't want to that's your choice, but go away. we don't need small thinkers.


----------



## jrboy (Sep 14, 2015)

Drivebynight said:


> That's better. A more constructive post anyways.
> 
> My idea is for you to bring this to the attention of your city's council. Try to get your local government to pressure Uber into making changes as opposed to this "strike". That way you can continue working and making money for those that need it and still find a way to apply pressure.


the answer is that uber doesn't care about it's drivers. they label us as ic's. we are not their employees. that means that they are fighting to not give us benefits. don't you think that uber knows how much they pay us? don't you think they know that it's wrong to threaten with deactivation when we are driving to feed our kids? and btw this is a nation wide strike, you are not apart of this. you're in toronto. toronto is not apart of our nation. go away.


----------



## KGB7 (Apr 23, 2015)

jrboy said:


> because the day is already set and you come in with negativity. we're gonna do it. if you don't want to that's your choice, but go away. we don't need small thinkers.


We need everyone, even the small thinkers.

200 years ago, the best of the best scientist, thought that man would never fly like a bird. Two brothers who made bicycles, proved the world wrong.

So just because the small thinkers are experts in a X field, doesnt meant we dont need them.

Having that said.
They are welcome to join us or .. not. But its odd that they are working so hard to discourage us from trying. Yet they have no experience, or PhDs from any top 10 accredited schools in economics, have never written a book, never made $millons on stock market, etc etc etc blah blah.
Yet we should listen to their reason, simply because its rational, while they slave away in a cubical from 9 to 5 at the same job for the past decade.

If you, the naysayers, want to be heard, taken seriously, then i speak for every one, that if you are smarter then the rest of us, then find a solution to make the strike work, instead of stopping us. Use your energy towards positive instead of negative.


----------



## jrboy (Sep 14, 2015)

944turb0 said:


> lmao as if uber gives a shit


you're right they don't give a shit. thats why it's time for us to gaf about our lively-hood because uber doesn't.


----------



## KGB7 (Apr 23, 2015)

jrboy said:


> the answer is that uber doesn't care about it's drivers. they label us as ic's. we are not their employees. that means that they are fighting to not give us benefits. don't you think that uber knows how much they pay us? don't you think they know that it's wrong to threaten with deactivation when we are driving to feed our kids? and btw this is a nation wide strike, you are not apart of this. you're in toronto. toronto is not apart of our nation. go away.


We need every nation to Unite on the same day and strike on same days, together. It will be more effective as a whole.


----------



## jrboy (Sep 14, 2015)

KGB7 said:


> We need everyone, even the small thinkers.
> 
> 200 years ago, the best of the best scientist, thought that man would never fly like a bird. Two brothers who made bicycles, proved the world wrong.
> 
> ...


by small thinkers i mean people who think it can't be done, hence they will not.


----------



## jrboy (Sep 14, 2015)

iamthedarkwolf said:


> Ok This may been asked if so I am sorry new to site and to Uber, and I just saw this thread and I am about to go read the 8 pages of this thread.
> 
> With that said. Being a Noob I am all about help the community and the people. So what happens if we do strike is there a chance we all get black listed? What happens if we do drive. I probably will not drive these days. Just curious.


if you feel that they will notice you went offline and are worried,,, change your routine. go offline for a few days. if you can afford to. i am sure they will threaten though, but that's nothing knew. i've already been waitlisted for skipping pings over 15 minutes away. i'm tired of their threats. it's time to stand up.


----------



## SECOTIME (Sep 18, 2015)

I'm all for seeing the $ / mile get raised... but what bothers me is all the people that feel uber is their employer?

Why do people believe that driving for Uber is a "Job"?

It's not.



I think Uber is using lower rates to put pressure on the competition all while getting more and more people using the service.. once enough pressure is applied the other "ride-share" companies will cease to exist. Uber is the name everyone knows.. Lyft, sidecar.. who cares? It's just a matter of time. Once uber crushes them and takes control of the market the rates will increase.


----------



## KGB7 (Apr 23, 2015)

jrboy said:


> by small thinkers i mean people who think it can't be done, hence they will not.


i think the same. But, we need more numbers, and small thinkers in the last 1,000 years have been proven wrong and assimilated.


----------



## KGB7 (Apr 23, 2015)

Robert Estuar said:


> I'm all for seeing the $ / mile get raised... but what bothers me is all the people that feel uber is their employer?
> 
> Why do people believe that driving for Uber is a "Job"?
> 
> ...


1. When you work 50-60 hours /week, then it is a job to feed the kids and pay the bills. How many taxi drivers work part time while having a full time office job?

2. I agree that Uber is putting pressure on the competition but, drivers arent happy with Uber. Thus a nationwide strike has been implemented by drivers.

3, Im a workaholic. Its almost 7am EST, yet here i am on the forums, "working" for free, to organize something that will benefit every driver.
At my last job, i worked 8-14 hour days. Had a company car, fuel was paid for. Once a week i slept on the couch at the office, because i had to work late. My boss was so cool that he even let me bring my dog in to the office while i was working late. Over time, the company became financially "unstable", so here i am working for Uber while i plan my next step.


----------



## jrboy (Sep 14, 2015)

KGB7 said:


> i think the same. But, we need more numbers, and small thinkers in the last 1,000 years have been proven wrong and assimilated.


you're right. i wish all were on board, but the fact remains that there are markets where drivers are making more money. we don't need to impact those markets, they are already making $1.55 per mile, 30 cents per minute. we get it, you're happy. and there are those who only do this as a gig, so they can afford to only do it during high demand and surges and thus make good money in a short period. if i were making $1.55 i wouldn't be on board either because i already have whats being demanded. so i wouldn't understand the need for a strike. but yes i do hope many will see that some of us are making 80 cents to $1.00 per mile.


----------



## ATL2SD (Aug 16, 2015)

Robert Estuar said:


> Lyft, sidecar.. who cares? It's just a matter of time. Once uber crushes them and takes control of the market the rates will increase.


Lmao.


----------



## Teksaz (Mar 16, 2015)

Oh he's serious but I'm not willing to wait for Uber to lower the rates to $0.25 a mile to crush the competition.


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

Drivebynight said:


> Just curious.
> 
> Lets say your plan works. Lets say you get everything you ask for. Heck, maybe even more. 2.00 per mile, tipping encouraged, destination known before the ride etc...
> 
> ...


LMAO!!!!!!!


----------



## EzTripp (Aug 9, 2015)

KGB7 said:


> 10 min might be a stretch. Let's not get ahead of our selfs just yet.


LOL, 90% of my PAX are over 15 minutes away, I seldom get one less than 10 minutes. It would be nice to get closer trips but they just don't seem to appear.


----------



## pizza guy (Jul 23, 2015)

Insisting on advance notice of pax destination may be a deal breaker for me unless it's used as a chip to get the others asks. Many areas have laws making it illegal to refuse a trip based on destination. Uber drivers willingness to go to 'underserved' locations gives many politicians cover to support Uber friendly legislation. Chicago is strongly considering giving us access to airport pickups, something I don't think we should put in jeopordy. 
Drop item #2 and I am willing to put time and (a small amount of) money to the cause. With item #2 included all I can promise is that I will take a mini-vacation and won't take action to hurt the cause.
P.S.
Forgot to mention: Mayor Rahmfather supporting us would be a great way for him to dodge conflict of interest criticism about his brother having a $1+ billion dollar stake in Uber.


----------



## John Deer (Feb 12, 2015)

eyewall said:


> It won't work. It will just lead to a few drivers logging on while everyone else is protesting and cleaning up in their absence. It is not like there is an organized union.


Depends on the percentage of drivers on strike. If we're talking 10% - then it won't work. Maybe just a bit more surge than usual but that's about it.
If, on the other hand, 90% of drivers strike, then yes - the 10% remaining will clean up on the 2.8x surge all over the place. But most pax will not get their ride (even if they're willing to pay for surge).
It won't have a big effect on Uber directly - but it will result in a degraded service - which is a big problem.

Anyway, many drivers are not exclusively driving for Uber. On the days of the strike, just drive for the competition - a pax finding a 2.8x surge is very likely to look for alternatives. They'd still find you - just not on Uber.


----------



## John Deer (Feb 12, 2015)

Rando57 said:


> Please strike on Monday thru Wednesday, my off days so I can turn on my app and scab you all out. Yes, I'm Uber and Lyft. I don't need to drive either but it will be satisfying just to smite the brainless trend sucking twits. If your trying to strike on the weekend you'll get no participation anyway.


Just drive Lyft instead of Uber then on the days of the strike. If Uber loses drivers - pax will try Lyft, so you get the ride anyway.


----------



## Jedi Driver (Aug 23, 2015)

Rando57 said:


> Yoda never said that, you pin head.


The f^*# out you get. Hahahaa!


----------



## Jedi Driver (Aug 23, 2015)

KMANDERSON said:


> why wait to October 16 you should pick a closer date


Gives drivers a chance to make a plan...drive other days if necessary so they can participate in strike. Also, gives all of us time to spread the word, contact media, etc.


----------



## run26912 (Sep 23, 2015)

Rando57 said:


> You just don't know rational truth when you hear it or you're deep in denial. You have no representation and no one cares. Uber has been through more stumbling blocks then what you are proposing and a 50 billion dollar rated company can out wait you any day. As soon as they see other drivers working and making money, the striking drivers will say screw it and I'm going back to work.


"50 billion dollar *rated* company" <-- quit talking out your ass like you know anything about valuation or Wallstreet metrics, son. Bonds are 'rated', not company valuations.

$50 billion is an 'assumed' market cap, which means sh*t, especially when the company is not public yet. Those idiots are losing money on $450 million in revs with $492 mil in losses. They backed themselves into a corner by driving down rates to increase Rider growth metrics. This will backfire on them when they have to show profitability, likely after they IPO, as RIDER GROWTH contracts. Right now, Rider growth is all they care about in order for Wallstreet and Private Equity to keep their purses open for every new round of financing head of the IPO.

Uber is a one trick pony, plain and simple. They have a single APP, nothing more. You can't even compare them to REAL software companies like ADBE, MSFT, INTU, etc. Since they are a 'middleman' that takes a piece of each transaction like EBAY, we can do a quick comp with price/earnings and price/sales ratios.

Since Uber has NO EARNINGS, that rules out P/E valuation. If we go Price/Sales, then EBAY has a P/S of 1.70 for a $30.86 billion true market cap valuation, and that is for a PROFITABLE internet company. GRPN has a .75 P/S valuation.
Uber would only have a $836.4 million valuation at 1.7 P/S. Less than $1 billion in valuation.

Don't believe the hype about $50 billion valuation. It's an illusion.


----------



## run26912 (Sep 23, 2015)

ATL2SD said:


> Lmao. You're completely missing the point. We want to atleast change the public's perception of Uber. So that Uber will be forced to change it's shitty business practices towards their drivers, errrrr...excuse me it's "independent contractors". Perception means the world to big businesses, especially here in the U.S. & if the public doesn't like you, especially in the service industry, which Uber is in(spare me that technology company bullshit), then your chances of succeeding diminish greatly. Do you understand why public perception is important now?
> 
> Oh & don't forget the oh so important IPO Uber seeks...


Exactly. You get it my man!


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

Jedi Driver said:


> Gives drivers a chance to make a plan...drive other days if necessary so they can participate in strike. Also, gives all of us time to spread the word, contact media, etc.


our have a drive lyft only weekend


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

ginseng41 said:


> No its paying Uber's evil sideways.


If uber would add a tipping option and raise the rates to 1.60 a mile then the drivers would not be as negative.There reason to drop prices is to take lyft out of bussiness that all they care about


----------



## RGary (Sep 27, 2015)




----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

drive surge only then maybe uber will be force to raise rates. if uber raise the rates to a 1.60 that would cut down on drive only wanting to drive surge


----------



## Drivebynight (Sep 21, 2015)

KGB7 said:


> 1. Each city laws, clearly states how many Uber drivers can be on the road.


Is this just wishful thinking on the future? At least in my city, there is no limit to the number of Uber drivers. The annoying "sign up your friends" text is common.



> 2. Many of my PAX, and many PAX of many Uber drivers, have stated that they are willing to pay more for Uber ride. Because of the better, cleaner vehicles and nicer drivers.


There's a difference between what people say they want and what they actually do. Never has there been a service business that didn't lose customers after raising prices. I've had Pax tell me their main reason for taking Uber is that it's cheaper. There are still Pax (especially older ones) that don't trust the insurance situation when driving.



> 3. Each city limits how many Uber drivers are allowed to be on the road. PAX doesnt have much choice at the end of the day. Its not like there are 10 rideshare companies in each city. The price of milk, bread, fuel, internet, cell phone, has gone up the price across the country for all brands, yet all of us continue to pay the higher price.


I don't think food necessities can be compared. If anything people will walk more to save money if they need to buy necessities. You been to developing countries?



> 4. When PAX pay more, they are more likely to respect Uber drivers and not shove 7 people in to UberX car.


Not a chance. People have been abusing taxi cab drivers, with their exploitation fares, for decades.



> 5. We would no longer need to chase surge rates across the city just to make up for dead miles or make up for the last $3 ride. We would pick up more pax, instead of cherry picking and/or canceling because pax is 10min way instead of 4min away.


That's all said and good. But that doesn't address the problem of having too many new Uber drivers.



> 6. Cab prices have been flat across the board. As far as i know, they dont compete against each other in price wars. They charge same flat fee, each market varies on price rate.


The high price of cabs is the main reason they got into their mess in the first place.



> 7. A tube of tooth paste for Humans vs pets tooth paste prices. I get X3 more of tooth paste for half the price then i pay for dogs tooth paste. And many many people in US pay outrages prices for pet products.


What the heck are you talking about?



> 8. With higher rates, there would be no need for x3 or x5 surge. PAX are more likely to order ride at x1.5 surge. Today i had pax who walked 2 miles to get away from area with x3.1 surge and order Uber(me) with a surge of x1,5.


If you can make the same amount of money driving uptown with less traffic, who would want to drive downtown at the same rate? The surge exists for a reason. It needs to convince drivers to move into heavy traffic areas. Do you really want to be driving in bumper to bumper traffic without a generous surge bonus?


----------



## KGB7 (Apr 23, 2015)

EzTripp said:


> LOL, 90% of my PAX are over 15 minutes away, I seldom get one less than 10 minutes. It would be nice to get closer trips but they just don't seem to appear.


You need higher rates more then ever.


----------



## jrboy (Sep 14, 2015)

Drivebynight said:


> Just curious.
> 
> Lets say your plan works. Lets say you get everything you ask for. Heck, maybe even more. 2.00 per mile, tipping encouraged, destination known before the ride etc...
> 
> ...


thats easy...vote for donald trump.


----------



## Hazeces (Jun 30, 2015)

Feisal Mo said:


> View attachment 13974


NJ should be the first in line. Basterds only pay 1.10 a mile. Can you imagine driving 12 miles in a 35 minute or more druing traffic in rush hr. Or when you drive 9 minutes and the pax is only going 5 minutes away? And then brag in your face about how convinient it is and cheap, meanwhile your ass is making below minimum wage when you actually add all the expenses up. 
I'm already telling riders when they ask me how do I like it so far. My responce is better than having no sourse of income, bit a dollar a mile is honestly not worth it in nj when in ny its 2.50 a mile. Calculate 6 dollar trip, plus ubers safety charge their 20% and what your wasting on gas traveling to someone who live 10 minutes away to drive them 4 minutes or less away.


----------



## Oh My (Dec 26, 2014)

All you're doing here is exactly what Uber did last New Years. They alerted the media that rides could be upwards of $100 that festive evening. So party people just made sure they had enough cash on hand for a cab. I was out there, made nothing, and when surge hit 4.8x ride requests immediately screeched to a halt. When it hit 8.1x minutes later I headed home. There were cabs EVERYWHERE that night. Even up and down streets in neighborhoods where they are usually never found.


----------



## Drivebynight (Sep 21, 2015)

pizza guy said:


> Insisting on advance notice of pax destination may be a deal breaker for me unless it's used as a chip to get the others asks. Many areas have laws making it illegal to refuse a trip based on destination. Uber drivers willingness to go to 'underserved' locations gives many politicians cover to support Uber friendly legislation. Chicago is strongly considering giving us access to airport pickups, something I don't think we should put in jeopordy.
> Drop item #2 and I am willing to put time and (a small amount of) money to the cause. With item #2 included all I can promise is that I will take a mini-vacation and won't take action to hurt the cause.
> P.S.
> Forgot to mention: Mayor Rahmfather supporting us would be a great way for him to dodge conflict of interest criticism about his brother having a $1+ billion dollar stake in Uber.


Actually, over time, I'm sure that Uber is going to need to change this policy and allow Drivers to know the destinations in advance.

It's the only way that Uber can possibly get away with calling themselves "ridesharing" and get away with calling their drivers "contractors". You see despite contradicting opinion the law does revolve around some kind of common sense. There's just no way Uber could defend itself as being anything other than a stand alone taxi service when the Drivers have no control over the destination. The money Uber loses from cancelled rides would be a drop in the bucket compared to the money they would lose if Drivers became classified as employees and receive rights accordingly.


----------



## atxuberunite (Sep 27, 2015)

Feisal Mo said:


> View attachment 13974


In steady of #2 seeing the PAX destination we should do a minimum of 5 bucks 


Feisal Mo said:


> View attachment 13974


Instead of #2 we should demand a minimum of $5 just like Lyft


----------



## SECOTIME (Sep 18, 2015)

It's funny to hear about riders crying about surge when even on a 3.5x surge its still cheaper than a cab.


----------



## Uzcaliber (Aug 22, 2014)

It may seem counter intuitive, last year when the rate was $1.60/mile I got a lot of tips (cash), some gave me $20. After rate cut, very few tips, none more than $5. Lyft is still $1.70/mile here and half of them gave me tips. It seems like the cheaper it gets, the more disregarded riders are. May be they feel like a high class when paying more and are compelled to tip. It is my own experience, can't speak for everyone.


----------



## Lag Monkey (Feb 6, 2015)

NC uber Strike is already gaining traction! There will be a protest @ 3pm on October 16th at the state capital! I'm sure if drivers turn out the media will pick it up and it will help educate people about the mistreatment drivers get from Uber

If each state stands up and holds a protest we can show together that we can oraginze and can't be stepped on. I think we have a lot of power here. Uber will certainly be watching and so will Goldman Sachs and other elitist Wall Street backers of uber. Uber will half to be responsible and improve working conditions once they see revenues being affected and public opinion being affected. We can institute change! If you wanna go out and drive when uber promises higher demand and more money go ahead, but if you wanna actually help get paid a livable wage and some protections and benefits and not be constantly shit on by uber then join in.

Full timers are a small part of ubers work force so even if they all went on strike uber would still be ok, but just the media coverage and getting the political convention started about basic worker rights in the gig economy would be a step in the right direction.

I wanna hear 3 ideas outside of protesting and turning off the app that can help bring awareness to the cause. Nothing crazy like ransacking the uber offices, but maybe all sending emails all at the same time protesting uber and crashing the severs and site. Creating fake rider accounts and punishing the drivers is shitty but it will bring create problems for uber. Unfortunately I'm gonna half to participate in that part, but I'll just keep requesting and sending out text to drivers with a video link and description of the strike then I'll cancel


----------



## SECOTIME (Sep 18, 2015)

Deactivation, deactivation, deactivation.


----------



## jrboy (Sep 14, 2015)

yes! uber always threatens with deactivation. i'm so tired of their threats it's time to rise up. as an ic i should be able to decline rides that are too far away. i already got wait listed once for 24 hrs. they want deactivation we will give them deactivation on Oct 16th at 5pm to Oct 18th 10pm.


----------



## Lag Monkey (Feb 6, 2015)

https://www.facebook.com/events/946...l&source=3&source_newsfeed_story_type=regular

Let's turn off that partner app 16th-18th Dallas showed when drivers come together as one they can force change! It will take us turning off are apps together and refusing to drive. We only need 10-20% to make a big impact


----------



## ocbob2 (Aug 18, 2015)

SECOTIME said:


> Deactivation, deactivation, deactivation.


Lol, Uber will not deactivate you because you didn't work. You can work whenever you like and if you.don't want to work that weekend, why would they can you. Now if you were an employee....


----------



## SECOTIME (Sep 18, 2015)

They could though and there is nothing you can do about it. 

Would they? Who knows.


----------



## jrboy (Sep 14, 2015)

SECOTIME said:


> They could though and there is nothing you can do about it.
> 
> Would they? Who knows.


how could uber deactivate you for going offline because you heard there was a strike and that strikers were gonna be cancelling your rides? it's a wasted effort to drive that weekend and get cancelled upon. uber will understand. we do have a voice right?


----------



## SECOTIME (Sep 18, 2015)

I'm saying they could, hypothetically, they have the ability.. will they? Who knows?

I don't.

Oct 16-18th is moot.

Should have made it halloween weekend.

Or every weekend.

Or hell, today.

Good luck.


----------



## jrboy (Sep 14, 2015)

thank you


----------



## itsablackmarket (May 12, 2015)

UberXTampa said:


> Even the public will not support item #2.
> 
> It will promote cherry picking and will be difficult to justify.
> 
> *We need to adopt a simple and direct approach: 1 strike, 1 request. I propose this to be for the TIP option. *


There's nothing wrong with cherry picking. If no one is accepting the business that NO ONE WANTS, then Uber has a problem, not the driver. What problem is that? They've set the rates too low!

Now let's say the rates were reasonable, then cherry picking still isn't wrong. Uber should give every driver the right to lose money if they so choose. Let those who accept all work make more, and let those who accept only airport trips or whatever they want, do that. Everyone is different, one size doesn't fit all. Some people can't tolerate this work as easily as others can, so they'd rather make every trip count for more and that should be their choice in a true free market.

**** Uber!


----------



## itsablackmarket (May 12, 2015)

What a successful strike will look like:

1. Surge goes up to 3-4x+ everywhere
2. Remaining drivers make a lot of money for a few weeks
3. Those drivers ratings will drop really low as a result of surge
4. Uber wait times will increase and ridership will drop as a result
5. Average fares will be 2x that of a cab and ridership will drop as a result

UBER WILL BE FORCED TO COMPLY


----------



## Bigman (Sep 22, 2015)

UberXTampa said:


> You are talking about two different things:
> 1. Input destination in app so you can navigate safely
> 2. Give you destination to help you decide whether it is profitable for you or not
> 
> ...


How long have you been driving for uber. I live in the suburbs of Memphis and i get calls from pax all the time and it is 15 to 20 min eta to pick up and i'm expected to drive 20 minutes for a $4.00. Nope, not any more. I'm calling them and telling them it will take me 20 minutes to pick them up and ask them nicely to tell me where they are going. Cherry picking if you want to call it that, but I think it just good business sense instead of making negative dollars.


----------



## CROWBOY (May 31, 2015)

I'm not an Uber shill, but I'm going to be blunt. In Connecticut, they dropped the rates in Hartford county to 1.10 a mile, .16 cents a minute. Hartford county drivers tried to organize a strike. They called the media, which more intelligent drivers advised against to plan something bigger. These drivers made fools of themselves on camera and after the protest, many of them went online in Hartford county. They had one idiot on the news saying he makes $3k a month and the rate drop didn't bother him. All these drivers had to do, was drive 20 miles in any direction to get higher rates and make obtaining a ride in Hartford county near impossible. There is no Uber office in CT which makes it tough for CT drivers to protest like what happened recently in Texas. Uber is efficient in dealing with these things. If it's happened once before, they'll be able to deflect it next time and they have a big pool of uneducated drivers or people waiting to get activated to combat unhappy drivers. Not trying to be a Debby downer, but these things never organize well.


----------



## SECOTIME (Sep 18, 2015)

I agree. Most people get too emotional and they make a fool of themselves in a public protest.

$1.10 a mile in CT.. LOL thats good..

Mother F****G Orlando FL, one of the largest tourist cities in the nation and highly populated is 75 cents per mile. 75 cents. And almost every pick up is miles away.


----------



## John Deer (Feb 12, 2015)

Drivebynight said:


> There's just no way Uber could defend itself as being anything other than a stand alone taxi service when the Drivers have no control over the destination.


But many taxi drivers (e.g. in NYC) are _not_ employees either...


----------



## CROWBOY (May 31, 2015)

SECOTIME said:


> I agree. Most people get too emotional and they make a fool of themselves in a public protest.
> 
> $1.10 a mile in CT.. LOL thats good..
> 
> Mother F****G Orlando FL, one of the largest tourist cities in the nation and highly populated is 75 cents per mile. 75 cents. And almost every pick up is miles away.


Connecticut has some of the highest taxes in the US. Our insurance rates, gas prices, and costs of maintaining a car are really high. $1.10 a mile is almost comparable to. 75 cents a mile in other places. Average pickup time is 10 minutes so we rack up so many dead miles here.


----------



## SECOTIME (Sep 18, 2015)

Whats the sales tax right now and whats the average gas price in your town?


----------



## CROWBOY (May 31, 2015)

My town is at $2.31 a gallon, sales tax is at 6%. My property taxes last year on a 2012 kia forte were slightly over $300. Don't get me started on insurance.


----------



## SECOTIME (Sep 18, 2015)

Ok so its about the same as orlando. longer travelling distances.. CT is small, CT is nearly the size of of a single City here. Hard to compare since Orlando is a huge overly populated tourist area. Same tax rate though. $1.10 here would be legit.. $1.50 should be a standard everywhere really. My sales tax is 7% here in lake county. 6% almost everywhere else. And i-4 is shit. 50 mph posted speed because the road is so F'd up.

Plus we have tolls at nearly every turn and only get paid for them if we have a passenger in the car. Our roads eat tires for breakfast. Shock and tension struts get worn down faster.. and the stop and go traffic eats our brakes.. so tell me more about higher maintenance costs? 75 cents a mile.

https://www.google.com/webhp?sourceid=chrome-instant&ion=1&espv=2&ie=UTF-8#q=lake+county+sales+tax


----------



## CROWBOY (May 31, 2015)

SECOTIME said:


> Ok so its about the same as orlando. And Im sure we have more territory to cover here.. longer travelling distances.. CT is small.


No way cost of living is higher in Florida. Read the news about Connecticut taxes. GE is leaving CT over high taxes. Lol.


----------



## CROWBOY (May 31, 2015)

SECOTIME said:


> Ok so its about the same as orlando. longer travelling distances.. CT is small, CT is nearly the size of of a single City here. Hard to compare since Orlando is a huge overly populated tourist area. Same tax rate though. $1.10 here would be legit.. $1.50 should be a standard everywhere really. My sales tax is 7% here in lake county. 6% almost everywhere else.
> 
> https://www.google.com/webhp?sourceid=chrome-instant&ion=1&espv=2&ie=UTF-8#q=lake+county+sales+tax


https://wallethub.com/edu/best-worst-states-to-be-a-taxpayer/2416/


----------



## SECOTIME (Sep 18, 2015)

Using a cost of living calculator CT is more expensive overall but a Salary in Orlando of $170,000 would equate to a salary of $202,000 in hartford. SO.. the income is better and balances out the cost.. but I guarantee your area isn't as hard on a vehicle as orlando.. plus the heat, and shit roads burn tires up quickly.

Hartford is 19% more expensive than orlando.. but higher salaries on CT too.. AND

Shitty roads, Tolls, major traffic, stop and go.. stop and go.. ect.. 75 cents a mile isn't enough.


----------



## CROWBOY (May 31, 2015)

SECOTIME said:


> Using a cost of living calculator CT is more expensive overall but a Salary in Orlando of $170,000 would equate to a salary of $202,000 in hartford. SO.. the income is better and balances out the cost.. but I guarantee your area isn't as hard on a vehicle as orlando.. plus the heat, and shit roads burn tires up quickly.
> 
> Hartford is 19% more expensive than orlando.. but
> 
> Shitty roads, Tolls, major traffic, stop and go.. stop and go.. ect.. 75 cents a mile isn't enough.


Not going to argue with the. 75 cents a mile, but at 1.10 a mile in Hartford county, and I did a couple of rides for hard numbers puts me in the hole each ride. We have shit roads here, but one major thing we deal with its road salt, road treatment in the winter. Kills the paint, brake lines and undercarriage of the car. The pot holes are also really bad from the winters too.


----------



## CROWBOY (May 31, 2015)

SECOTIME said:


> Using a cost of living calculator CT is more expensive overall but a Salary in Orlando of $170,000 would equate to a salary of $202,000 in hartford. SO.. the income is better and balances out the cost.. but I guarantee your area isn't as hard on a vehicle as orlando.. plus the heat, and shit roads burn tires up quickly.
> 
> Hartford is 19% more expensive than orlando.. but higher salaries on CT too.. AND
> 
> Shitty roads, Tolls, major traffic, stop and go.. stop and go.. ect.. 75 cents a mile isn't enough.


Also, the salaries need to be higher in CT to match cost of living. Hence, 1.10 a mile in Hartford county is like driving at .75 cents a mile.


----------



## SECOTIME (Sep 18, 2015)

Thats a good point.. winter weather is as damaging as floridas humidity/heat.

Regardless. $1.10 there or 75 cents here.. its too low. Make a few bucks quickly, get a better gig and move on is all you can really do... or pay severe consequences in the long run.

You leave you car parked in the sun here for a month without driving it .. for whatever reason, and it's basically destroyed lol


----------



## tb1984 (Jul 24, 2015)

Everyone should know that this Uberx system does not have only Uber and drivers, it also has riders and Lyft. And, Uber would not pay us the $1.6/mile(the rate that we're asking), riders are the ones that pay us, not Uber.

Typical riders want the cheapest fares to get from point A to point B. Let's say we get Uber rate to be $1.6/mile, but Lyft rate is still around $1/mile, of course, riders would not use Uberx anymore.

This strike would benefit Lyft and Lyft drivers. We would do Lyft a favor, and Lyft would not have to pay us anything to do it.

Some posts ask for public support for this strike, but how could the public support this strike? Public would have to pay more for the same trip. They might have to wait longer to be picked up because of cherry-picking or not even be picked up at all.


----------



## ginseng41 (Nov 30, 2014)

They are already not getting picked up at all if they are located too far from a driver for it to be profitable. I'm certainly not driving 30 plus minutes to pick up someone I know has a 90% chance of wanting a ride that's less than $10 total and I'd bet there are very few drivers who would.

I'm actually in a good market where I can make money. If I won't drive 30 minutes at $1.50 a mile, what on earth would make you think that the drivers in other places are already doing it?


----------



## SECOTIME (Sep 18, 2015)

yep


----------



## tb1984 (Jul 24, 2015)

For me, Uberx system is a free market which prices are not regulated. If we want guaranteed rates($1.6/mile), we need regulations from the government like in New York city. But then, there would be more regulations for Uber drivers: getting TLC license and vehicles with TLC plates. Check out requirements for driving Uber in New York city(with $2.15/mile and $0.4/minute):

http://www.driveubernyc.com/tlc-overview/


----------



## ginseng41 (Nov 30, 2014)

We're at 1.50 and 0.25 and have none of that. Just register with the dmv and put a sticker on out license plate


----------



## tb1984 (Jul 24, 2015)

ginseng41 said:


> We're at 1.50 and 0.25 and have none of that. Just register with the dmv and put a sticker on out license plate


I think because your area does not have Lyft, that's why the rate is still good. Uber rate in Virginia Beach-Hampon Roads is $0.9/mile and $0.17/minute, and this area has Lyft($0.88/mile and $0.17/minute).

Because of Lyft, we are Uberx drivers and discussing on this forum. Lyft was first to start using the public as its drivers, then Uberx platform was made. Without Lyft, we would not have heard much about Uber.

Lyft has been using investors' money and its money to subsidize riders and drivers. That's why Lyft is the main reason for Uber dropping rates( I know that in some cases like in Hartford, Uber just drops rates to get market shares).

http://fusion.net/story/104768/leaked-lyft-document-confirms-competing-with-uber-is-hell/


----------



## SECOTIME (Sep 18, 2015)

Yea it's just a turf war and until one or the other bows out the rates will remain very competitive.

Uber could drop it's commission down to 15% and delete the safe rider fee, put more money in drivers pocket and maintains the competitive rate vs lyft.

I was born in Portsmouth, Va. Lived there for 30 years.. past 7 years Ive been in Orlando. I miss Va. I know all of those roads like the back of my hand.


----------



## Sir Oms (Sep 28, 2015)

Feisal Mo said:


> View attachment 13974


Go get a job, this was meant for extra cash and not to make u a millionaire overnight. Is still in the early stages and u can't just try to force things up. Am part time, great full time job and really enjoying doing UBER so count me out of any "strike"....lol


Feisal Mo said:


> View attachment 13974


----------



## tb1984 (Jul 24, 2015)

SECOTIME said:


> Yea it's just a turf war and until one or the other bows out the rates will remain very competitive.
> 
> *Uber could drop it's commission down to 15% and delete the safe rider fee, put more money in drivers pocket and maintains the competitive rate vs lyft.*
> 
> I was born in Portsmouth, Va. Lived there for 30 years.. past 7 years Ive been in Orlando. I miss Va. I know all of those roads like the back of my hand.


I agree, but money can make us to do "evil"/unethical things. Uber tries to maximize its profit just like riders and drivers. In this free market without any regulations for its participants(Uber/Lyft, riders and drivers), each of us "finds" ways to maximize own profits without caring for others.


----------



## CROWBOY (May 31, 2015)

tb1984 said:


> I think because your area does not have Lyft, that's why the rate is still good. Uber rate in Virginia Beach-Hampon Roads is $0.9/mile and $0.17/minute, and this area has Lyft($0.88/mile and $0.17/minute).
> 
> Because of Lyft, we are Uberx drivers and discussing on this forum. Lyft was first to start using the public as its drivers, then Uberx platform was made. Without Lyft, we would not have heard much about Uber.
> 
> ...


No Lyft in CT


----------



## CROWBOY (May 31, 2015)

Sir Oms said:


> Go get a job, this was meant for extra cash and not to make u a millionaire overnight. Is still in the early stages and u can't just try to force things up. Am part time, great full time job and really enjoying doing UBER so count me out of any "strike"....lol


Are you even factoring in the equality your selling from your car? Maintenance? It's good part time where the rates are higher and that's it.


----------



## UberBlackPr1nce (Dec 28, 2014)

Rando57 said:


> You just don't know rational truth when you hear it or you're deep in denial. You have no representation and no one cares. Uber has been through more stumbling blocks then what you are proposing and a 50 billion dollar rated company can out wait you any day. As soon as they see other drivers working and making money, the striking drivers will say screw it and I'm going back to work.


They will just get more suckers


----------



## jrboy (Sep 14, 2015)

tb1984 said:


> Everyone should know that this Uberx system does not have only Uber and drivers, it also has riders and Lyft. And, Uber would not pay us the $1.6/mile(the rate that we're asking), riders are the ones that pay us, not Uber.
> 
> Typical riders want the cheapest fares to get from point A to point B. Let's say we get Uber rate to be $1.6/mile, but Lyft rate is still around $1/mile, of course, riders would not use Uberx anymore.
> 
> ...


whos asking for public support? yeah, thats pretty lame. the same public that gets out your car after bringing them home safe and says to you, "5 stars man!" lol.


----------



## AintWorthIt (Sep 30, 2014)

I'm working on some flyers/posters and should have them up here in a few days.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

AintWorthIt said:


> I'm working on some flyers/posters and should have them up here in a few days.


Please mention in your flyers/posters how:

 Uber is squeezing New Drivers even more by raising commissions to 25 or 28% from 20% in more & more markets every Week. *Updated List of Markets Where UberX Commission For New Drivers Is 25% Or 28%*
Uber is raising Safe Rides Fees in more & more markets up to $1.85 from $1.00.
*Uber raising the safe ride fee?*


----------



## AintWorthIt (Sep 30, 2014)

No problem. I noticed this weekend Lyft has upped theirs to $1.55


----------



## KeJorn (Oct 3, 2014)

CROWBOY said:


> Not going to argue with the. 75 cents a mile, but at 1.10 a mile in Hartford county, and I did a couple of rides for hard numbers puts me in the hole each ride. We have shit roads here, but one major thing we deal with its road salt, road treatment in the winter. Kills the paint, brake lines and undercarriage of the car. The pot holes are also really bad from the winters too.


Winter is coming.

The roads are dark and full of salt...


----------



## KeJorn (Oct 3, 2014)

Sir Oms said:


> Go get a job, this was meant for extra cash and not to make u a millionaire overnight. Is still in the early stages and u can't just try to force things up.


Oh STFU.
So tired of these new member, Uber shills that say dumb shit like that.

Nobody expected to get rich with Uber. 
We simply want fair income.

What the **** does it cost Uber to raise the damn rates??
NOT A DAMN THING. If anything, they earn more as a percentage of what we bring in.
However every time they lower rates, it hurts drivers.
We maintain these vehicles, they don't.
Early stages my ass. They say they have yet to do a study on the operational costs for drivers after 5 years, yet they have all the operational stats they need for driver-less cars which are still a long way off.
It's pretty clear where their priorities are.

That's right, your full time job supplements your Uber costs. 
If you do not realize that, you have no clue.

You know nothing, Sir Oms...


----------



## Uzcaliber (Aug 22, 2014)

ginseng41 said:


> We're at 1.50 and 0.25 and have none of that. Just register with the dmv and put a sticker on out license plate


It used to be $1.60/mile and 0.30 here. Just like all cities, you will see rate cut. We just had another round of rate cut for new drivers. If you don't stand up now, granted you will see rate cut in the near future.


----------



## AintWorthIt (Sep 30, 2014)

If you want a high resolution version for printing, shoot me a message and I will get it to you.


----------



## tb1984 (Jul 24, 2015)

jrboy said:


> whos asking for public support? yeah, thats pretty lame. the same public that gets out your car after bringing them home safe and says to you, "5 stars man!" lol.


Here, within this thread:



Uzcaliber said:


> Summary of my thinking how to make the strike effective:
> 1. Drivers can alternatively drive for non-Uber such as Lyft or SideCar to still make a living or extra money. That way all drivers would be more likely on-board.
> 2*. Contact the media, we need the public on our side, including politicians. Public opinion is very important and it puts more pressure on Uber. *
> 3. During the strike we all use the Uber Rider app to request rides then cancel it within 4 minutes. That will send the message to other drivers who don't show their solidarity.





chi1cabby said:


> There are 3 weeks till this strike. Here are some suggestions for things to do to inform other Drivers about‪#‎UberSTRIKE‬
> 
> 1) Write comments on Uber related news articles informing other Drivers, with links to UberPeople.Net
> 
> ...


----------



## tb1984 (Jul 24, 2015)

Lag Monkey said:


> I wanna hear 3 ideas outside of protesting and turning off the app that can help bring awareness to the cause. Nothing crazy like ransacking the uber offices, but maybe all sending emails all at the same time protesting uber and crashing the severs and site. *Creating fake rider accounts and punishing the drivers is shitty but it will bring create problems for uber. Unfortunately I'm gonna half to participate in that part, but I'll just keep requesting and sending out text to drivers with a video link and description of the strike then I'll cancel*


If you want to fight for justice, how about doing the right things first?

If you think that you can get people to strike with you, then why force others to do the things that you want?


----------



## UberLou (May 5, 2015)

Just FYI, there is another movement by the silent majority to get any drivers logged off that weekend deactivated. I am not taking a stance on this just letting you know there may be a global announcement from Uber with warnings. I think the end result is Uber not giving into demands but actually fighting back with harsh punishments. 

Again just an FYI not my opinion or stance for all you knee jerk reaction people.


----------



## ginseng41 (Nov 30, 2014)

That will really suck for anyone who can't work that weekend


----------



## andaas (May 19, 2015)

UberLou said:


> Just FYI, there is another movement by the silent majority to get any drivers logged off that weekend deactivated. I am not taking a stance on this just letting you know there may be a global announcement from Uber with warnings. I think the end result is Uber not giving into demands but actually fighting back with harsh punishments.
> 
> Again just an FYI not my opinion or stance for all you knee jerk reaction people.


Some people don't drive weekends. Some people don't drive *every* weekend.

Regardless, log in, take 1 ride (or better yet, log in, accept a ride, wait 5 minutes after arrival, cancel, and collect cancellation fee), log off, as a safeguard.


----------



## Uzcaliber (Aug 22, 2014)

UberLou said:


> Just FYI, there is another movement by the silent majority to get any drivers logged off that weekend deactivated. I am not taking a stance on this just letting you know there may be a global announcement from Uber with warnings. I think the end result is Uber not giving into demands but actually fighting back with harsh punishments.
> 
> Again just an FYI not my opinion or stance for all you knee jerk reaction people.


----------



## UberLou (May 5, 2015)

In a nut shell what I have heard from other drivers in my market that do not want to strike is that they are emailing Uber support. In that email they are including "quotes" from several Social Media sites threating Uber drivers that decide to work and stating they feel their safety is at risk and asking Uber to do something about it. This is not something they are putting out to social media themselves. They are quietly spreading the word inside circles they trust.

If Uber can prove that people will be at risk of harm they will have the capacity to stop this "Strike" in its tracks. Those of you that are posting threats on different sites are not being smart about this. Those of you telling drivers you will mess with their rides aren’t smart either. This should be a strike for our rights, not a reason to threaten and punish our own. I will support the cause for change but I will not be messing around with drivers who decide to work. This should be a personal decision not a forced one. This is my opinion and stance. Fight for change only.


----------



## ginseng41 (Nov 30, 2014)

I really hope most are of your mindset. I'm really concerned about the drivers who can't not work. I can't imagine the fear I'd have if I didn't know if I'd be able to feed my kids or pay the electricity bill. Had this strike not included intentions to request fake rides, it would have been greeted with far more media support and not had a negative impact on those in the public who agree with the drivers' rates being too low. As it stands now, it's going to accomplish less than it could have and potentially be harmful. Uber will spin this to the media in a way that will definitely help them.


----------



## pizza guy (Jul 23, 2015)

andaas said:


> Some people don't drive weekends. Some people don't drive *every* weekend.
> 
> Regardless, log in, take 1 ride (or better yet, log in, accept a ride, wait 5 minutes after arrival, cancel, and collect cancellation fee), log off, as a safeguard.


At previous jobs I would mention at hire that I was willing to work holidays but not during Cubs playoff games. Needless to say it was rarely an issue and even got a good laugh. There's a good chance that policy applies to the weekend in question and I will be watching the games in a part of the state not served by Uber. If need be I'll log on from a rest stop in the middle of nowhere.


----------



## AintWorthIt (Sep 30, 2014)

I've not seen one social media post threatening drivers. Stop the spin UberLou, we know you just love Uber. Prove me wrong, show some screen shots of people threatening drivers, I'd like to see them.


----------



## AintWorthIt (Sep 30, 2014)

UberLou said:


> Just FYI, there is another movement by the silent majority to get any drivers logged off that weekend deactivated. I am not taking a stance on this just letting you know there may be a global announcement from Uber with warnings. I think the end result is Uber not giving into demands but actually fighting back with harsh punishments.
> 
> Again just an FYI not my opinion or stance for all you knee jerk reaction people.


Silent majority? LOL


----------



## ocbob2 (Aug 18, 2015)

UberLou said:


> Just FYI, there is another movement by the silent majority to get any drivers logged off that weekend deactivated. I am not taking a stance on this just letting you know there may be a global announcement from Uber with warnings. I think the end result is Uber not giving into demands but actually fighting back with harsh punishments.
> 
> Again just an FYI not my opinion or stance for all you knee jerk reaction people.


So explain how the silent majority can get drivers deactivated? What you mean is the big meanie will come after those and force them to drive or get deactivated. Uber wouldn't dare because that means we are employees. I don't agree with one guy setting this strike based on some faulty issues but it seems to have legs.


----------



## rtaatl (Jul 3, 2014)

UberLou said:


> Just FYI, there is another movement by the silent majority to get any drivers logged off that weekend deactivated. I am not taking a stance on this just letting you know there may be a global announcement from Uber with warnings. I think the end result is Uber not giving into demands but actually fighting back with harsh punishments.
> 
> Again just an FYI not my opinion or stance for all you knee jerk reaction people.


Ummmm....if 10% of the total majority of Uber drivers are logged in at any time than how would you know someone logged off just for the strike. Soem people only use their accounts every so often and it would definitely hurt Uber if they just deactivated 90% of their driver base as a "knee jerk reaction".
A strike does have some sort of effect by the way. The one thing people can't get enough of with Uber is that no matter where you are a driver can be summoned within minutes to pick you up. It's almost like a safety net for people in any given city. These people still fail to realize this is being subsidized by drivers who are going broke keeping the system alive. So a disruption to that service for a day or so would be major because it creates doubt in the system and questions its sustainability.


----------



## UberLou (May 5, 2015)

AintWorthIt said:


> I've not seen one social media post threatening drivers. Stop the spin UberLou, we know you just love Uber. Prove me wrong, show some screen shots of people threatening drivers, I'd like to see them.





AintWorthIt said:


> I've not seen one social media post threatening drivers. Stop the spin UberLou, we know you just love Uber. Prove me wrong, show some screen shots of people threatening drivers, I'd like to see them.


Dude come read my entire post for god sake.

Attached is one of many. Look around man they are everywhere. It's comments on fb and twitter.


----------



## Uzcaliber (Aug 22, 2014)

UberLou said:


> In a nut shell what I have heard from other drivers in my market that do not want to strike is that they are emailing Uber support. In that email they are including "quotes" from several Social Media sites threating Uber drivers that decide to work and stating they feel their safety is at risk and asking Uber to do something about it. This is not something they are putting out to social media themselves. They are quietly spreading the word inside circles they trust.
> 
> If Uber can prove that people will be at risk of harm they will have the capacity to stop this "Strike" in its tracks. Those of you that are posting threats on different sites are not being smart about this. Those of you telling drivers you will mess with their rides aren't smart either. This should be a strike for our rights, not a reason to threaten and punish our own. I will support the cause for change but I will not be messing around with drivers who decide to work. This should be a personal decision not a forced one. This is my opinion and stance. Fight for change only.


On 2nd thought, I think you're right. I change my mind. It shouldn't be damaging to other drivers. Instead, encourage drivers to drive for non-Uber so they still can feed their families. This strike, if prevails, will help them in the long run, improving their families such as healthier food, housing, and more. People deserve to live with dignity, and not keep getting squeezed (rate cuts, etc) as if they are not human. We should not be treated as "Supply-and-Demand", we are human, not goods trading.


----------



## KGB7 (Apr 23, 2015)

UberLou said:


> Dude come read my entire post for god sake.
> 
> Attached is one of many. Look around man they are everywhere. It's comments on fb and twitter.
> View attachment 14152


Just random ranting. No secret movement.


----------



## UberLou (May 5, 2015)

ocbob2 said:


> So explain how the silent majority can get drivers deactivated? What you mean is the big meanie will come after those and force them to drive or get deactivated. Uber wouldn't dare because that means we are employees. I don't agree with one guy setting this strike based on some faulty issues but it seems to have legs.


Did I say there were going to? No, I said that is their goal. You guys take what you want from what I said; I am telling you that there are other people with other agendas. You can laugh all you want to, like my post started off as FYI that is all that it is. I am not part of this group, I just know it exists.

I agree the Strike has legs but so does other things. Don't be so sure this thing will just happen and that Big Brother won't be waiting. Cover all your bases.

And for all of you (AintWorthIt) that think I love Uber you should know I am slowly transitioning to Lyft as it grows bigger in Atlanta. I am unhappy with Uber but it is more the passengers than anything else.


----------



## ginseng41 (Nov 30, 2014)

Please please don't do this request and cancel thing. Yes uber is exploiting drivers in most markets, but it's because of this that some won't have the option to take off an entire weekend.


----------



## UberLou (May 5, 2015)

rtaatl said:


> Ummmm....if 10% of the total majority of Uber drivers are logged in at any time than how would you know someone logged off just for the strike. Soem people only use their accounts every so often and it would definitely hurt Uber if they just deactivated 90% of their driver base as a "knee jerk reaction".
> A strike does have some sort of effect by the way. The one thing people can't get enough of with Uber is that no matter where you are a driver can be summoned within minutes to pick you up. It's almost like a safety net for people in any given city. These people still fail to realize this is being subsidized by drivers who are going broke keeping the system alive. So a disruption to that service for a day or so would be major because it creates doubt in the system and questions its sustainability.


I agree with you, I do. I don't agree with messing with drivers that choose to drive that weekend. That is where I seperate myself.


----------



## UberLou (May 5, 2015)

KGB7 said:


> Just random ranting. No secret movement.


That is not the secret movement I was referring to. I am referring to people taking these types of posts and using them to tell Uber they do not feel safe on the road because they fear for their safety. Take what you want from my statement. I am telling you what I have heard first hand. No need for me to argue or prove anthing, I have not dog in this fight.

Good luck to everyone no matter what path you choose.


----------



## jrboy (Sep 14, 2015)

tb1984 said:


> Here, within this thread:


yes we do need to inform the public. that way they can install lyft app for transportation on that weekend. believe me, uber does not want that. i have zero friends that take lyft. they don't even have the app. now imagine having that second option on your phone a tap away. uber better negotiate now because we are telling our pax about the strike and that it will surge high so make other plans. uber will lose that weekend.


----------



## Teksaz (Mar 16, 2015)

I will definitely be dropping some pins in the Woodstock, Alpharetta areas and cancelling.


----------



## MikeD23 (Sep 28, 2015)

Feisal Mo
[QUOTE="Feisal Mo said:


> View attachment 13974


100% AGREE. I've only been driving for a week & saw these issues within the first 2 days. Why do they care if a rider wants to tip?? No end destination is why most drivers cancel & if they had that feature there would be more pickups. If I drive 30 miles into LA & the first ride brings me all the way back it's a WASTE


----------



## TheWhiteTiger (Sep 28, 2015)

I am a newbie. Couldn't possibly read through this entire thread, but a few repeated concerns caught my eyes. 

1) Concern for other drivers who *need* to work + how "evil" it would be to do mass cancelations: strikes, by definition, are communal efforts that require the participation of as many members of the population in question as possible. And because it is never possible to get *everyone* on board without having lone wolves/people who don't or can't care about the community frustrate the effort by refusing to participate, social disincentives are put in place to discourage breaking rank. In situations where a striking community belongs to the same company or a small town, for example, it is easy to enforce these unwritten codes. But when prospective strikers are loose and all over the place like in this case, it is very difficult, so organizers of the strike have to take other creative measures to institute disincentives. And believe it or not, there is nothing evil about forcing other members of your population to strike with you. None of the labor laws/protections for workers/concessions that have resulted from strikes here in the United States or anywhere else in the world were achieved by letting everyone do whatever they want. Once in a while, as tempting as libertarianism is, we are called upon to remember the inescapable reality that we are not islands, but parts that make up a community, and, that, the things we do individually affect others whether we meant for them to do so or not. Remember the tradition of cursing and shouting and staring at people who cross picket lines? That is an example of a disincentive communities put in place in order to effectively use their powers against powerful corporations. Ever seen a politician/business man/some famous person crucified in public for saying something racist/sexist? Why don't we keep quiet and let people be as hateful as they like? Because those people, as "creams" of our society, represent us in one way or another, whether we like it or not, so we employ disincentives in order to keep them within acceptable lines. Could such disincentives cross over to tyrannical levels? Yes. Just like everything can be pulled to an extreme and used for bad purposes. But just because you can stab someone with it, it doesn't mean you shouldn't keep a knife in your kitchen. 

Furthermore, considering that people who don't want to take part in this strike have the option of working for Lyft, I don't know what the complaint is all about. By the way, something that I have thus far not seen discussed widely (maybe it has been talked about in this forum) is how we can use our Independent Contractor (I/C) status against the very people that insist on abusing it. Unlike traditional methods of a big company cutting prices to drive out the competition, Uber will never be able to drive Lyft out of business because their very act of cutting fares to incredible levels has forced many drivers to double dip in search of more business, thereby keeping Lyft in business. The continued presence of Lyft and other rideshare companies in the industry is *essential* for us drivers because we can use their presence (a threat to switch or simply switching for given periods of time) as a LEVERAGE. Having a leverage, i.e. power, is essential in any form of a relationship that requires negotiations. 

2) Concern that the strike will not work. (By the way, as someone familiar with political movements abroad, I will tell you that the number one weapon a powerful entity, be it a corporation or a government, will use to discourage potential opponents is constant reminders of powerlessness. Inspiring despair and helplessness is their crucial weapon. So, watch out for sabotage. I would be surprised if a company like Uber doesn't have paid staff monitoring and participating in discussions on forums like this -- AT THE MINIMUM. Everything about that company has ruthless written all over it.) The strike may or may not work the first time. But no social movement is built over night. The efforts put towards organizing this event will result in resources that will be useful in the long term (such as establishing contacts/networks that can be built on). It would actually be beneficial to this endeavor to start with low expectations. This time, it would be to test the water; to see how many people can be reached; how many are willing to step up. An experience to learn from, so that future strikes can be planned better. But also: as many people have pointed out over and over, increasing awareness by itself can be a great achievement. So far, it appears to me that many of my passengers have no clue about the astonishing state of our incomes. Yesterday, someone said to me, "Uber is so convenient; both for the driver and rider." I nodded and said nothing because, apparently, the spoiled riders don't want to hear negativity. They think we are making a killing; they have no idea that we are basically making charitable contributions to their lives by driving them at a loss. People need to know that there is nothing "cool" about Uber in its current state; it's just Walmart in an app; somebody somewhere is not getting paid for something. 

In conclusion, don't expect a fight against a ruthless bloodsucking corporation to be a cake walk. They didn't get to the top by being "nice." They got there by demonstrating the ability to eat a baby for breakfast. You can only defeat that by making difficult decisions.


----------



## ATL2SD (Aug 16, 2015)

Damn that sucks. I wonder if any of the UberBlack driver's, who sucessfully pulled off a strike, got threaten with deactivation?


----------



## jrboy (Sep 14, 2015)

UberLou said:


> Just FYI, there is another movement by the silent majority to get any drivers logged off that weekend deactivated. I am not taking a stance on this just letting you know there may be a global announcement from Uber with warnings. I think the end result is Uber not giving into demands but actually fighting back with harsh punishments.
> 
> Again just an FYI not my opinion or stance for all you knee jerk reaction people.


what's new. uber is always threatening us with deactivation. it's time to take a stand and fight back.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

AintWorthIt said:


> I've not seen one social media post threatening drivers. Stop the spin UberLou, we know you just love Uber. Prove me wrong, show some screen shots of people threatening drivers, I'd like to see them.





UberLou said:


> Attached is one of many. Look around man they are everywhere. It's comments on fb and twitter.


No one in your screenshot is threatening to report pro #UberSTRIKE Drivers to Uber.









Moreover, Uber dare not deactivate Drivers for their views or participation in #UberSTRIKE as this would just add more fuel to the fire.

The #UberSTRIKE is primarily the idea of Abe Husein, aka UberFREEDOM






Abe Husein was deactivated by Uber for allegedly attempting to organize Drivers and currently has an NLRB Case against Uber as a result of his deactivation.
*NLRB Case | PlaintiffDriver Vs Uber Technologies*


----------



## TheWhiteTiger (Sep 28, 2015)

Also:

A very sure way to irritate the living light out of Uber could be organizing occasional mass switches to Lyft. We can use the existence of other rideshare companies as a leverage and switch back and forth as we like until they give us a chance to earn fair pay.


----------



## jrboy (Sep 14, 2015)

anyone who has a fear or worry of deactivation. start changing your routine now. log off for a few days if you can afford to. and if you can't afford to then you have all the more reason to strike and demand fair pay and the option to receive tips for your service.


----------



## UberLou (May 5, 2015)

Teksaz said:


> I will definitely be dropping some pins in the Woodstock, Alpharetta areas and cancelling.


If I was to work that weekend, I would ignore all 5 Star riders. When you guys setup these "Dummy" accounts you will start off with 5 stars like any other new customer. Avoid the 5 stars avoid the disruptions.


----------



## jrboy (Sep 14, 2015)

also how can you be deactivated when some of you are not driving that day because you heard there is a strike and that if you drive you will be cancelled upon.


----------



## pizza guy (Jul 23, 2015)

I am one the people on the fence here. My ultimate solution will probably be to schedule other out of town work that weekend and thus avoid the situation altogether.
I would like to know the following:
1. What is the final list of demands being made to Uber to avoid a strike before it happens? 
2. Who is presenting these demands to Uber?
3. What action can Uber take against drivers for not driving? 
4. No violence is a given, but if you are going to request and cancel at least inform the driver why, do so in the shortest time possible, and maybe give them a mint or bottle of water when they arrive (better yet a couple of bucks and a personal explanation).


----------



## UberLou (May 5, 2015)

chi1cabby said:


> No one in your screenshot is threatening to report pro #UberSTRIKE Drivers to Uber.
> View attachment 14154
> 
> 
> ...


Chi that wasn't my point, my point is posting threats to other drivers who do not want to strike is what is causing people to write Uber about their safety. They are using threats as a catalyst to attempt to keep the strike from happening. They, from what I have been told, hope that if drivers do strike that they will get deactivated as a result. I agree with you that Uber will not deactivate them for this. I am sure there will be some repercussions however.
Again, I repeat I have not dog in this fight your "comebacks" and points directed to me mean nothing. You do not have to convince me of anything. I am just telling you what has been shared with me. There are two heads now to this fight.


----------



## ATL2SD (Aug 16, 2015)

UberLou said:


> If I was to work that weekend, I would ignore all 5 Star riders. When you guys setup these "Dummy" accounts you will start off with 5 stars like any other new customer. Avoid the 5 stars avoid the disruptions.


Uber says you must accept every ride 5* -1*. 1min time/distance - 20min time/distance. You must accept them all or else. You must keep a 90% acceptance rate or risk deactivation. Please accept all your rides man, I don't want to see you deactivated.


----------



## UberLou (May 5, 2015)

pizza guy said:


> I am one the people on the fence here. My ultimate solution will probably be to schedule other out of town work that weekend and thus avoid the situation altogether.
> I would like to know the following:
> 1. What is the final list of demands being made to Uber to avoid a strike before it happens?
> 2. Who is presenting these demands to Uber?
> ...


I agree with this, a major step in the negotiating process was skipped. How did we go straight to striking. No effort has been made to resolve this amicably. It's like a young male with his prom date, he just wants to skip the party and go right for the closing.


----------



## rtaatl (Jul 3, 2014)

ATL2SD said:


> Damn that sucks. I wonder if any of the UberBlack driver's, who sucessfully pulled off a strike, got threaten with deactivation?


Uber black drivers in NY and now Dallas I believe were successful in striking against being forced to take UberX calls.


----------



## UberLou (May 5, 2015)

ATL2SD said:


> Uber says you must accept every ride 5* -1*. 1min time/distance - 20min time/distance. You must accept them all or else. You must keep a 90% acceptance rate or risk deactivation. Please accept all your rides man, I don't want to see you deactivated.


My accpetance rate is 98% I could take a hit that weekend and be just fine.


----------



## jrboy (Sep 14, 2015)

pizza guy said:


> I am one the people on the fence here. My ultimate solution will probably be to schedule other out of town work that weekend and thus avoid the situation altogether.
> I would like to know the following:
> 1. What is the final list of demands being made to Uber to avoid a strike before it happens?
> 2. Who is presenting these demands to Uber?
> ...


go to "uber freedom" on facebook. watch the video


----------



## UberLou (May 5, 2015)

rtaatl said:


> Uber black drivers in NY and now Dallas I believe were successful in striking against being forced to take UberX calls.


None of their other demands were met however.


----------



## rtaatl (Jul 3, 2014)

UberLou said:


> None of their other demands were met however.


Still doesn't mean it wasn't successful...they probably should have kept going after the primary concern was addressed and they might have received more concessions.


----------



## UberLou (May 5, 2015)

rtaatl said:


> Still doesn't mean it wasn't successful...they probably should have kept going after the primary concern was addressed and they might have received more concessions.


Agreed.


----------



## jrboy (Sep 14, 2015)

rtaatl said:


> Uber black drivers in NY and now Dallas I believe were successful in striking against being forced to take UberX calls.





UberLou said:


> None of their other demands were met however.


they didn't want to take uber x rides because of the low rates. uber conceded and they won. they do not have to accept uber x rides anymore.


----------



## UberLou (May 5, 2015)

jrboy said:


> go to "uber freedom" on facebook. watch the video


UberFreedom just posted new demands, it changes daily. This is going to be an onging issue if we can't have one list of demands.


----------



## ATL2SD (Aug 16, 2015)

rtaatl said:


> Uber black drivers in NY and now Dallas I believe were successful in striking against being forced to take UberX calls.


Keyword is successful, that's all that matters...



UberLou said:


> My accpetance rate is 98% I could take a hit that weekend and be just fine.


Maybe you had that last week. Good for you but, and there's always a but, your acceptance rate is counted per 7 days. Say your doing 35 rides a week, if you decline 3.5 of those rides, your acceptance is below 90%.


----------



## UberLou (May 5, 2015)

jrboy said:


> they didn't want to take uber x rides because of the low rates. uber conceded and they won. they do not have to accept uber x rides anymore.


They had other demands as well. Once they didnt have to take X they went back to work, they didnt hold strong on their other requests. That is what we are talking about not the primary reason they went on strike.


----------



## tb1984 (Jul 24, 2015)

TheWhiteTiger said:


> Yesterday, someone said to me, "Uber is so convenient; both for the driver and rider." I nodded and said nothing because, apparently, the spoiled riders don't want to hear negativity. They think we are making a killing; *they have no idea that we are basically making charitable contributions to their lives by driving them at a loss.* People need to know that there is nothing "cool" about Uber in its current state; it's just Walmart in an app; somebody somewhere is not getting paid for something.
> 
> In conclusion, don't expect a fight against a ruthless bloodsucking corporation to be a cake walk. They didn't get to the top by being "nice." They got there by demonstrating the ability to eat a baby for breakfast. You can only defeat that by making difficult decisions.


And, you're still driving for Uber?


----------



## UberLou (May 5, 2015)

ATL2SD said:


> Key word is successful, that's all that matters...
> 
> Maybe you had that last week. Good for you but, and there's always a but, your acceptance rate is counted per 7 days. Say your doing 35 rides a week, if you decline 3.5 of those rides, your acceptance is below 90%.


Thanks brother I am well aware on how it works. I can average all my accpetance rates over a period of time to come up with an overall average. I am not speaking of my last week but thank you.


----------



## jrboy (Sep 14, 2015)

UberLou said:


> I agree with this, a major step in the negotiating process was skipped. How did we go straight to striking. No effort has been made to resolve this amicably. It's like a young male with his prom date, he just wants to skip the party and go right for the closing.


go to "uber freedom" on facebook we are using social media to get the word out. watch the video for the demands. we have 20,000 likes. there is momentum.


----------



## jrboy (Sep 14, 2015)

UberLou said:


> They had other demands as well. Once they didnt have to take X they went back to work, they didnt hold strong on their other requests. That is what we are talking about not the primary reason they went on strike.


that's why a nation wide strike has been called. we need unity. one city cannot do it all alone.


----------



## ATL2SD (Aug 16, 2015)

UberLou said:


> Thanks brother I am well aware on how it works. I can average all my accpetance rates over a period of time to come up with an overall average. I am not speaking of my last week but thank you.


No problem....bro. What's the UberX rate in Atlanta again?...last I heard it was 78cents/mile. Is this true? Lol!.


----------



## SECOTIME (Sep 18, 2015)

This video is a year old and covers all of Ubers dirt.. what makes anyone think a silly 3 day strike will change anything after all this time...


----------



## TheWhiteTiger (Sep 28, 2015)

tb1984 said:


> And, you're still driving for Uber?


Yes, indeed. I am desperate for cash up front until I find a proper job. So I am selling my time and the future value of my car for much less than it is worth.

If you are one of those out of touch "if you don't like it, go get another job" folk, your blindness can't be helped, so peace out.


----------



## pizza guy (Jul 23, 2015)

jrboy said:


> go to "uber freedom" on facebook. watch the video


I watched the videos ChiCabbie posted with a positive but mixed reaction. I canceled my facebook account years ago and am much happier since. If you can only find it on facebook then it is not worth your time.


----------



## Teksaz (Mar 16, 2015)

SECOTIME This is only the beginning


----------



## jrboy (Sep 14, 2015)

who's that *****? lol. we've all been on here complaining just like that video. the difference is that there is now a call to a world wide strike. the date has been set. we have unity, we have demands. we have momentum. but most of all we are ****en tired of ubers threats and policies.


----------



## eman1122 (Aug 26, 2015)

I still say if you need the work, close your Uber app and log on to Lyft. I think it will add insult to injury for Uber to not only lose business but to have business increase dramatically for it's direct competitor.


----------



## tb1984 (Jul 24, 2015)

TheWhiteTiger said:


> Yes, indeed. I am desperate for cash up front until I find a proper job. So I am selling my time and the future value of my car for much less than it is worth.
> 
> *If you are one of those out of touch "if you don't like it, go get another job" folk, your blindness can't be helped, so peace out.*


Please explain, because a lot of people say that better working at Mcdonald's.

And, don't insult someone and just run away.


----------



## SECOTIME (Sep 18, 2015)

chi1cabby said:


> No one in your screenshot is threatening to report pro #UberSTRIKE Drivers to Uber.
> View attachment 14154
> 
> 
> ...


This guy in the video is such a moron. I bet he gets deactivated. Yep, knew it.. you moron.

He's publicly telling people that drive for uber to disrupt their own system to achieve being treated more fair. Really? No, fail. ****ing fail. You had me til you started the bullshit about creating phony accounts.


----------



## ATL2SD (Aug 16, 2015)

SECOTIME said:


> what makes anyone think a silly 3 day strike will change anything after all this time...


Meh....it won't hurt to try..

I was told I wouldn't make any money with Uber, but I tried anyway & made a little coin. It won't hurt to try this strike.


----------



## jrboy (Sep 14, 2015)

pizza guy said:


> I watched the videos ChiCabbie posted with a positive but mixed reaction. I canceled my facebook account years ago and am much happier since. If you can only find it on facebook then it is not worth your time.


it's not only on facebook. it's on here dummy. and we are getting the word out to the pax. and we're making flyers. we don't have media coverage yet, but sometimes it takes action to get the coverage. on Oct 16th at 5 pm when we go offline and it starts to surge at 6x plus we will get that coverage. sometimes you just need to demand shit and stop being a piece of shit that uber wants you to be.


----------



## ATL2SD (Aug 16, 2015)

SECOTIME said:


> I bet he gets deactivated.


Doubt it. Uber believes in money over everything. As long as he makes Uber a profit, he isn't going anywhere & you know it.


----------



## SECOTIME (Sep 18, 2015)

ATL2SD said:


> Doubt it. Uber believes in money over everything. As long as he makes Uber a profit, he isn't going anywhere & you know it.


No he did get deactivated. Read above, right below the video.

He's a jackass and anyone else that thinks they can strong arm this company is out of their mind nuts.

So, 10 % of old drivers quit or get deactivated. By the end of next month they will have 30%+ more in new drivers.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

jrboy said:


> it's not only on facebook. it's on here dummy. and we are getting the word out to the pax. and we're making flyers. we don't have media coverage yet, but sometimes it takes action to get the coverage. on Oct 16th at 5 pm when we go offline and it starts to surge at 6x plus we will get that coverage. sometimes you just need to demand shit and stop being a piece of shit that uber wants you to be.


POST #:286/jrboy: Trenchcoat Flasher
talkin' smack to
Emperor A$$hat. Gots'ta give'it up !
Toin that Puppy loose !
RRRRRRrrrrrrr.....uffuffuffROWRRR!

Bison: Tail waggin'.


----------



## rtaatl (Jul 3, 2014)

ATL2SD said:


> Meh....it won't hurt to try..
> 
> I was told I wouldn't make any money with Uber, but I tried anyway & made a little coin. It won't hurt to try this strike.


Like I previously stated...a 3 day strike starts to bring up doubt in the stability of the system, which is what people like and expect most from Uber. Like if Facebook went down for 3 days...you'd start having doubts. So yes, this is a major disruption. Uber is beyond it's fares and seen as a transportation safety net in most cities due to its convenience.


----------



## ATL2SD (Aug 16, 2015)

SECOTIME said:


> So, 10 % of old drivers quit or get deactivated. By the end of next month they will have 30%+ more in new drivers.


& they'll be another strike w/the new batch of minions. Do you really think people are going to continue putting up with Uber's unethical practices? You're killing me with these threats. Basically your argument for not striking is fear of deactivation. It's tired & played & not going to work.


----------



## MiddleClassedOut (Jun 11, 2015)

The first demand should be allowing tips.

The second demand should be to re-raise the nation wide requirement on cars back to the year 2007-2008.

There is still money to be made. And surge rates would compensate us for lower rates in just about every market _*if there are fewer cars on the road.*
_
The junker status of many cars and Uber's lack of in-person inspections is lowering the reputation of UberX dramatically as well as simply making it harder for all of us to get a decent slice of the pie.

That's why I mainly drive for Lyft in the Philadelphia area. I turn Uber on only in the suburbs.


----------



## SECOTIME (Sep 18, 2015)

Everyone just email [email protected] and send the info on the strike. Fallon will bring it up if enough people tweet it or send in emails to him


----------



## Feisal Mo (Dec 19, 2014)

Wow.... This strike is gaining traction gentlemen and gentlewomen...Thanks for the input everyone.. See below screenshot with updated strike requirement. Also, if you want to work the weekend of 16-18th, please drive for Lyft or Sidecar but def not UBER.
Thanks Everyone for the lively debate on this thread.










https://www.facebook.com/uberfreedom


----------



## Teksaz (Mar 16, 2015)

Changing demands is getting stupid. Pick 3 or 4 and leave it alone. WTF?


----------



## ginseng41 (Nov 30, 2014)

If they're going to keep changing, I'd rather have cancellation fee reflect surge rate. They'll have those other 2 raised soon anyway as the raise the SRF to pay their legal bills.


----------



## pizza guy (Jul 23, 2015)

MiddleClassedOut said:


> The first demand should be allowing tips.
> 
> The second demand should be to re-raise the nation wide requirement on cars back to the year 2007-2008.
> 
> ...


Uber (and us) make money having a clean safe car at the pax location faster than a cab company can. Fewer cars increases pickup times and decreases ridership. Higher surge does the same thing.
I drive an old Grand Marquis with under 100k miles. I could easily get another 100k out of it if it doesn't age out of Uber approved. My initial inspection to get approved for Uber took 90 minutes. Depreciation is not an issue and it is known for being very reliable and cheap to repair allowing me to be profitable at a much lower rate than other drivers. I agree that many of the vehicles driving for Uber are not appropriate but the condition of the car and skill of the driver a far more important.


----------



## pizza guy (Jul 23, 2015)

Feisal Mo said:


> Wow.... This strike is gaining traction gentlemen and gentlewomen...Thanks for the input everyone.. See below screenshot with updated strike requirement. Also, if you want to work the weekend of 16-18th, please drive for Lyft or Sidecar but def not UBER.
> Thanks Everyone for the lively debate on this thread.
> 
> View attachment 14157


Thank you, I can support that. I would support it more if the message is sent and rides canceled ASAP. Please do not punish and instead educate drivers who may not be aware of the situation.


----------



## KeJorn (Oct 3, 2014)

TheWhiteTiger said:


> I am a newbie. Couldn't possibly read through this entire thread, but a few repeated concerns caught my eyes.
> 
> 1) Concern for other drivers who *need* to work + how "evil" it would be to do mass cancelations: strikes, by definition, are communal efforts that require the participation of as many members of the population in question as possible. And because it is never possible to get *everyone* on board without having lone wolves/people who don't or can't care about the community frustrate the effort by refusing to participate, social disincentives are put in place to discourage breaking rank. In situations where a striking community belongs to the same company or a small town, for example, it is easy to enforce these unwritten codes. But when prospective strikers are loose and all over the place like in this case, it is very difficult, so organizers of the strike have to take other creative measures to institute disincentives. And believe it or not, there is nothing evil about forcing other members of your population to strike with you. None of the labor laws/protections for workers/concessions that have resulted from strikes here in the United States or anywhere else in the world were achieved by letting everyone do whatever they want. Once in a while, as tempting as libertarianism is, we are called upon to remember the inescapable reality that we are not islands, but parts that make up a community, and, that, the things we do individually affect others whether we meant for them to do so or not. Remember the tradition of cursing and shouting and staring at people who cross picket lines? That is an example of a disincentive communities put in place in order to effectively use their powers against powerful corporations. Ever seen a politician/business man/some famous person crucified in public for saying something racist/sexist? Why don't we keep quiet and let people be as hateful as they like? Because those people, as "creams" of our society, represent us in one way or another, whether we like it or not, so we employ disincentives in order to keep them within acceptable lines. Could such disincentives cross over to tyrannical levels? Yes. Just like everything can be pulled to an extreme and used for bad purposes. But just because you can stab someone with it, it doesn't mean you shouldn't keep a knife in your kitchen.
> 
> ...


Try replacing _"organizers"_ with _"anyone with a bone to pick"_ and imagine if some whacked out psychos felt that anyone who did not follow their lead to _'strike against the evil empire'_, were suddenly fair game to assault and damage their vehicles?
Talk about heading down the wrong rabbit hole. You need to stop this twisted logic and think a bit more clearly.
I promise, anyone comes at me, they will regret it. Locked and loaded, *****.

Second, if Lyft were EVER the answer, many of us would have dropped Uber a long time ago.
Oh yeah, let's use Lyft all at the same time and discover what we already know, THEY LACK SUFFICIENT CUSTOMER BASE...
Sorry, few bills will be paid working solely for Lyft, ESPECIALLY that weekend.

While I am all for helping Lyft if it hurts Uber, we would have a LOT of prep work ahead of us to help Lyft fix their marketing woes...

Part of the problem with this "movement" is the kind of recklessness it seems to be taking.
Stop trying to rush something if you don't cover your bases well and get the RIGHT message out.
So far the message of WHAT is expected or demanded is all over the place.

Keep It Simple Stupid.

Some suggestions, cautions, and concerns:
*Figure out the non-negotiables and the items that are flexible well ahead of time*. And stick to them.
*Make sure those demands are the message you want the public to hear as well.* That is important, since we need the court of public opinion on OUR side... not Uber's.
Right now, Uber is winning that battle. Crazy drivers talking to reporters with unclear thoughts does NOT win over the public. Granted, quite a few wouldn't care if an immigrant toddler was under the hood of your car sweating his undeveloped nuts off while powering your car with multiple sewing machines as he produces Coco's entire line of Licious Clothing for pennies a crate... it's simply not in their DNA to give a ****.
*Make sure everyone is on the same page as far as what is expected. 
Don't use strong arm tactics on fellow drivers, just cause you want YOUR message heard. *Many part-time drivers will likely be completely unaware of the events and some may be unwilling to participate. _Don't take it out on them. By doing so, you only shoot your movement in the foot by looking like whack jobs._
*This is not a one shot / one kill deal. It is going to take time. *Keep in mind, they have the upper hand - policies that authorize them to deactivate drivers and plenty of income to weather a storm (unlike some, if not many, of us).
*The results of the Dallas protest is not as shining as some like to suggest. *Not everyone is impressed with the end results.
While the image of the 200-300 Black SUVs seemed to leave quite an impression, the wide array of UberX vehicles are not going to have quite the same _'shock and awe'_ effect, if any.
The goal is apparently to hurt Uber in the wallet. If it is nationwide, I imagine that could certainly be possible.* But what if they just shrug it off and figure you will return to work the next day?*? What is the plan then? And do you really want to post it in the open? (art of negotiation??)
*Let us not forget that they are already have several big incentives in place to onboard more new drivers *(they put out the DFW incentive the very day UberBlack protested in Dallas - how convenient).

If any of you have tried to '_enlighten_' passengers of the realities of driving for Uber, you are well aware how resistant many are to hear the truth. They want to believe Uber is this wonderful new thing... that they are not ready to let go.
Without fabricating lies or fake plots, we need to find a way to break through that barrier, if we are to finally get the public behind us.


----------



## Lag Monkey (Feb 6, 2015)

I'm honestly just considering passing out burner cards to the homeless and getting a mob of them together to request rides and cancel in Raleigh if no one decides to strike. They can make an article about me. Former uber driver pays homeless to request uber rides as an attempt to fight back against uber


----------



## KeJorn (Oct 3, 2014)

Lag Monkey said:


> I'm honestly just considering passing out burner cards to the homeless and getting a mob of them together to request rides and cancel in Raleigh if no one decides to strike. They can make an article about me. Former uber driver pays homeless to request uber rides as an attempt to fight back against uber


You will at least help improve unemployment for a day or two...
Maybe pass out some new cardboard boxes or something too... just to show you care.


----------



## Lag Monkey (Feb 6, 2015)

Uber Raleigh Durham is bring the heat Oct 16 we are shutting uber down Iv already had 20 or so guys agree to protest that's a very good number! It's focusing on a signal local market like Dallas did then other will see through leadership and a wave of change will spread across the nation hopefully anyways! uber Durham /Raliegh is about to rain on Ubers parade


----------



## ATL2SD (Aug 16, 2015)

Lag Monkey said:


> Uber Raleigh Durham is bring the heat Oct 16 we are shutting uber down Iv already had 20 or so guys agree to protest that's a very good number! It's focusing on a signal local market like Dallas did then other will see through leadership and a wave of change will spread across the nation hopefully anyways! uber Durham /Raliegh is about to rain on Ubers parade


Good stuff, man.


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

ocbob2 said:


> A strike would be best to do a 2 day strike and not make it the weekend. You don't need to bring it to a halt. Most drivers do weekends. Not all do middle of the day Thursday. A strike would work best when full time drivers are the bulk of the cars you see. Part time drivers make a lot during surge on weekends. Asking them to not drive those days will mean they won't strike or they flood streets during the week causing no surge and a lot of waiting around. #2 suggestion is stupid and it will involve cherry picking. With a tip option, rates can go to $1.25-$1.35 a mile and drivers will be excited Compared to $1-$1.10 now in SoCal.


^^^
You don't know how to negotiate. 
Don't negotiate for a lousy 15 to 25¢, negotiate for $2.10 to $2.50 a mile and during negotiation they'll try to get you down and you can settle for $2 bux or maybe $1.90. 
For .15¢ you're negotiating for peanuts and they'll get you to agree for a nickel. 
My dad spent a lifetime negotiating with unions and he was the best.... and needless to say, some of it rubbed off on me, if I may say so myself. 
You go in there negotiating for peanuts and they're gonna laff at you. Hahaha.

When Uber cut their per mile rates, they didn't do it by pennies, they did it in a make-or-break manner for the drivers.... who just sat there like morons and said "OK".


----------



## ocbob2 (Aug 18, 2015)

Uber-Doober said:


> ^^^
> You don't know how to negotiate.
> Don't negotiate for a lousy 15 to 25¢, negotiate for $2.10 to $2.50 a mile and during negotiation they'll try to get you down and you can settle for $2 bux or maybe $1.90.
> For .15¢ you're negotiating for peanuts and they'll get you to agree for a nickel.
> ...


Much different, we are not unionized and not organized. Since we are labeled I.C., they might agree to a price but doesn't mean they will stick with the new price and at a price too high, they will be looking hard to replace those drivers and get newbies again that don't know the value of their car or a paycheck is worth. They aren't going back to $2.25 or even $1.85 in most areas. We would have to bring Lyft down too so it is a level playing field.


----------



## TheWhiteTiger (Sep 28, 2015)

KeJorn said:


> Try replacing _"organizers"_ with _"anyone with a bone to pick"_ and imagine if some whacked out psychos felt that anyone who did not follow their lead to _'strike against the evil empire'_, were suddenly fair game to assault and damage their vehicles?


This is straight out of the books of authoritarian regimes that want to discourage social movements by tying them to violence before they are even born. The status quo will accuse anyone, including extreme pacifists, of violence because it wants to discredit and destroy them. Instituting disincentives does not mean violence. YOU brought that into the conversation. It deflects attention from the issue at hand and seeks to smear the strike.



KeJorn said:


> Second, if Lyft were EVER the answer, many of us would have dropped Uber a long time ago.
> Oh yeah, let's use Lyft all at the same time and discover what we already know, THEY LACK SUFFICIENT CUSTOMER BASE...
> Sorry, few bills will be paid working solely for Lyft, ESPECIALLY that weekend.


Good point. I concede that. BUT: while Lyft may not be an immediate answer, we can turn it into a source of leverage/power for us by organizing mass switching and then forcing customers to download the app. When riders log on to Uber and see high surges or not many cars available close by, especially if sufficient PR work has been done regarding the strike, it is fair to assume that the natural course of action for people would be downloading the Lyft app.



KeJorn said:


> While I am all for helping Lyft if it hurts Uber, we would have a LOT of prep work ahead of us to help Lyft fix their marketing woes...


Agreed. Could be a good longterm goal.



KeJorn said:


> Part of the problem with this "movement" is the kind of recklessness it seems to be taking.
> Stop trying to rush something if you don't cover your bases well and get the RIGHT message out.
> So far the message of WHAT is expected or demanded is all over the place.


"Reckless" is either an exaggeration or a response to the "violence" you have imagined.

Nothing about mass efforts will ever be perfect. And you don't improve things by sitting and imagining potential solutions to potential problems non-stop. While I agree that as many precautions as possible should be taken, concern for "covering all bases" should not be turned into a paralyzing issue. Perfectionism can be debilitating beyond a certain point. At some point, you have to throw yourself into the unknown and see what emerges. I don't think this strike that's being called is supposed to be the one and only defining moment. If that's the assumption then there's obviously a lot of naiveté. It should be taught of as a beginning to be built upon.

That said, I don't have a particular attachment to the said dates. I am for supporting such efforts; for getting the ball rolling.

On the rest of your points:

I agree on the need for clarity of message and crafting careful messages as much of the public as possible can get behind, and that most drivers can rally around.

Disagree on not instituting social disincentives against drivers who break rank. "There are people who may not have heard about the strike" is like saying "such and such population only supports this evil regime because they are ignorant about what is going on in this country" and expecting sympathy. If they don't know, then perhaps the disincentives will offer the necessary wake up call. "The spread of the pain", unfortunately, is a crucial component of a successful social movement. Again, no one is talking about violence. If there are people threatening violence, then the strike organizers needs to disavow them and make it clear that they are probably planted by the corporation in question in order to discredit the endeavor.

And finally, even for a company that just raised a few billions in investments, Uber doesn't have an unlimited amount of money to spend on incentives to get drivers to sign up. A consistent effort to deny them a significant amount of the profit they are currently making will surely frustrate them and if the effort survives over time, it will also discourage investors.

AND REALLY FINALLY: You seem like you have a number of good ideas. This is how leaders emerge. Your list of fears and hesitations, as discouraging as they sound, can be useful as a balance against the "recklessness" (which I choose to see as action-orientedness) that you see in the actions of the strike organizers. This is the best thing about getting balls rolling: people and ideas and knowledge emerge. The process is the best.


----------



## Ms J (Apr 3, 2015)

Scratching my head in confusion: I pick up a pax today in the Inland Empire and he says, "So my driver on the way here told me that Uber drivers are going to go on strike on October 16th. Is that true?" My response, "What? That is the first I have heard of that." So, funny, I'm thinking to myself that this is very odd considering we are not a union so how can drivers strike first off? Then I thought, "Well that is dumb, the riders will just book Lyft. Wait...I'm a Lyft driver too...oh, and if all the drivers go on strike...surge pricing and I will be busy because I'm not going on strike.?


----------



## ocbob2 (Aug 18, 2015)

Ms J said:


> Scratching my head in confusion: I pick up a pax today in the Inland Empire and he says, "So my driver on the way here told me that Uber drivers are going to go on strike on October 16th. Is that true?" My response, "What? That is the first I have heard of that." So, funny, I'm thinking to myself that this is very odd considering we are not a union so how can drivers strike first off? Then I thought, "Well that is dumb, the riders will just book Lyft. Wait...I'm a Lyft driver too...oh, and if all the drivers go on strike...surge pricing and I will be busy because I'm not going on strike.?


Then in 2 weeks, you will remember how crappy rates are and wish you stood with your fellow drivers to get change. If you are going to drive, drive Lyft only.


----------



## ATL2SD (Aug 16, 2015)

Ms J said:


> Scratching my head in confusion: I pick up a pax today in the Inland Empire and he says, "So my driver on the way here told me that Uber drivers are going to go on strike on October 16th. Is that true?" My response, "What? That is the first I have heard of that." So, funny, I'm thinking to myself that this is very odd considering we are not a union so how can drivers strike first off? Then I thought, "Well that is dumb, the riders will just book Lyft. Wait...I'm a Lyft driver too...oh, and if all the drivers go on strike...surge pricing and I will be busy because I'm not going on strike.?


Yup! People will be lined up for that 10x surge you dream of. You're going to make life changing money while we strike. Hey, be sure to onboard some of your besties so you get the referral fee. Never mind you'll be adding to the competition in your area because you'll be getting tons of referrals during this time when Uber will need it's drivers the most. Wow even more life changing money.


----------



## Ms J (Apr 3, 2015)

ocbob2 said:


> Then in 2 weeks, you will remember how crappy rates are and wish you stood with your fellow drivers to get change. If you are going to drive, drive Lyft only.


I know what I signed up for. I agreed to the terms. Didn't you? Now you are demanding something with a sense of entitlement to it. I have never been approached by other Uber drivers. I wouldn't do meet and greets either. Why? I'm independent. That is the beauty of it. I get in the car, turn on the app, meet cool people, and get paid. I think that drivers should play smarter, not harder, and with that comes research and planning. It seems that all the stuff I read on here is nothing but rebellion wanting to overthrow something to control it. And if that happens, I see it all going to Sh** and not getting better but getting worse, like a taxi service.


----------



## Ms J (Apr 3, 2015)

ATL2SD said:


> Yup! People will be lined up for that 10x surge you dream of. You're going to make life changing money while we strike.


Love the exaggeration...10x, there is no such thing...


----------



## KeJorn (Oct 3, 2014)

ATL2SD said:


> Yup! People will be lined up for that 10x surge you dream of. You're going to make life changing money while we strike.


Be prepared for UberClownCar that night... all night long


----------



## KeJorn (Oct 3, 2014)

Ms J said:


> Love the exaggeration...10x, there is no such thing...


13X in California during a Beyonce' concert...

here's another with proof:
https://uberpeople.net/threads/huge-surge-price-13-75.1526/


----------



## Ms J (Apr 3, 2015)

KeJorn said:


> Be prepared for UberClownCar that night... all night long


What does that even mean, "UberClownCar?"


----------



## Ms J (Apr 3, 2015)

KeJorn said:


> 13X in California during a Beyonce' concert...


Really, did anyone actually get a ride? Props to someone that did. Although I have been in surge many times and not a single request.


----------



## ATL2SD (Aug 16, 2015)

Ms J said:


> .....10x, there is no such thing...


----------



## ocbob2 (Aug 18, 2015)

Ms J said:


> I know what I signed up for. I agreed to the terms. Didn't you? Now you are demanding something with a sense of entitlement to it. I have never been approached by other Uber drivers. I wouldn't do meet and greets either. Why? I'm independent. That is the beauty of it. I get in the car, turn on the app, meet cool people, and get paid. I think that drivers should play smarter, not harder, and with that comes research and planning. It seems that all the stuff I read on here is nothing but rebellion wanting to overthrow something to control it. And if that happens, I see it all going to Sh** and not getting better but getting worse, like a taxi service.


OMG! When I signed up and many out there, there were better rates, telling me it was rideshare, telling me I can cancel rides if I wish, etc. It is far from many that signed up and I have been an I.C. or business man my entire adult life and never treated like Uber treats their drivers. I did rebel and cut working for uber by 75%. I want to be an IC and be treated with respect. Uber can be a great company and have happy drivers with happy riders but they refuse to see the goodwill of their drivers. I am not entitled to anything just like they are not entitled to walk all over us. The smartest thing I did was be smarter and drive less. You are in a shitty area of the IC. Not much happening out there even at better than OC/LA rates.

You probably think the rate and time is great!


----------



## KeJorn (Oct 3, 2014)

Ms J said:


> What does that even mean, "UberClownCar?"


Have you never been to the circus?
The car, that all the clowns get out of... like 10 clowns in a tiny car... That's your car... during surge and no other drivers available.
Pax will try to fit in more than 4 people... despite the laws.. they don't care.


----------



## Ms J (Apr 3, 2015)

ocbob2 said:


> OMG! When I signed up and many out there, there were better rates, telling me it was rideshare, telling me I can cancel rides if I wish, etc. It is far from many that signed up and I have been an I.C. or business man my entire adult life and never treated like Uber treats their drivers. I did rebel and cut working for uber by 75%. I want to be an IC and be treated with respect. Uber can be a great company and have happy drivers with happy riders but they refuse to see the goodwill of their drivers. I am not entitled to anything just like they are not entitled to walk all over us. The smartest thing I did was be smarter and drive less. You are in a shitty area of the IC. Not much happening out there even at better than OC/LA rates.
> 
> You probably think the rate and time is great!


I get out of it what I put into it. Question: How are you not being treated with respect? I'm curious because I don't deal with anyone face to face, or by voice, that I could claim in disrespectful to me from Uber and if I do send support an email, it's a canned response, reply to that, you get a legitimate answer. So whether you were a business man then, why are you doing independent contractor for Uber? Especially if it is no longer as lucrative as you imply?


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

ocbob2 said:


> Much different, we are not unionized and not organized. Since we are labeled I.C., they might agree to a price but doesn't mean they will stick with the new price and at a price too high, they will be looking hard to replace those drivers and get newbies again that don't know the value of their car or a paycheck is worth. They aren't going back to $2.25 or even $1.85 in most areas. We would have to bring Lyft down too so it is a level playing field.


^^^
Doesn't matter if you're unionized or not.... a walkout is a walkout. 
Lyft doesn't matter here in Vegas either, they're limited to 2,500 cars so they can still undercut Uber but Uber will have better service in terms of wait times, and that matters a lot with those jerkoff passengers.


----------



## Ms J (Apr 3, 2015)

KeJorn said:


> Have you never been to the circus?
> The car, that all the clowns get out of... like 10 clowns in a tiny car... That's your car... during surge and no other drivers available.
> Pax will try to fit in more than 4 people... despite the laws.. they don't care.


LOL, ok, now I see what you are saying. Um, had a group in Palm Springs attempt to put 5 people in my little hoopty...and I mean it is little. It was, HELL TO THE NO and call another Uber for your friends or pay the UberXL rate and ride together, "what's it going to be? Oh, 3 of you with me, 2 of you with them, good choice, get it, let's go."


----------



## ocbob2 (Aug 18, 2015)

Ms J said:


> I get out of it what I put into it. Question: How are you not being treated with respect? I'm curious because I don't deal with anyone face to face, or by voice, that I could claim in disrespectful to me from Uber and if I do send support an email, it's a canned response, reply to that, you get a legitimate answer. So whether you were a business man then, why are you doing independent contractor for Uber? Especially if it is no longer as lucrative as you imply?


Just the fact we can't speak or talk to someone except in rare occasions is terms of disrespect. Let me know when you have to email CSR in whatever ****ing country they now reside because someone lowered a fare by 20% without telling you. You find out that the PAX complained about "insufficient route" even though they forgot to mention they wanted to go into a drivethru, drop off Brittney at her boyfriends then gave you bad directions twice on what road to take to her house. There is one and two examples. Would you like to make a thread so everyone can list another 20 or so within the night to tell you how Uber can and will disrespect you? Good grief lady. I wonder if you even keep tract of miles and expenses for your car.


----------



## jrboy (Sep 14, 2015)

Ms J said:


> Scratching my head in confusion: I pick up a pax today in the Inland Empire and he says, "So my driver on the way here told me that Uber drivers are going to go on strike on October 16th. Is that true?" My response, "What? That is the first I have heard of that." So, funny, I'm thinking to myself that this is very odd considering we are not a union so how can drivers strike first off? Then I thought, "Well that is dumb, the riders will just book Lyft. Wait...I'm a Lyft driver too...oh, and if all the drivers go on strike...surge pricing and I will be busy because I'm not going on strike.?


ok. after the strike get back at us and tell us how you feel about the cancellations.


----------



## ATL2SD (Aug 16, 2015)

Ms J said:


> Really, did anyone actually get a ride? Props to someone that did. Although I have been in surge many times and not a single request.


So you've never had a surge request?


----------



## KeJorn (Oct 3, 2014)

Ms J said:


> I know what I signed up for. I agreed to the terms. Didn't you? Now you are demanding something with a sense of entitlement to it. I have never been approached by other Uber drivers. I wouldn't do meet and greets either. Why? I'm independent. That is the beauty of it. I get in the car, turn on the app, meet cool people, and get paid. I think that drivers should play smarter, not harder, and with that comes research and planning. It seems that all the stuff I read on here is nothing but rebellion wanting to overthrow something to control it. And if that happens, I see it all going to Sh** and not getting better but getting worse, like a taxi service.


_"Demanding something with a sense of entitlement..."_
Hmm... you know, Uber ads still state amounts that are not even close to practical... early on, they even claimed $90K/year...
Even as they proceeded to drop rates.
We're lucky to clear about $20-30K/year driving full time.

It's not about rebellion. It's about Uber treating their drivers (partners) with respect.
It costs Uber NOTHING to keep rates at a reasonable level, where drivers could actually make a decent profit allowing them to not only pay their bills and maintain the vehicle, but prepare for the future, whether to replace the vehicle as it ages or buy additional vehicles to create a fleet. That allows drivers to build a future and create sustainability.

Instead, Uber drops rates, places unusual pressure on drivers to perform in ways they have little to no control over, and threatens drivers with deactivation for doing things, as an Independent Contractor, they should be allowed to do, ESP since Uber continues to drop rates and drivers in an effort to stay afloat, choose to find ways to operate efficiently as possible.

Yes, one answer is to leave, and you can be certain, if things do not change, more drivers WILL leave. Many already have. Everyone has their breaking point.
However, to suggest drivers do not have a say... especially since they are an integral part of this business, is also nonsense.
Drivers have every right to voice their concerns and demand certain changes that impact them.
Granted, Uber may or may not agree. But whatever their choice, you can be certain there will be a reaction or consequence.


----------



## Ms J (Apr 3, 2015)

ATL2SD said:


> So you've never had a surge request?


That is not what I said. I have had surge pay but never 10x.


----------



## ATL2SD (Aug 16, 2015)

Ms J said:


> That is not what I said. I have had surge pay but never 10x.


Sorry about that my reading comprehension skills are rather lacking. You seem to have this Uber thing figured out a lot more than some of us, so Uber on lady.


----------



## Ms J (Apr 3, 2015)

KeJorn said:


> _"Demanding something with a sense of entitlement..."_
> Hmm... you know, Uber ads still state amounts that are not even close to practical... early on, they even claimed $90K/year...
> Even as they proceeded to drop rates.
> We're lucky to clear about $20-30K/year driving full time.
> ...


Ok, so, having a voice, great, but striking, I don't agree. Don't think it works. I love forums because they allow me the freedom of speech and the ability to agree to disagree. However, DEMANDING, is the wrong way, maybe the wrong word, but it says ULTIMATUM. All they have to do is deactivate you. Could they prove it, maybe not except for the brilliant (sarcasm) ones who are using the app live burn phone line to call pax and state they are striking and recommend Lyft. I'm just saying. But I love the debate.


----------



## Ms J (Apr 3, 2015)

ATL2SD said:


> Sorry about that my reading comprehension skills are rather lacking. You seem to have this Uber thing figured out a lot more than some of us, so Uber on lady.


nah, just a driver....in between jobs...that is all. Uber On!


----------



## ocbob2 (Aug 18, 2015)

Ms J said:


> Ok, so, having a voice, great, but striking, I don't agree. Don't think it works. I love forums because they allow me the freedom of speech and the ability to agree to disagree. However, DEMANDING, is the wrong way, maybe the wrong word, but it says ULTIMATUM. All they have to do is deactivate you. Could they prove it, maybe not except for the brilliant (sarcasm) ones who are using the app live burn phone line to call pax and state they are striking and recommend Lyft. I'm just saying. But I love the debate.


To me, it isn't that you won't strike but the fact you have no issue with Uber and care enough to make those changes or at least try to do so. There is nothing that Uber shows they care about you. I want a good working relationship with them and it is not just the miles/minutes they provide.


----------



## Ms J (Apr 3, 2015)

ocbob2 said:


> Just the fact we can't speak or talk to someone except in rare occasions is terms of disrespect. Let me know when you have to email CSR in whatever ****ing country they now reside because someone lowered a fare by 20% without telling you. You find out that the PAX complained about "insufficient route" even though they forgot to mention they wanted to go into a drivethru, drop off Brittney at her boyfriends then gave you bad directions twice on what road to take to her house. There is one and two examples. Would you like to make a thread so everyone can list another 20 or so within the night to tell you how Uber can and will disrespect you? Good grief lady. I wonder if you even keep tract of miles and expenses for your car.


Are you getting crazy mad? Seriously! And to resolve your wondering, YES, I do. I just asked you to explain how you felt disrespected. I wasn't saying you were NOT disrespected. Simply asked so you could elaborate. Unlike you, I have not had that situation. Please relax, and be respectful to me by not suggesting or implying I'm ignorant. Remember, you get out of it what you give.


----------



## Ms J (Apr 3, 2015)

ocbob2 said:


> To me, it isn't that you won't strike but the fact you have no issue with Uber and care enough to make those changes or at least try to do so. There is nothing that Uber shows they care about you. I want a good working relationship with them and it is not just the miles/minutes they provide.


It is more about picking my battles. I didn't say I would do NOTHING. I said I won't strike or not drive. I think there might be a better way because I personally don't believe a strike will work.


----------



## ATL2SD (Aug 16, 2015)

Ms J said:


> I think there might be a better way because I personally don't believe a strike will work.


People told me I wouldn't make any money driving for Uber.


----------



## Ms J (Apr 3, 2015)

ATL2SD said:


> People told me I wouldn't make any money driving for Uber.


and how do you feel about that?


----------



## ATL2SD (Aug 16, 2015)

Ms J said:


> and how do you feel about that?


I thought it wouldn't hurt to try anyway


----------



## jrboy (Sep 14, 2015)

Ms J said:


> It is more about picking my battles. I didn't say I would do NOTHING. I said I won't strike or not drive. I think there might be a better way because I personally don't believe a strike will work.


you're not welcome to strike with us


----------



## Ms J (Apr 3, 2015)

jrboy said:


> you're not welcome to strike with us


Thank you for permission to march to the beat of my own drum...although I didn't think it was necessary, but thank you anyway.


----------



## uberissohonest (Aug 7, 2015)

very strange, the whole thing i find it fascinating that the dude in the strike video is willing to settle for $1.60/mile. most cities cab rates are at $2.80/mile or more. why are we demanding $1.60/mile when 2.25/ mile would still clown the **** out of nationwide cab rates? i think the ****er that posted that video could be an uber employee. maybe uber is planning to average out the pay scale nationwide now that theyve found the breaking point and assume that drivers will be overcome with joy. YOU ARE BARELY PROFITABLE AT 1.60/MILE.


----------



## uberissohonest (Aug 7, 2015)

uberissohonest said:


> very strange, the whole thing i find it fascinating that the dude in the strike video is willing to settle for $1.60/mile. most cities cab rates are at $2.80/mile or more. why are we demanding $1.60/mile when 2.25/ mile would still clown the **** out of nationwide cab rates? i think the ****er that posted that video could be an uber employee. maybe uber is planning to average out the pay scale nationwide now that theyve found the breaking point and assume that drivers will be overcome with joy. YOU ARE BARELY PROFITABLE AT 1.60/MILE.


AGAIN, DONT FORGET THAT CONVEINIENCE AND PROMPTITUDE OF SERVICE IS WHAT GOT UBER OFF THE GROUND, NOT PRICE.


----------



## jrboy (Sep 14, 2015)

uberissohonest said:


> very strange, the whole thing i find it fascinating that the dude in the strike video is willing to settle for $1.60/mile. most cities cab rates are at $2.80/mile or more. why are we demanding $1.60/mile when 2.25/ mile would still clown the **** out of nationwide cab rates? i think the ****er that posted that video could be an uber employee. maybe uber is planning to average out the pay scale nationwide now that theyve found the breaking point and assume that drivers will be overcome with joy. YOU ARE BARELY PROFITABLE AT 1.60/MILE.


it's not just the rate per mile but raising the cancellation fee and the minimum. we also want uber to stop telling pax not to tip us.


----------



## ocbob2 (Aug 18, 2015)

Ms J said:


> Are you getting crazy mad? Seriously! And to resolve your wondering, YES, I do. I just asked you to explain how you felt disrespected. I wasn't saying you were NOT disrespected. Simply asked so you could elaborate. Unlike you, I have not had that situation. Please relax, and be respectful to me by not suggesting or implying I'm ignorant. Remember, you get out of it what you give.


You came off like I shouldn't have any issues. If you have been doing this for at least 3 weeks, you would have already found a reason to know they disrespect you. How you started off with this forum, I don't think anyone else thought you were asking a serious question as if Uber has not disrespected their drivers. They have at every turn.


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

uberissohonest said:


> very strange, the whole thing i find it fascinating that the dude in the strike video is willing to settle for $1.60/mile. most cities cab rates are at $2.80/mile or more. why are we demanding $1.60/mile when 2.25/ mile would still clown the **** out of nationwide cab rates? i think the ****er that posted that video could be an uber employee. maybe uber is planning to average out the pay scale nationwide now that theyve found the breaking point and assume that drivers will be overcome with joy. YOU ARE BARELY PROFITABLE AT 1.60/MILE.


^^^
That's why I said that Uber drivers don't know how to negotiate when they just ask for pennies.
That only solidifies Uber execs' opinion that the drivers are just dolts, idiots and strictly from hunger when they go scraping for scraps from the table.


----------



## uberissohonest (Aug 7, 2015)

i know it's not just mileage, but the mileage IS the most important aspect this stage in the game. uber can add a tip feature all they want, pax are used to not tipping. but a decent mileage rate would give you a REAL AND TANGIBLE PROFIT AFTER EXPENSES.


----------



## jrboy (Sep 14, 2015)

Uber-Doober said:


> ^^^
> That's why I said that Uber drivers don't know how to negotiate when they just ask for pennies.
> That only solidifies Uber execs' opinion that the drivers are just dolts, idiots and strictly from hunger when they go scraping for scraps from the table.


we don't need to get greedy. i really don't really care for the cancellation fee being raised. i'm good with the $160 per mile. and tips. we just want uber to pay us with reasonable and fair rates; and to treat us as true ic's, unless they want to employ us.


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

jrboy said:


> we don't need to get greedy. i really don't really care for the cancellation fee being raised. i'm good with the $160 per mile. and tips. we just want uber to pay us with reasonable and fair rates; and to treat us as true ic's, unless they want to employ us.


^^^
LOL.... with all due respect.... yours is the kind of thinking that I was referring to. 
What's cab fare in your city? 
It's been a long time since I took a cab in L.A. and even then it was over 2 bux... that's like maybe like 15 years ago, and you wanna scrape by with a buck sixty? 
At a buck sixty you're not making any money and you'll find that out when that thousand dollar brake job comes up, or you find that you have a worn cam lobe and they want three grand to fix it, or your trans won't go into reverse some cold morning. 
And then you'll remember when you turned down a lousy .40¢ a mile. Haha.


----------



## uberissohonest (Aug 7, 2015)

jrboy said:


> we don't need to get greedy. i really don't really care for the cancellation fee being raised. i'm good with the $160 per mile. and tips. we just want uber to pay us with reasonable and fair rates; and to treat us as true ic's, unless they want to employ us.


the guy in the video proposing $1.60/mile, i perceive as being an uber plant. 1.60 is barely making a profit after expenses. uber found the breaking point and is orchestrating this fake-ass strike. they figure you will all be thrilled with $1.60/mile. i pray to to the lord of all ****s yoylu people dont fall for it. i almost did. you still make out worse than cab drivers. yes, cabbies pay leases on the use of company vehicles, but that fee includes maintenence, dispatch, etc. YOU are paying for maintenence on your own vehicle, and possibly payng more for water and candy and all other extra shit because you have the extra stress of a bullshiylt rating system.


----------



## uberissohonest (Aug 7, 2015)

this is a common tactic of intelligence agencies....it undermined the anti-vietnam war effort by creating the "hippie movement"....oh what a coincidence, also created in san francisco


----------



## jrboy (Sep 14, 2015)

Uber-Doober said:


> ^^^
> LOL.... with all due respect.... yours is the kind of thinking that I was referring to.
> What's cab fare in your city?
> It's been a long time since I took a cab in L.A. and even then it was over 2 bux... that's like maybe like 15 years ago, and you wanna scrape by with a buck sixty?
> ...


we get $1.00 a mile in la. thats how bad this is. and the importance of the strike. so yes if we can get $1. 60 per mile and the pax are allowed to tip it will be a victory.


----------



## uberissohonest (Aug 7, 2015)

THIS UBER STRIKE HAS ALL THE HALLMARKS OF AN UBER-INSTITUTED MOVEMENT, to appease the slave and make uber look like the good guy. don't be duped. a dollar sixty is a ****ing joke.


----------



## Ms J (Apr 3, 2015)

ocbob2 said:


> You came off like I shouldn't have any issues. If you have been doing this for at least 3 weeks, you would have already found a reason to know they disrespect you. How you started off with this forum, I don't think anyone else thought you were asking a serious question as if Uber has not disrespected their drivers. They have at every turn.


It was a serious question and try 8 months. Anyways, here's the information I need that actually explains why you are striking. 
*DFW Uber drivers strike ends; nationwide strike beginning Oct 16 called*

A strike by Uber drivers in the Dallas Fort Worth area ended after the company made a concession to the drivers. But a national network of Uber drivers has issued a call for another strike that is scheduled to begin on Friday, October 16 and end Sunday evening on the 18th.

The Dallas Fort Worth (DFW) strike began on September 18 when Uber corporate headquarters sent a message informing drivers that beginning September 18, all Uber Black and Uber SUV (a subcategory of Uber Black) vehicles must receive all eligible trip requests.

Uber Black is the most expensive service offered by Uber. Its basic rate in DFW is $14 plus $4 a mile with a $25 minimum for each ride.

Uber Black drivers own and maintain expensive luxury vehicles that can cost anywhere from $50,000 to $60,000.

The company directive essentially told them that they would be required to start taking all trip requests including Uber's cheapest service, Uber X, The Uber X base rate is $1 plus $0.85 a mile with a minimum of $3.50 for each ride.

The company tried to frame its new policy as an opportunity for Uber Black drivers to earn more money, but drivers calculated that they would lose income if they were forced to drive their expensive vehicles for rock bottom fares.

If there was any question whether accepting the low-fare trips would be voluntary, the corporate message made it clear, "As always, you are expected to accept as many trip requests as possible, regardless of the type of request. Partners who maintain a low Acceptance Rate may be deactivated from the Uber platform."

In other words, if Uber Black drivers turn down too many low fares, they will be fired.

After receiving the message, Uber Black drivers at the DFW airport turned off the app that tells them when a trip is available, formed a convoy, and drove to downtown Dallas where Uber's local office is located.

They were joined by some other drivers, including Uber Select, a luxury service just below Uber Black, and Uber X drivers.

The new trip acceptance policy wasn't the drivers only grievance, and they presented management with a list of eight demands:

1. Increase Uber X fare to $1.50/mile
2. Increase Uber XL fare to $2.00/mile
3. Increase Uber Select fare to $2.50/mile
4. Return to the status quo
5. Pay and refund all charges taken from riders to the drivers
6. Allow tipping
7. Stop forcing drivers to accept all platform requests; instead, treat Uber partners with respect and as humans and stop taking us for granted
8. Activate all of Uber partners that were deactivated since the start of the strike

At first, Uber refused to make any concessions, and the strikers maintained their strike throughout the weekend.

On Monday morning, September 21, Uber management met with representatives of the drivers and agreed to allow Uber Black drivers to opt out of accepting lower fares.

That concession was enough to get some drivers to turn their app back on and commence picking up fares again.

However, on Tuesday morning, some drivers remained on strike. They were miffed that Uber had ignored their other demands.

By Wednesday, the strike appeared to be over. There was no mention of it on the Facebook page of the Dallas Uber Partners Union.

But the union's Facebook page included a video from Uber Freedom, a network of Uber drivers, calling for a nationwide strike of Uber drivers that will begin October 16.

The demands of the strike include:


Raise the Uber X fare rates to at least $1.60 a mile across the board
Put a tip option on the app
Allow drivers to see the end destination before accepting the trip
Treat us as true Independent Contractors and stop deactivating drivers for low acceptance rating or high cancellations. As true IC's, we have the right to pick and choose rides
Do not adjust fares without first getting the driver's side
"The time has come for all drivers to stand up to Uber and demand real change at Uber," said Abe Hussein, the administrator of Uber Freedom Facebook page. . . "The date (of the strike) is Friday, October 16 at 5 P.M. ending on Sunday at 10 P.M. (Uber) drivers across the nation, do not go online for those three days."


----------



## uberissohonest (Aug 7, 2015)

bump, as there was an obvious attempt to get this post ignored.


----------



## jrboy (Sep 14, 2015)

UBER DOES NOT GAF ABOUT YOU, UNDERSTAND THAT. if you want more than $1.60 fight for it. stop complaining.


----------



## uberissohonest (Aug 7, 2015)

SERIOUSLY CONSIDER THIS. $1.60/MILE COULD HAVE BEEN UBER'S GOAL ALL ALONG. IT IS NOT PROFITABLE IN ANY MARKET LONG TERM. TBIS STRIKE IS OF UBER'S MACHINATIONS.


----------



## ocbob2 (Aug 18, 2015)

uberissohonest said:


> SERIOUSLY CONSIDER THIS. $1.60/MILE COULD HAVE BEEN UBER'S GOAL ALL ALONG. IT IS NOT PROFITABLE IN ANY MARKET LONG TERM. TBIS STRIKE IS OF UBER'S MACHINATIONS.


EZ up with the conspiracy theory. IF Uber paid all $1.60 a mile, 85% would not fight for a higher price (IMO). Hell, we will have 75% still drive at $1.10 a mile. UBusER is not behind this strike and I am not even sure how strong it will be.


----------



## jrboy (Sep 14, 2015)

"


Ms J said:


> It was a serious question and try 8 months. Anyways, here's the information I need that actually explains why you are striking.
> *DFW Uber drivers strike ends; nationwide strike beginning Oct 16 called*
> 
> A strike by Uber drivers in the Dallas Fort Worth area ended after the company made a concession to the drivers. But a national network of Uber drivers has issued a call for another strike that is scheduled to begin on Friday, October 16 and end Sunday evening on the 18th.
> ...


 "LIKE"


----------



## ATL2SD (Aug 16, 2015)

uberissohonest said:


> SERIOUSLY CONSIDER THIS. $1.60/MILE COULD HAVE BEEN UBER'S GOAL ALL ALONG. IT IS NOT PROFITABLE IN ANY MARKET LONG TERM. TBIS STRIKE IS OF UBER'S MACHINATIONS.


Hey bro....take that tinfoil hat off your head for me, please.


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

jrboy said:


> we get $1.00 a mile in la. thats how bad this is. and the importance of the strike. so yes if we can get $1. 60 per mile and the pax are allowed to tip it will be a victory.


^^^
Well, you're still asking for peanuts. 
Make a deal with you.... go into your fave supermarket where they sell the bulk nuts, like peanuts, walnuts, etc. and scoop .40¢ worth of peanuts up on the scale and I bet you that the weight won't even register. 
So, that's what you're working for.... something that a multi-billion dollar company won't even miss because they make their money off of the percentage and the SRF. 
Just watch out when the increase in mileage is instantaneously offset and wiped out by a future increase in the percentage just to teach the drivers a lesson. 
You can't win without some hard-nosed negotiation.


----------



## jrboy (Sep 14, 2015)

Uber-Doober said:


> ^^^
> Well, you're still asking for peanuts.
> Make a deal with you.... go into your fave supermarket where they sell the bulk nuts, like peanuts, walnuts, etc. and scoop .40¢ worth of peanuts up on the scale and I bet you that the weight won't even register.
> So, that's what you're working for.... something that a multi-billion dollar company won't even miss because they make their money off of the percentage and the SRF.
> ...


i know. we are working for peanuts.the worst thing about it is that we have no voice. it's time to take action. Oct 16th at 5 pm. uber off!


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

The demands seem to be only UberX demands. Does this strike apply only to UberX? Does it apply to any other levels of Uber? Uber Black? UberXL? Uber Taxi? Uber SUV? Uber Select?



SumGuy said:


> Why not October 30-31. Halloween!


When Fenty put the meters into the cabs in Washington, they staged a strike on Samhein. He got onto the radio and television and told the suburban cab drivers to come in and work in the city: *A VIOLATION OF EVERY CAB AND LIMOUSINE LAW ON THE BOOKS AT THE TIME.* The strike failed miserably. If Uber can find some scabs or onbaords enough new drivers at the time, I would hope that it would not be enough to lessen the impact. The question is: can Uber onboard enough scabs?



KGB7 said:


> That's because people caved in too soon instead of holding their ground longer.


See, you get it. It was easy enough for Uber to see the straw that broke the back of the proverbial camel. They back off, the strike deflates, business goes back to SNAFU.



Rando57 said:


> The public doesn't care about you. There's plenty of other transportation services available.


This is indeed a sad reality of the ground transportation for hire business. The consumers who care anything about the providers on whose backs the service succeeds are a small minority.



jrboy said:


> we don't need majority. there are different markets. some drivers make good money and they are happy. we understand that. but there are those that are tired of making less than minimum wage and tired of the threats of deactivation. these are the markets we can affect.


So you are stating that this strike does apply mostly to UberX. It would apply only to other levels of Uber if the drivers on those levels in certain markets are unhappy.



ginseng41 said:


> Requesting and canceling to punish drivers who aren't striking is evil.


Read a little history of the Labour Movement. Those tactics were used in this country up until the 1940s and are still the rule in other countries. They were and in many cases still are amoung the reasons that labour actions succeed or fail.



KGB7 said:


> Costco has a full size lamb for sale. Few people can split the cost among each other and it will feed a small army.
> Keep a positive attitude


I am trying to keep a positive attitude, but the smell of cooking lamb makes me nauseous. How did I survive Greece, Turkey, Israel, Lebanon and Egypt? Go for the chicken, I guess.
*WAIT!* Here is something positive. I could stand downwind of the grills. Request a ride to the grills, ..............you know the rest...............



ginseng41 said:


> And even worse sabotage


It was what made the Labour Movement successful in this country and what keeps it strong in others.



ginseng41 said:


> I see far more use in taking the suggestion to going to city councils. If enough people do thus, action will have to be taken.


In places where TNCs have made "arrangements", nothing will happen, no matter how many go to the Gubbamint. In places where there are no "arrangements", the Gubbamint will tell you that it is a private matter in a private corporation and that they are estopped from intervening, unless laws, rules or regulations are being broken or that there is something that compromises the public safety or order.


----------



## UberNorthStar (Jul 7, 2015)

I see some are calling for just one proposal. What if Uber were to be given 7 options and 3 of them were met?


----------



## ocbob2 (Aug 18, 2015)

UberNorthStar said:


> View attachment 14197
> 
> 
> I see some are calling for just one proposal. What if Uber were to be given 7 options and 3 of them were met?


Depends on which 3. I am sure tip and $1.60 would be two if voted by drivers.
I don't see Uber trying to hire drivers that weekend as best they would give massive bonuses to current drivers as a ploy. No need to flood the market for 1 good weekend. They would lose those potential drivers in the future when they will need them To replace veteran drivers that went on to do something much better. ..like Cleaning toilets.


----------



## Wils (Sep 28, 2015)

It's happening everywhere !!! Great publicity for Uber  damn link won't post - anyway look here on twitter, its there @StorageShare


----------



## tripAces (Jun 18, 2015)

Something tells me this is wrong to do this strike this way. I see the points outlined but has anyone really checked out the background of the person who started this? 
I for one never jump in blindly. 

I did research Uber before wanting to be hired. I understood what I was getting into. But with no job it was a no brainer. Plus I need the flexibility for now. 

People need to remember:
Uber has been advertised to customers as a cheaper alternative to taxi cabs. Also a alternative to driving drunk. Being a $1 cheaper then a cab seems just fine.
Uber knows they would get full timers and a bunch of part timers. But really I don't think most understand how to run as a IC. So many come across as jobbers in this thread. 
Also I don't have a huge issue with the rate system but it does need to be better. But it seems those rated low seem to deserve it by the threads they post in talking how they drive and treat people. 

Anyway I know the clowns in this forum will try to rip what I have said. And try to write a long thing that means nothing but convincing themselves they are doing whats right. But something about this Strike seems weird and just not well thought out. 

As of right now I am almost willing to start a thread saying " You don't Talk for Me".


----------



## jrboy (Sep 14, 2015)

on Oct 16th at 5 pm uber will no longer speak for us. we will make our voices clearly heard.


----------



## Feisal Mo (Dec 19, 2014)

As of right now I am almost willing to start a thread saying " You don't Talk for Me".[/QUOTE]

Don't like slavery? Don't be one.


----------



## GooberX (May 13, 2015)

UberXTampa said:


> I don't.
> Destination discrimination is a big no and you cannot pronounce it just like you don't use the f word, the n word and scream fire in a crowded place.
> You cannot repair a low fare by destination discrimination and cherry picking.
> Fares have to adjust to fair market values and that's another discussion.
> ...


Quit your freaking bellyaching.

When the rate is profitable, it won't matter.

When UberX started it was $3 base, $2.45 per mile, and $5 minimum with no SRF.

I'd pick up anyone, anywhere, and didn't give a rat's ass where they were going.

It's Uber's fault.


----------



## tb1984 (Jul 24, 2015)

I think a lot of you guys have never heard of Lyft.

So, now we could get Uber rate up to $1.6/mile, but Lyft rate is still around $1/mile. As a passenger, which one would you choose?

An article about Uber and Lyft competition:

http://fusion.net/story/104768/leaked-lyft-document-confirms-competing-with-uber-is-hell/

_TechCrunch obtained "a forecast shared with potential investors" in Lyft. The document claims that Lyft expects to make $1.2 billion in gross revenue this year, which amounts to about $300 million left in the company's hands after it pays its drivers their cut. Lyft also expects to book nearly 90 million rides in 2015, producing an expected net profit of around $170 million once it factors in expenses like insurance and taxes.

The most incredible number in the document, though, isn't Lyft's lofty projections for its revenue growth-it's the revelation of how much it's costing Lyft just to remain in the arena with Uber.

Lyft is planning to spend $150 million in 2015 to acquire new customers, according to TechCrunch's document, and another $50 million to acquire new drivers. Much of that spending will likely take the form of sign-up bonuses for new users, like the incredible (and contentious) $1,000 bonus offered to brand-new Lyft drivers in recent weeks. But it will also mean subsidizing Lyft rides while keeping drivers happy by stabilizing their pay-so that, for example, a Lyft Line ride that costs the rider $10 might result in a driver being paid as if it were a $20 ride. In all, Lyft expects its rider and driver acquisition costs in 2015 to swallow its entire gross profit, and create a $30 million loss. (A Lyft spokeswoman declined to comment to us about TechCrunch's report.)

Lyft has no real choice but to keep raising millions of dollars in venture capital, and keep spending those millions on customer acquisition-if it doesn't, Uber will simply keep flooding the market with subsidies and promotions, and Lyft will either be left to compete in second-tier cities or forced out of business altogether. It's one of the reasons that anyone hoping to compete with Uber in the U.S. has such an impossible-seeming task ahead of them, and it's perhaps one of the reasons that Lyft CEO Logan Green seemed a little testy about Uber at today's SXSW panel.

According to the document, Lyft optimistically forecasts that in 2016, customer acquisition costs will eat up only (only!) about 60 percent of its gross profits. The good news, for customers, *is that Lyft's expensive market-share grab is forcing Uber to keep its prices low for the time being. So the next time you hop in a cheap ride through either company, say a little prayer of thanks to Lyft's patient, deep-pocketed investors for continuing to fight the battle.*_


----------



## tripAces (Jun 18, 2015)

Feisal Mo said:


> As of right now I am almost willing to start a thread saying " You don't Talk for Me".


Don't like slavery? Don't be one.[/QUOTE]
I know, its ok you did exactly what I expected if you didn't read. You took one little nugget I threw out there and quoted it. You prove my point.


----------



## tb1984 (Jul 24, 2015)

For me, the Uberx system is still a free market in which prices are not regulated. If we want guaranteed rates, we need regulations from the government like in New York city. But then, there would also be regulations for drivers. Requirements for driving Uber in New York city($2.15/mile and $0.4/minute):

http://www.driveubernyc.com/tlc-overview/

So, as long as it's free market, there won't be guaranteed rates, and rate cuts will happen.


----------



## AintWorthIt (Sep 30, 2014)

Harry Campbell aka "the rideshare guy" apparently is not a fan of the strike, he deleted my poster comment on his Facebook page


----------



## tripAces (Jun 18, 2015)

tb1984 said:


> I think a lot of you guys have never heard of Lyft.
> 
> So, now we could get Uber rate up to $1.6/mile, but Lyft rate is still around $1/mile. As a passenger, which one would you choose?


They can't think for themselves. Areas with both would hurt on Uber side. Do to customers use Lyft. Other places without both will prosper. Most cities have both. So the best thing to do is the way Taxi Companies have done. Make it for both companies. But most just want more money and haven't thought through it all.


----------



## KeJorn (Oct 3, 2014)

GooberX said:


> Quit your freaking bellyaching.
> When the rate is profitable, it won't matter.
> When UberX started it was $3 base, $2.45 per mile, and $5 minimum with no SRF.
> I'd pick up anyone, anywhere, and didn't give a rat's ass where they were going.
> It's Uber's fault.


NYC makes close to those rates, thanks to the city requirements that forced Uber to comply.










If only other cities had the clout NYC does. It's a beacon city... the Big Apple. Uber MUST have a presence there.. much like LA.
Surprisingly, despite the amount of business travelers in Dallas, our city government doesn't take a similar stand.
Yet we have to cover a much larger area than NYC (all of the DFW metroplex) and spend a lot more on basic operational costs (gas, tolls, tires, oil changes, etc) as a result.

But they don't factor that into our rates.









While, more power to the drivers in NYC, I have begun to notice an air of indignation from some of them on other websites... as if they deserve to have mileage rates that are 250% higher than other cities... or minute rates that are 400% higher than the rest of us... yet their costs are only about 45% higher than ours... (housing is much higher about 150%) but that doesn't mean that Uber drivers LIVE in NYC... esp since Uber and Lyft are ONLY allowed in NYC and not the other parts of NY State... thus drivers living on the outskirts of NYC or in cheaper areas may commute to work there. The demand and pay is certainly there.

Good for them and their city, however some continue to brag and post online their earnings ranging around $1,500 - $2,500/week (from trips, not referrals) and make it seem like that is the norm.
Come on guys. Glad you are benefiting from your city's policies. But don't suggest that it is normal. Don't help Uber's case. The rest of us need something to change or another career path.


----------



## tb1984 (Jul 24, 2015)

tripAces said:


> They can't think for themselves. Areas with both would hurt on Uber side. Do to customers use Lyft. Other places without both will prosper. Most cities have both. So the best thing to do is the way Taxi Companies have done. Make it for both companies. But most just want more money and haven't thought through it all.


We drivers should remember, riders, _RIDERS_, *RIDERS* and again *RIDERS* are the ones that pay us, not Uber or Lyft. Typical riders want the cheapest fares to get from point A to point B. With this strike, we ask the public to pay us more for the same products.


----------



## ocbob2 (Aug 18, 2015)

tripAces said:


> Something tells me this is wrong to do this strike this way. I see the points outlined but has anyone really checked out the background of the person who started this?
> I for one never jump in blindly.
> 
> I did research Uber before wanting to be hired. I understood what I was getting into. But with no job it was a no brainer. Plus I need the flexibility for now.
> ...


I partly understand where you are coming from. Where I don't agree with you is that you seem to think Uber is doing ok for drivers which is far from the truth. Many of us got deactivated for 24 hours for doing exactly what we have been told is ok and that is cancel rides we don't feel is profitable. I am not sure where you are but taxi prices are much more than just a $1 a mile. If you are at $1, just wait when Uber lowers your fare rate. You also forgot time for waiting. Here in California, we are getting a little over minimum wage when we have to sit and wait. 
Why am I about 80% for not working that weekend? Uber needs to know we do matter. Any interruption means we might get better conditions. Uber won't do all of the proposals and I don't blame them. Uber can concede on many and compromise on some to give a good balance. It won't take much to make drivers happy and veterans driving again. If riders discover Lyft that weekend, some won't go back to Uber and Lyft didn't have to spend much money to make more money....if they are smart and do it right.


----------



## KeJorn (Oct 3, 2014)

tb1984 said:


> I think a lot of you guys have never heard of Lyft.
> So, now we could get Uber rate up to $1.6/mile, but Lyft rate is still around $1/mile. As a passenger, which one would you choose?


Never heard of Lyft? They intend to use Lyft during this stand, even HELP Lyft get more ridership.
Lyft won't leave their rates that low, ESP if drivers help Lyft get more riders in an effort to spurn Uber.
They have been forced to lower rates due to Uber's tactics to force them out.
Once Uber raises fares, Lyft will follow. They need the cash flow more than Uber does.

However, like anything, if Lyft proves to be Uber 2.0 and takes the same mentality, you can be sure drivers will take a stand against them.


----------



## ocbob2 (Aug 18, 2015)

tb1984 said:


> We drivers should remember, riders, _RIDERS_, *RIDERS* and again *RIDERS* are the ones that pay us, not Uber or Lyft. Typical riders want the cheapest fares to get from point A to point B. With this strike, we ask the public to pay us more for the same products.


Perfect. Uber will then raise the fares and the public will pay more and still save a ton of money and time with Uber or Lyft. Btw, I don't get any money directly from the public except a rare tip. I am not sure where you are going with your post but it seems to me we need higher fares.


----------



## tb1984 (Jul 24, 2015)

KeJorn said:


> NYC makes close to those rates, thanks to the city requirements that forced Uber to comply.
> 
> If only other cities had the clout NYC does. It's a beacon city... the Big Apple. Uber MUST have a presence there.. much like LA.
> Surprisingly, despite the amount of business travelers in Dallas, our city government doesn't take a similar stand.
> ...


But, you ignore the part about acquiring TLC license and vehicles with TLC plates. New York city Uber drivers need those requirements. And, it costs a lot of money to get them.


----------



## KeJorn (Oct 3, 2014)

tb1984 said:


> For me, the Uberx system is still a free market in which prices are not regulated. If we want guaranteed rates, we need regulations from the government like in New York city. But then, there would also be regulations for drivers. Requirements for driving Uber in New York city($2.15/mile and $0.4/minute):
> http://www.driveubernyc.com/tlc-overview/
> So, as long as it's free market, there won't be guaranteed rates, and rate cuts will happen.


Many cities are requiring more things from ridesharing drivers. Here in Dallas we have quite a few new city requirements we must comply with.
Yet NYC is the ONLY so far to set a minimum rate bar. Perhaps not only the public, but city management needs to be made aware of our plight.


----------



## KeJorn (Oct 3, 2014)

tb1984 said:


> But, you ignore the part about acquiring TLC license and vehicles with TLC plates. New York city Uber drivers need those requirements. And, it costs a lot of money to get them.


I haven't ignored anything. You are the one who continues to spew doom and gloom.


----------



## tb1984 (Jul 24, 2015)

ocbob2 said:


> Perfect. Uber will then raise the fares and the public will pay more and still save a ton of money and time with Uber or Lyft. Btw, I don't get any money directly from the public except a rare tip. I am not sure where you are going with your post but it seems to me we need higher fares.


Again, going back to my previous post about Uber rate is at $1.6/mile and Lyft rate is still around $1/mile. I'm sure a lot of drivers in Cal drive both Lyft and Uber at the same time, so with this strike we ask the public to pay more for the same products.

Cut rates are mainly the byproducts of Uber/Lyft competition(exceptions in a few areas), riders benefit most of it, drivers suffer the most. And, that is how free market is about. We need regulations to put a cap on this competition.


----------



## tb1984 (Jul 24, 2015)

KeJorn said:


> I haven't ignored anything. You are the one who continues to spew *doom and gloom*.


Quotes, please.


----------



## tripAces (Jun 18, 2015)

ocbob2 said:


> I partly understand where you are coming from. Where I don't agree with you is that you seem to think Uber is doing ok for drivers which is far from the truth. Many of us got deactivated for 24 hours for doing exactly what we have been told is ok and that is cancel rides we don't feel is profitable. I am not sure where you are but taxi prices are much more than just a $1 a mile. If you are at $1, just wait when Uber lowers your fare rate. You also forgot time for waiting. Here in California, we are getting a little over minimum wage when we have to sit and wait.
> Why am I about 80% for not working that weekend? Uber needs to know we do matter. Any interruption means we might get better conditions. Uber won't do all of the proposals and I don't blame them. Uber can concede on many and compromise on some to give a good balance. It won't take much to make drivers happy and veterans driving again. If riders discover Lyft that weekend, some won't go back to Uber and Lyft didn't have to spend much money to make more money....if they are smart and do it right.


Please read what I said. I mentioned our prices to be a $1 less then taxi cabs. In my area we get over a dollar. But yes our price has fallen to that. As someone mentioned getting the State involved is better to do since each State has a different economic structure. 
All I see in this forum is how people are trying to out price themselves with just Uber. And not protecting themself from Lyft. We don't have Lyft so I am good.

This is like hey lets all get together and help those at .85 a mile. But in other areas raising to say $1.60 may not be affordable to the customers we have. What works in one area may not work in others.

Also about canceling. I do agree Uber has mislead many about different things.

I see what you said about Lyft and lossing Uber customers. I just hope it all goes well. Like I said previous something to me feels off. But hey I do hope for the best for those making under $1 a mile. Just wish someone would ask to put a minimum cap on the rate Nation Wide so it can't be lowered.


----------



## KeJorn (Oct 3, 2014)

tripAces said:


> People need to remember:
> Uber has been advertised to customers as a cheaper alternative to taxi cabs. Also a alternative to driving drunk. Being a $1 cheaper then a cab seems just fine.


We remember quite well.
UberX has been cheaper than Taxis since it's inception several years ago.
Rates did NOT have to drop to remain _'cheaper than cabs'_.

No, that was an Uber tactic to push out Lyft and establish market dominance, for their future IPO.
$0.85/mile is NOT fine.


----------



## tripAces (Jun 18, 2015)

ocbob2 said:


> Perfect. Uber will then raise the fares and the public will pay more and still save a ton of money and time with Uber or Lyft. Btw, I don't get any money directly from the public except a rare tip. I am not sure where you are going with your post but it seems to me we need higher fares.


And from your post you are assuming everyone is a Millionaire. I don't get rare tips. I get tips on a normal basis. I am a IC I educate the public on what is real and what is myth. Try it sometime and smile it goes a long way. 

Also Coca-Cola needs competition. They have it but even the competition sells at almost same price as Coca-Cola.

I don't expect people to understand the basis of how higher rates will hurt Uber drivers in a Lyft market as well. The rate needs a minimum per State for all TNC companies to stifle the competition and stop the madness. 
Damn I don't why I try so hard to make people understand. We just have Uber and win win for me!!


----------



## MoneyUber4 (Dec 9, 2014)

I am already on strike. I will not take any calls unless is 2X surge.


----------



## Teksaz (Mar 16, 2015)

For all the people that are saying, if we were to get an increase in rates from Uber, all of the pax will go over to Lyft. WTF? Do you all not think Lyft would raise rates immediately? Why would Lyft continue to offer miserably low rates and leave money on the table when they could actually make more money by following Uber's dumb asses. 

The competition is still going to be there, while EVERYONE makes more money.


----------



## ocbob2 (Aug 18, 2015)

tb1984 said:


> Again, going back to my previous post about Uber rate is at $1.6/mile and Lyft rate is still around $1/mile. I'm sure a lot of drivers in Cal drive both Lyft and Uber at the same time, so with this strike we ask the public to pay more for the same products.
> 
> Cut rates are mainly the byproducts of Uber/Lyft competition(exceptions in a few areas), riders benefit most of it, drivers suffer the most. And, that is how free market is about. We need regulations to put a cap on this competition.


Until that happens, we have to do it our way.


----------



## ocbob2 (Aug 18, 2015)

Teksaz said:


> For all the people that are saying, if we were to get an increase in rates from Uber, all of the pax will go over to Lyft. WTF? Do you all not think Lyft would raise rates immediately? Why would Lyft continue to offer miserably low rates and leave money on the table when they could actually make more money by following Uber's dumb asses.
> 
> The competition is still going to be there, while EVERYONE makes more money.


Uber is the big 800 pound gorilla. Drivers will only do uber since lyft pay would suck. Lyft needs major backers so they can't be run out of town.


----------



## andaas (May 19, 2015)

Teksaz said:


> For all the people that are saying, if we were to get an increase in rates from Uber, all of the pax will go over to Lyft. WTF? Do you all not think Lyft would raise rates immediately? Why would Lyft continue to offer miserably low rates and leave money on the table when they could actually make more money by following Uber's dumb asses.
> 
> The competition is still going to be there, while EVERYONE makes more money.


Also keep in mind that if Uber raises rates and Lyft doesn't follow suit, that Lyft drivers (95% the same people as Uber drivers), could force their hand as well by staying offline in a future week/protest.


----------



## ocbob2 (Aug 18, 2015)

tripAces said:


> And from your post you are assuming everyone is a Millionaire. I don't get rare tips. I get tips on a normal basis. I am a IC I educate the public on what is real and what is myth. Try it sometime and smile it goes a long way.
> 
> Also Coca-Cola needs competition. They have it but even the competition sells at almost same price as Coca-Cola.
> 
> ...


You really think 1) lyft keeps prices at $1.10 while Uber is at $1.60, 2) drivers know Uber has most of the rides and will use Uber platform over Lyft. Many riders have no clue about lyft or their competing fare rates.


----------



## tb1984 (Jul 24, 2015)

Teksaz said:


> For all the people that are saying, if we were to get an increase in rates from Uber, all of the pax will go over to Lyft. WTF? Do you all not think Lyft would raise rates immediately? Why would Lyft continue to offer miserably low rates and leave money on the table when they could actually make more money by following Uber's dumb asses.
> 
> The competition is still going to be there, while EVERYONE makes more money.


Again, you sound like Uber and Lyft are the ones that pay us at $1.6/mile. No, riders are the ones, they're not stupid.

Lyft are trying to get market shares in big markets, Lyft has been spending its investors' money and its own money to drive rates down in order to get riders, at the same time getting new drivers. Lyft does not care about getting profit at this point.

An article about Uber and Lyft competition:

http://fusion.net/story/104768/leaked-lyft-document-confirms-competing-with-uber-is-hell/

_TechCrunch obtained "a forecast shared with potential investors" in Lyft. The document claims that Lyft expects to make $1.2 billion in gross revenue this year, which amounts to about $300 million left in the company's hands after it pays its drivers their cut. Lyft also expects to book nearly 90 million rides in 2015, producing an expected net profit of around $170 million once it factors in expenses like insurance and taxes.

The most incredible number in the document, though, isn't Lyft's lofty projections for its revenue growth-it's the revelation of how much it's costing Lyft just to remain in the arena with Uber.

Lyft is planning to spend $150 million in 2015 to acquire new customers, according to TechCrunch's document, and another $50 million to acquire new drivers. Much of that spending will likely take the form of sign-up bonuses for new users, like the incredible (and contentious) $1,000 bonus offered to brand-new Lyft drivers in recent weeks. But it will also mean subsidizing Lyft rides while keeping drivers happy by stabilizing their pay-so that, for example, a Lyft Line ride that costs the rider $10 might result in a driver being paid as if it were a $20 ride. In all, Lyft expects its rider and driver acquisition costs in 2015 to swallow its entire gross profit, and create a $30 million loss. (A Lyft spokeswoman declined to comment to us about TechCrunch's report.)

Lyft has no real choice but to keep raising millions of dollars in venture capital, and keep spending those millions on customer acquisition-if it doesn't, Uber will simply keep flooding the market with subsidies and promotions, and Lyft will either be left to compete in second-tier cities or forced out of business altogether. It's one of the reasons that anyone hoping to compete with Uber in the U.S. has such an impossible-seeming task ahead of them, and it's perhaps one of the reasons that Lyft CEO Logan Green seemed a little testy about Uber at today's SXSW panel.

According to the document, Lyft optimistically forecasts that in 2016, customer acquisition costs will eat up only (only!) about 60 percent of its gross profits. The good news, for customers, *is that Lyft's expensive market-share grab is forcing Uber to keep its prices low for the time being. So the next time you hop in a cheap ride through either company, say a little prayer of thanks to Lyft's patient, deep-pocketed investors for continuing to fight the battle.*_


----------



## tb1984 (Jul 24, 2015)

Lyft investors: https://www.crunchbase.com/organization/lyft/investors

On that list, it has Carl Icahn, Didi Kuaidi, Alibaba and Rakuten.


----------



## andaas (May 19, 2015)

tb1984 said:


> Again, you sound like Uber and Lyft are the ones that pay us at $1.6/mile. No, riders are the ones, they're not stupid.
> 
> Lyft are trying to get market shares in big markets, Lyft has been spending its investors' money and its own money to drive rates down in order to get riders, at the same time getting new drivers. Lyft does not care about getting profit at this point.


Most passengers I pick up have ABSOLUTELY NO IDEA how much the ride costs per mile or per minute. ALL THEY KNOW is that it is often faster/easier to get a ride vs. Taxi's, and the price is LESS.


----------



## ocbob2 (Aug 18, 2015)

You don't think drivers would strike against Lyft too? I understand the market and article. We are the pawns while riders get the cheap ride on what should be considered illegal practice by both companies. This is why drivers want to strike and make chamge. First uber and then lyft.


----------



## tb1984 (Jul 24, 2015)

ocbob2 said:


> You really think 1) lyft keeps prices at $1.10 while Uber is at $1.60, 2) *drivers know Uber has most of the rides and will use Uber platform over Lyft*. Many riders have no clue about lyft or their competing fare rates.


This might just last for a short while. Riders are not stupid, and Lyft would not just sit there and not grab this opportunity with their ads.

This strike would just benefit Lyft big time, and Lyft would not have to pay for us to do it.


----------



## andaas (May 19, 2015)

tb1984 said:


> This might just last for a short while. Riders are not stupid, and Lyft would not just sit there and not grab this opportunity with their ads.
> 
> This strike would just benefit Lyft big time, and Lyft would not have to pay for us to do it.


Again, if Uber reverses rate reductions - DRIVERS will push Lyft to do the same if they do not follow. Nobody is going to sign on to Lyft at $1/mile or less when Uber is paying $1.60+/mile.


----------



## tb1984 (Jul 24, 2015)

ocbob2 said:


> *You don't think drivers would strike against Lyft too*? I understand the market and article. We are the pawns while riders get the cheap ride on what should be considered illegal practice by both companies. This is why drivers want to strike and make chamge. First uber and then lyft.


How could they? Lyft drivers don't have to pay commissions with the famous program Power Driver Bonus, and other incentives.


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

UberXTampa said:


> Even the public will not support item #2.
> 
> It will promote cherry picking and will be difficult to justify.
> 
> *We need to adopt a simple and direct approach: 1 strike, 1 request. I propose this to be for the TIP option. *


the tip option isn't that big of a thing with me it's the rating system that needs to be removed and then I'll be on board


----------



## Teksaz (Mar 16, 2015)

Yeah the rating system is a joke and everyone knows that, but if you've driven for any length of time it's less significant. 

For me, SHOW ME THE MONEY. I don't care about any of the other demands. I get tips. Last week $80.00, and my rating is 4.85. 

Don't get me wrong here, we all know Uber is a sham and everything on the table needs to be addressed, but I'd be happy just being able to make some money, and at $0.90 or less is charity work.


----------



## tb1984 (Jul 24, 2015)

Like someone said, for me demands like tip option, rating system, and others could get met with strikes.

With guaranteed rate demand, we need regulations from the government.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

AintWorthIt said:


> Harry Campbell aka "the rideshare guy" apparently is not a fan of the strike, he deleted my poster comment on his Facebook page


He is nothing but an Ubershill, so no surprise there.



tb1984 said:


> With this strike, we ask the public to pay us more for the same products.


They were paying more, before.

Still,

Harris Teeter is selling milk for $1,75 per quart. The costs go up. Harris Teeter jacks up the price to $1,82 per quart to cover those costs. The public is paying more for the same amount of the same kind of milk. Prices go up. The economists call it inflation. It happens.

Sometimes, a business realizes that it has set its prices too low. It determines this by looking at its balance sheet. If it see red ink, or low figures in black ink, it does something about it, or, it goes out of business. There are ways to inform the public.


----------



## tb1984 (Jul 24, 2015)

andaas said:


> Again, if Uber reverses rate reductions - DRIVERS will push Lyft to do the same if they do not follow. *Nobody is going to sign on to Lyft at $1/mile or less when Uber is paying $1.60+/mile.*


Then, we would just be back to the beginning, and Lyft would again give freebies to riders and drivers to drive rates down.


----------



## tb1984 (Jul 24, 2015)

Another Uber Driver said:


> They were paying more, before.
> 
> Still,
> 
> ...


Ok, so you're talking about costs. I think I was talking about the competition between Lyft and Uber.


----------



## SCdave (Jun 27, 2014)

Here's what I would like to get out of a Strike (Black Out).

Have Uber decide to be either a "Employer/Transportation Company" or an "App Technology Company working with Driver Partners".

This is the basis for practically every other Strike (Black out) related demand that Drivers are presenting.

If I was interviewed, this would be the first thing out of my mouth:

_Uber should act like AND be treated like either an "Employer/Transportation Company" or an "App Technology Company working with Partner Drivers". They should not be allowed to say they are only an App Tech Company and be able to transfer the costs of being a Transportation Company onto the individual Drivers" for the benefit of Uber Corporate and their Investors._

For me, that is what this is all about - Uber finally deciding what they truly are and either changing voluntarily or by state agency/court enforcement. Yes, I want what most others do and have expressed in this thread but I believe it all starts with Uber; Employer/Transportation Company or just an App connecting a Passenger with a Driver.

So will our Strike (Black out) on the Oct. 16th affect change. Can't say. Hope it will. Might not do much...this time. But I'm okay with it either way.


----------



## SCdave (Jun 27, 2014)

How many $50 Billion "App Technology" companies exist in the universe?


----------



## andaas (May 19, 2015)

SCdave said:


> How many $50 Billion "App Technology" companies exist in the universe?


I'm going to say, 0.


----------



## SCdave (Jun 27, 2014)

Yup, andaas was first to reply to the "trick question". Nailed it.


----------



## andaas (May 19, 2015)

SCdave said:


> Yup, andaas was first to reply to the "trick question". Nailed it.


Although, I would also add that I don't believe there are any $50 Billion transportation network companies in existence either.


----------



## Wil_Iam_Fuber'd (Aug 17, 2015)

tb1984 said:


> For me, the Uberx system is still a free market in which prices are not regulated. If we want guaranteed rates, we need regulations from the government like in New York city. But then, there would also be regulations for drivers. Requirements for driving Uber in New York city($2.15/mile and $0.4/minute):
> 
> http://www.driveubernyc.com/tlc-overview/
> 
> So, as long as it's free market, there won't be guaranteed rates, and rate cuts will happen.


Not true at all. In a free market prices fluctuate according to business conditions. Three examples:
1) Hotels - prices change by day of week and spike during peak events.
2) Gas prices - Stations change prices daily and price can fluctuate 20-30%. 
3) Air fare prices fluctuate constantly.

Uber is a private company and can RAISE or lower prices according to existing conditions. The fact that they deliberately lower rates and hold them there permanently defies economic reality. So some other force is at work here, but it ain't "free market" bub.


----------



## stuber (Jun 30, 2014)

Feisal Mo said:


> https://www.facebook.com/uberfreedom
> View attachment 14157


You are perhaps correct. The passengers may not want to provide the destination info. And UBER may wish to keep the destination hidden, but drivers need the right to reject requests that don't include the destination info. There should not be any penalties for drivers (acceptance rate scoring, cancelled trip scoring) Drivers are independent contractors, and thus, can choose which jobs they want.

This issue is IMO more important than gratuity, employment status, rating system. UBER setting rates is the second biggest issue. They shouldn't be involved in setting our rates. It's a FREE MARKET. Let the market decide.


----------



## Wil_Iam_Fuber'd (Aug 17, 2015)

tb1984 said:


> We drivers should remember, riders, _RIDERS_, *RIDERS* and again *RIDERS* are the ones that pay us, not Uber or Lyft. Typical riders want the cheapest fares to get from point A to point B. With this strike, we ask the public to pay us more for the same products.


How stupid are you? GUber rates ARE the cheapest in almost every market other than NYC. In Chicago it is 50% less than a Taxi fare. GUber could raise Chi from $.90 to $1.45 and still be half a buck cheaper than a Taxi. Thus customers seeking the lowest fare will still take an GUber or a BLyft (if they can find one). This is not rocket science son.


----------



## Wil_Iam_Fuber'd (Aug 17, 2015)

ocbob2 said:


> You don't think drivers would strike against Lyft too? I understand the market and article. We are the pawns while riders get the cheap ride on what should be considered illegal practice by both companies. This is why drivers want to strike and make chamge. First uber and then lyft.


Exactly!


----------



## tb1984 (Jul 24, 2015)

Wil_Iam_Fuber'd said:


> How stupid are you? GUber rates ARE the cheapest in almost every market other than NYC. In Chicago it is 50% less than a Taxi fare. GUber could raise Chi from $.90 to $1.45 and still be half a buck cheaper than a Taxi. Thus customers seeking the lowest fare will still take an GUber or a BLyft (if they can find one). This is not rocket science son.


Really? do you just like to insult people behind the keyboard? Are you an adult with teenager mindset or what? Or do you want to engage in a discussion? I was talking about Uber and Lyft, not Taxi.


----------



## ocbob2 (Aug 18, 2015)

tb1984 said:


> Then, we would just be back to the beginning, and Lyft would again give freebies to riders and drivers to drive rates down.


Not enough drivers to cover lyft as drivers jump to uber. You Really Don't GET it.


----------



## tb1984 (Jul 24, 2015)

ocbob2 said:


> Not enough drivers to cover lyft as drivers jump to uber. You Really Don't GET it.


Again, you think that Lyft would just sit there and do nothing with its investors money?


----------



## Wil_Iam_Fuber'd (Aug 17, 2015)

tb1984 said:


> Really? do you just like to insult people behind the keyboard? Are you an adult with teenager mindset or what? Or do you want to engage in a discussion? I was talking about Uber and Lyft, not Taxi.


I know exactly what you are talking about and we are all tired of the silly "discussion" justifying these ridiculous low rates. I been rolling this rock a long time. It's time to promote a positive change. NOW. So please get on the bus or GTFO of here.


----------



## jrboy (Sep 14, 2015)

tb1984 said:


> We drivers should remember, riders, _RIDERS_, *RIDERS* and again *RIDERS* are the ones that pay us, not Uber or Lyft. Typical riders want the cheapest fares to get from point A to point B. With this strike, we ask the public to pay us more for the same products.


riders? the same rider that leaves your car after bringing them home safely and says, "5 stars man". lol. DRIVERS DRIVERS DRIVERS. uber and lyft ain't shit without drivers. if riders want the cheapest fares tell them to take the bus. lyft just cut their fares, so yeah they may get the riders but uber will have the drivers because of the $1.60 per mile.


----------



## tb1984 (Jul 24, 2015)

Wil_Iam_Fuber'd said:


> I know exactly what you are talking about and we are all tired of the silly "discussion" justifying these ridiculous low rates. I been rolling this rock a long time. It's time to promote a positive change. NOW. So please get on the bus or *GTFO of here*.


Umm... last time I check, you can post, then I can post.

Ok, without regulations, and as long as Lyft is still in your market, good luck with getting your rates up to $1.45/mile.


----------



## Ricardo gonzalez (Apr 14, 2015)

UBER Black Out Coming Soon to Los Angeles


----------



## jrboy (Sep 14, 2015)

tb1984 said:


> This might just last for a short while. Riders are not stupid, and Lyft would not just sit there and not grab this opportunity with their ads.
> 
> This strike would just benefit Lyft big time, and Lyft would not have to pay for us to do it.


this is absolutely true. lyft will benefit from the strike. riders are gonna have to download lyft app in order to try to avoid high surge on strike weekend. uber needs to really consider that fact. uber does not want and cannot allow this to happen. they need to start negotiations fast. uber gives free rides to get people to download app. they know that once downloaded that person is a customer. we are getting the word out to our pax about the strike and they will consider other means of transportation.


----------



## DallasDastard (Aug 24, 2015)

There is only one thing to strike for. A RATE HIKE. PERIOD. I could care less about a tip option on the app because i drive Lyft as well and most of them don't tip either. In Dallas we're getting an insulting .85 a mile. If you're not cherry picking your rides and time period you drive you will go flat broke all the while you delude yourself into thinking you're making money .85? PATHETIC!!


----------



## Davesway10 (Aug 7, 2015)

jrboy said:


> you're not welcome to strike with us


Brilliant strategy for trying to get people involved with your cause.


----------



## Vegasdude (Sep 18, 2015)

I just don't understand.... If you all hate Uber so much, why don't you just quit and go find another way to make money. Just uninstall app and your trivial BS will be over. You should all put your effort into a cause more worthy than this.


----------



## KeJorn (Oct 3, 2014)

Vegasdude said:


> I just don't understand.... If you all hate Uber so much, why don't you just quit and go find another way to make money. Just uninstall app and your trivial BS will be over. You should all put your effort into a cause more worthy than this.


Troll


----------



## DallasDastard (Aug 24, 2015)

Sounds like the opening line of a leg breaker busting up a union picket line. Strikes for what is right is how change comes about.


----------



## jrboy (Sep 14, 2015)

Davesway10 said:


> Brilliant strategy for trying to get people involved with your cause.


you don't need a brilliant strategy. uber has set the stage with their corrupt practices. we just need people with common sense that are tired of ubers threats and lies. there are small thinkers that think this can't be done. we don't want those type of thinkers on our side. they will only cause confusion and discord. we're gonna show uber that this can be done. although uber treats us as if we are of no value to the company, we will unite and demonstrate that we value ourselves.


----------



## Davesway10 (Aug 7, 2015)

jrboy said:


> you don't need a brilliant strategy. uber has set the stage with their corrupt practices. we just need people with common sense that are tired of ubers threats and lies. there are small thinkers that think this can't be done. we don't want those type of thinkers on our side. they will only cause confusion and discord. we're gonna show uber that this can be done. although uber treats us as if we are of no value to the company, we will unite and demonstrate that we value ourselves.


You've clearly not done any research on the labor movement in this country. You'll always have opposition to your cause no matter what it is, alienating those you need to support you is not going to work. You need numbers and lots of them. You'll also need a well organized event, you have neither. Contrary to what you may think you are reading in my response you are probably wrong, I am a huge supporter of labor and the labor movement and I am actively involved personally and politically. I've got a question for you on the off chance that what you think is going to happen happens and UBER cedes to your demands. Who is your spokesperson ? and, What are your "demands"


----------



## jrboy (Sep 14, 2015)

Davesway10 said:


> You've clearly not done any research on the labor movement in this country. You'll always have opposition to your cause no matter what it is, alienating those you need to support you is not going to work. You need numbers and lots of them. You'll also need a well organized event, you have neither. Contrary to what you may think you are reading in my response you are probably wrong, I am a huge supporter of labor and the labor movement and I am actively involved personally and politically. I've got a question for you on the off chance that what you think is going to happen happens and UBER cedes to your demands. Who is your spokesperson ? and, What are your "demands"


go to "uber freedom" facebook page for the demands. we are ic's, we need unity rather than a spokes person. uber does not listen to our complaints. it's time to make our voices heard on Oct 16th at 5pm. this is a call to unity. a call to take action.


----------



## Davesway10 (Aug 7, 2015)

You want to learn about labor and what it takes to effect change, then read about Walter Ruether.


----------



## Wil_Iam_Fuber'd (Aug 17, 2015)

tb1984 said:


> Umm... last time I check, you can post, then I can post.
> 
> Ok, without regulations, and as long as Lyft is still in your market, good luck with getting your rates up to $1.45/mile.


Ok, I agree with the concept that regulators could step in and set minimum/floor the rates. In IL/CHI they have already turned down the option to do so. They are leaving TNC price up to the operators and the market.

But things have changed in the TNC driver universe since GUber panicked itself into a price war with BLyft. 90% of the driver cadre run both apps simultaneous. They take the "best" pings and cxl the rest. GUber is the 800 lb. gorilla. If they raise rates BLyft will follow suit. If not, the driver cadre will deal with BLyft at that time. Or simply ignore all BLyft pings, as most do now. But, "first things first". This action is a FIRST step! We take the second step after the first step. You're worried about how we're going to get back from the Moon. We got to build the damn rockets first...worry about BLyft later.

And it doesn't take luck. It takes brass balls and a lot of work. The market supported rates 50% higher a year ago and still thought it was the greatest thing since Moses invented the Wheel. The rate decreases are a result of a senseless competitive war and not a response to market conditions. And the war is being waged on the backs of the drivers, not the antagonists. If GUber and BLyft had to absorb the ACTUAL operating costs of this campaign it would have folded a long time ago.

So we are saying enough of this silly bovine excrement. Move the price up to a point that reflects economic reality and compete on service/quality! Stop fighting each other with our blood, sweat, and tears! This is what we are fighting FOR!!
GUber Off 10/16!!


----------



## Wil_Iam_Fuber'd (Aug 17, 2015)

Teksaz said:


> For all the people that are saying, if we were to get an increase in rates from Uber, all of the pax will go over to Lyft. WTF? Do you all not think Lyft would raise rates immediately? Why would Lyft continue to offer miserably low rates and leave money on the table when they could actually make more money by following Uber's dumb asses.
> 
> The competition is still going to be there, while EVERYONE makes more money.


This YES!


----------



## Davesway10 (Aug 7, 2015)

jrboy said:


> go to "uber freedom" facebook page for the demands. we are ic's, we need unity rather than a spokes person. uber does not listen to our complaints. it's time to make our voices heard on Oct 16th at 5pm. this is a call to unity. a call to take action.


Whose demands ? The authors ? Yours ? The Drivers ? I've read this thread from front to back, there is no consensus. You are thoroughly, completely, pathetically unprepared for the action you are suggesting. Change can happen, should happen, but, you need organization. You need unity rather than a spokesperson. What ? Are you going to cram a million drivers into Travis office and bargain independently?


----------



## ATL2SD (Aug 16, 2015)




----------



## Wil_Iam_Fuber'd (Aug 17, 2015)

Vegasdude said:


> I just don't understand.... If you all hate Uber so much, why don't you just quit and go find another way to make money. Just uninstall app and your trivial BS will be over. You should all put your effort into a cause more worthy than this.


So the solution is to quit, fold GUber everywhere? How does this help the customer? A better solution is to advocate for a better, economically sustainable system. 
Which platform do you drive and how many rides YTD? Please go away taxi shill, this really doesn't concern you.


----------



## Wil_Iam_Fuber'd (Aug 17, 2015)

Davesway10 said:


> You've clearly not done any research on the labor movement in this country. You'll always have opposition to your cause no matter what it is, alienating those you need to support you is not going to work. You need numbers and lots of them. You'll also need a well organized event, you have neither. Contrary to what you may think you are reading in my response you are probably wrong, I am a huge supporter of labor and the labor movement and I am actively involved personally and politically. I've got a question for you on the off chance that what you think is going to happen happens and UBER cedes to your demands. Who is your spokesperson ? and, What are your "demands"


Are you applying for the job?


----------



## ATL2SD (Aug 16, 2015)

Davesway10 said:


> Whose demands ? The authors ? Yours ? The Drivers ? I've read this thread from front to back, there is no consensus. You are thoroughly, completely, pathetically unprepared for the action you are suggesting. Change can happen, should happen, but, you need organization. You need unity rather than a spokesperson. What ? Are you going to cram a million drivers into Travis office and bargain independently?


You "seem" to have a grasp of what it takes to "negotiate" better terms of service for us drivers. Why don't you join & share your ideas, instead of pointing out how we'll fail miserably?


----------



## jrboy (Sep 14, 2015)

Davesway10 said:


> Whose demands ? The authors ? Yours ? The Drivers ? I've read this thread from front to back, there is no consensus. You are thoroughly, completely, pathetically unprepared for the action you are suggesting. Change can happen, should happen, but, you need organization. You need unity rather than a spokesperson. What ? Are you going to cram a million drivers into Travis office and bargain independently?


 What you don't understand is that uber doesn't care about it's drivers. we have no voice. it's like a ugly ass guy trying to hit on a gorgeous woman. she doesn't even notice him. There's 2 things he can do to get her attn. 1.show her his wallet. 2. call her a *****. We don't have the money for organization to get ubers attn. media coverage, celebrities speaking for us, billboards, etc. So on Oct 16th at 5 pm uber drivers are gonna call uber a *****!


----------



## Wil_Iam_Fuber'd (Aug 17, 2015)

Davesway10 said:


> You want to learn about labor and what it takes to effect change, then read about Walter Ruether.


You are looking at this through the prism of a "conventional labour movement". Which it is not. The term "Strike" is probably the wrong word to use but it grabs attention while conjuring up past images of rioting workers, fire hoses, burning tires etc. This is as much a public demonstration/temporary boycott as it is anything to do with a labour movement.

The NRA is not a labour movement. Would you say they have been "mostly effective" or "mostly ineffective" in promoting and securing their agenda? There are many ways to effect social change. Do companies not respond when their top lines are threatened? We are trying to hit GUber in their pocket. They'll take notice.

Please join us. In part even if you can not support ALL of the ideas!


----------



## Davesway10 (Aug 7, 2015)

ATL2SD said:


> You "seem" to have a grasp of what it takes to "negotiate" better terms of service for us drivers. Why don't you join & share your ideas, instead of pointing out how we'll fail miserably?


I'm not pointing out how you'll fail, I'm pointing out that you need to be better organized and that you need to stop alienating other drivers.


----------



## Wil_Iam_Fuber'd (Aug 17, 2015)

Davesway10 said:


> Whose demands ? The authors ? Yours ? The Drivers ? I've read this thread from front to back, there is no consensus. You are thoroughly, completely, pathetically unprepared for the action you are suggesting. Change can happen, should happen, but, you need organization. You need unity rather than a spokesperson. What ? Are you going to cram a million drivers into Travis office and bargain independently?


How much "preparation" does it take to log-off the app? I do it about a hundred times a day. I've gotten so I can do it without even looking at the screen  And if you know Travie, his office is probably big enough to hold a million peeps. If not his office certainly his home. We can host a BBQ, I'll bring some crab dip!


----------



## ATL2SD (Aug 16, 2015)

Davesway10 said:


> I'm not pointing out how you'll fail, I'm pointing out that you need to be better organized and that you need to stop alienating other drivers.


Lol...you're missing the point. You seem to know what we're lacking, why don't you offer up something to fill the void, instead of loose criticism. You come across as a naysayer.


----------



## Davesway10 (Aug 7, 2015)

jrboy said:


> What you don't understand is that uber doesn't care about it's drivers. we have no voice. it's like a ugly ass guy trying to hit on a gorgeous woman. she doesn't even notice him. There's 2 things he can do to get her attn. 1.show her his wallet. 2. call her a *****. We don't have the money for organization to get ubers attn. media coverage, celebrities speaking for us, billboards, etc. So on Oct 16th at 5 pm uber drivers are gonna call uber a *****!


Look, you can whine and cry and call Uber ***** to your hearts content. If you want to have a VOICE, then you need to organize. The labor movement began for this very reason. Workers wanted a VOICE. Drivers need to band together at bars, hotels, rest stops, wherever. Invite leaders from organized labor to talk to them, guide them, teach them. They will do it. But, you need to prepared, UBER will retaliate even though it is illegal see Walmart workers fired while attempting to unionize. Done properly you have certain protections. The Independent Contractor label however is going to be a difficult hurdle. For the record I'm not telling you not to hold your strike/work stoppage it can be effective. Your message however needs to be clear.


----------



## Wil_Iam_Fuber'd (Aug 17, 2015)

Davesway10 said:


> I'm not pointing out how you'll fail, I'm pointing out that you need to be better organized and that you need to stop alienating other drivers.


You've been here a hot minute and clearly don't understand our culture. The people we are "alienating" here are not other GUber drivers. They are:
A) Paid GUber Trolls/Shills promoting the Corp Agenda - We have fun flaming them out!
B) Taxi Industry Shills posing as X drivers to disrupt us - We understand this for what it is. They are mostly harmless and a few are wickedly funny.
C) The Hopelessly Clueless - Best left for dead, carrying this extra weight just slows us down.

And yes, WE NEED to be better organized. We are working on it. Are you proposing to help with this, or is identifying what we already know sufficient for you?


----------



## jrboy (Sep 14, 2015)

Davesway10 said:


> Look, you can whine and cry and call Uber ***** to your hearts content. If you want to have a VOICE, then you need to organize. The labor movement began for this very reason. Workers wanted a VOICE. Drivers need to band together at bars, hotels, rest stops, wherever. Invite leaders from organized labor to talk to them, guide them, teach them. They will do it. But, you need to prepared, UBER will retaliate even though it is illegal see Walmart workers fired while attempting to unionize. Done properly you have certain protections. The Independent Contractor label however is going to be a difficult hurdle. For the record I'm not telling you not to hold your strike/work stoppage it can be effective. Your message however needs to be clear.


thank you. this will be the most organized strike in the history of uber. drivers in unity turning app off. cancelling on drivers that decide to not unite. riders seeking other means of transportation. extremely high surges causing rider complaints, all that will bring media coverage and awareness to ubers corrupt policies. we are prepared to turn our app off in solidarity.


----------



## merkurfan (Jul 20, 2015)

Davesway10 said:


> Look, you can whine and cry and call Uber ***** to your hearts content. If you want to have a VOICE, then you need to organize. The labor movement began for this very reason. Workers wanted a VOICE. Drivers need to band together at bars, hotels, rest stops, wherever. Invite leaders from organized labor to talk to them, guide them, teach them. They will do it. But, you need to prepared, UBER will retaliate even though it is illegal see Walmart workers fired while attempting to unionize. Done properly you have certain protections. The Independent Contractor label however is going to be a difficult hurdle. For the record I'm not telling you not to hold your strike/work stoppage it can be effective. Your message however needs to be clear.


a union? retaliate? terminating a CONTRACT can be done legally any time either party wants if its written properly. You can't unionize a group of contractors BTW.

Nor can a group of contractors really strike. we can all take the same days off though.

heck, my time off started about a month ago. whats taking you guys so long?


----------



## Davesway10 (Aug 7, 2015)

ATL2SD said:


> Lol...you're missing the point. You seem to know what we're lacking, why don't you offer up something to fill the void, instead of loose criticism. You come across as a naysayer.


I'm anything but a naysayer. If you want something done right, then do it right. If you cant accept criticism then don't set yourself up to be reviewed by a critic. I gave you something to fill the void with, its called advise. But I'll spell it out, you need to reach out to more drivers. A lot more drivers. You need to have a clear, objective message. Something that the majority of drivers can get behind. In order to figure out that message you'll need to do some research, polls, debates among drivers etc... you need a way to spread that message. Then, when you feel like you have a semblance of solidarity and a clear strong voice that's when you start to spread your message. Informational pickets outside of UBER offices, capital buildings. Call your senators, your congressmen. Vote for labor friendly candidates in the next election cycle.


----------



## jrboy (Sep 14, 2015)

uber off!


----------



## ATL2SD (Aug 16, 2015)

Davesway10 said:


> I'm anything but a naysayer. If you want something done right, then do it right. If you cant accept criticism then don't set yourself up to be reviewed by a critic. I gave you something to fill the void with, its called advise. But I'll spell it out, you need to reach out to more drivers. A lot more drivers. You need to have a clear, objective message. Something that the majority of drivers can get behind. In order to figure out that message you'll need to do some research, polls, debates among drivers etc... you need a way to spread that message. Then, when you feel like you have a semblance of solidarity and a clear strong voice that's when you start to spread your message. Informational pickets outside of UBER offices, capital buildings. Call your senators, your congressmen. Vote for labor friendly candidates in the next election cycle.


Wow, sounds like you're really down for the cause. Why don't you organize the local drivers in Cedar Rapids or Des Moines & do everything you stated in your post?


----------



## Wil_Iam_Fuber'd (Aug 17, 2015)

merkurfan said:


> a union? retaliate? terminating a CONTRACT can be done legally any time either party wants if its written properly. You can't unionize a group of contractors BTW.
> 
> Nor can a group of contractors really strike. we can all take the same days off though.
> 
> heck, my time off started about a month ago. whats taking you guys so long?


ROFL, yes! Well I was too busy fishing to know that I was supposed to be "On Strike". But now that I got the fckin memo...


----------



## Davesway10 (Aug 7, 2015)

merkurfan said:


> You can't unionize a group of contractors BTW.


Agree. That's why I said



Davesway10 said:


> The Independent Contractor label however is going to be a difficult hurdle.


However, I personally know many contractors that are also union members. So there are ways around it.


----------



## merkurfan (Jul 20, 2015)

Wil_Iam_Fuber'd said:


> ROFL, yes! Well I was too busy fishing to know that I was supposed to be "On Strike". But now that I got the fckin memo...


Dude! You to? your not out on my lake are you?? damn fish are not biting lately..


----------



## KeJorn (Oct 3, 2014)

Davesway10 said:


> Look, you can whine and cry and call Uber ***** to your hearts content. If you want to have a VOICE, then you need to organize. The labor movement began for this very reason. Workers wanted a VOICE. Drivers need to band together at bars, hotels, rest stops, wherever. Invite leaders from organized labor to talk to them, guide them, teach them. They will do it. But, you need to prepared, UBER will retaliate even though it is illegal see Walmart workers fired while attempting to unionize. Done properly you have certain protections. The Independent Contractor label however is going to be a difficult hurdle. For the record I'm not telling you not to hold your strike/work stoppage it can be effective. Your message however needs to be clear.


Your comments seem to resonate with the concerns I have had.
I don't see your cautions as intended to slow things, but instead to seek clarity - which is important.

While the basic premise is to simply turn off the app, the expectations and 'demands' have been a bit all over the place.
Like any kind of project - all stakeholders need to be on the same page and agree on what is expected.
So far, it feels more like herding cats...

I think one thing we should consider, is the target audience.
While certainly Uber is the primary target, our target audience should include the general public and city transportation agencies.
NYC has set the example for how to set our rates at a decent level, thus we should seek city regulators as part of our audience.
The public needs to remove their rose colored glasses long enough to understand why drivers are unhappy with Uber. Much of the public is still on their honeymoon phase... making this part the most challenging.

If done right, we wield the power of public opinion (their customer base) in the same way Uber has wielded it against cities of new markets.
With the help of city regulators, we ensure our rates are raised and this nonstop price battle between Uber and Lyft can come to a halt, which should help Lyft regain it's footing and end Uber's monopolistic agenda.


----------



## Davesway10 (Aug 7, 2015)

ATL2SD said:


> Wow, sounds like you're really down for the cause. Why don't you organize the local drivers in Cedar Rapids or Des Moines & do everything you stated in your post?


That's actually a great and fair question. You won't like my answer though. I have a 40+ hour a week full time job, time is an issue, also, regretfully, a piss poor excuse. Des Moines is almost a 3 hour drive for me , more excuses. Another problem you face is that UBER is different for different people. For me it is a little extra cash, no more, no less. I do not want to be labeled "employee", I would like a rate increase, I could care less about a tip option, I could care less about destination or ratings. The reason I wrote anything in the first place is because all I see here are a bunch of angry drivers (justly so) shooting from the hip and no one is shooting at the same target.


----------



## Teksaz (Mar 16, 2015)

Davesway10 You have to start somewhere and as this is our first attempt, lets see if any of this makes a difference. If not, the next one should have some teeth after learning what we need to do better from the first one. Baby steps are better than no steps.


----------



## Davesway10 (Aug 7, 2015)

You guys really want to see change then you need to do certain things in my opinion. 1st thing you need are representatives in each market, these people will need to voluntarily track down and speak to each driver. They will almost certainly be deactivated. When this happens they will need to file an unfair labor practice charge with the NLRB against UBER. These "market" representatives will need to be in constant contact with each other to insure that the same message is being sent. In essence you would need to form a union of contractors that would collectively bargain for the drivers. The UIDA or something similar (United Independent Drivers of America). You would need to get the NLRB to recognize said organization as the sole bargaining agent for the drivers. This would be a monumental effort and it would take monumental resources to pull it off. The entire republican party would instantly turn against you, these guys currently hold the majority in the house. Next election cycle you need to vote for candidates that are sympathetic to your cause. It will take several years at best.


----------



## GooberX (May 13, 2015)

andaas said:


> Although, I would also add that I don't believe there are any $50 Billion transportation network companies in existence either.


There are zero TNCs of any value.

They are all a taxi company using ehail.

I have been astounded how long this charade has been allowed to go on.


----------



## GooberX (May 13, 2015)

Vegasdude said:


> I just don't understand.... If you all hate Uber so much, why don't you just quit and go find another way to make money. Just uninstall app and your trivial BS will be over. You should all put your effort into a cause more worthy than this.


I just don't understand.....why don't you just shut the flock up.

Compare rates.


----------



## ATL2SD (Aug 16, 2015)

Davesway10 said:


> That's actually a great and fair question. You won't like my answer though. I have a 40+ hour a week full time job, time is an issue, also, regretfully, a piss poor excuse. Des Moines is almost a 3 hour drive for me , more excuses. Another problem you face is that UBER is different for different people. For me it is a little extra cash, no more, no less. I do not want to be labeled "employee", I would like a rate increase, I could care less about a tip option, I could care less about destination or ratings. The reason I wrote anything in the first place is because all I see here are a bunch of angry drivers (justly so) shooting from the hip and no one is shooting at the same target.


I'm currently at my 9-5 too, Dave. I find time to talk to passengers, talk to co-workers. Everybody on my floor is well aware of the impending strike because I'm spreading the word. If you can find time to find holes in our attack, why can't you find time to help shore those holes up, man?...

Des Moines UberX rate is a $1 a damn mile. That sh*t is pathetic & you know it. I live on the west coast in San Diego & it's not much better @ $1.10. LA is $1. Atlanta was 78/mile....78 whole cents a mile to drive your car into ground . Unaccptable. Change needs to start somewhere. We may not be going about it "Dave's way", but we're trying, Davesway10. You've admitted you don't have time. Make time...who wants to drive for a $1/mile in Iowa, Dave?



Teksaz said:


> Davesway10 You have to start somewhere and as this is our first attempt, lets see if any of this makes a difference. If not, the next one should have some teeth after learning what we need to do better from the first one. Baby steps are better than no steps.


Thank you!...

If we don't succeed, best believe I'll keep fighting.


----------



## AintWorthIt (Sep 30, 2014)




----------



## Davesway10 (Aug 7, 2015)

ATL2SD said:


> If you can find time to find holes in our attack, why can't you find time to help shore those holes up, man?...
> 
> .


Well, I thought I was helping to shore those holes up. You have to identify the leak before you can repair it. You are absolutely right, the rates are atrocious. Maybe I'm wrong about the things that need to be done, I hope I am. Maybe Uber will take notice and say hey, we need to find a way to meet these guys in the middle so we can all be profitable. I hope they do. But, barring that outcome, We need to become more organized and we need to do it in a way that Uber CANNOT ignore us. We need friends in labor, we need massive public support, we need political support and we need SOLIDARITY. For those of you that think that I've been passive aggressively trying to shut you down, I'm not and I'm sorry if it came off that way. But, if you do this wrong you will lose a basic corner stone of your strategy and that is public support.


----------



## uberissohonest (Aug 7, 2015)

davesway is right about BEING CLEAR what it is we're after. and it damn well better NOT be $1.60/mile. **** that. we could be getting 2.25/mile, still less than taxis, and still as popular as ever. i seriously question the d-bag that came up with 1.60/mile. AGAIN, don't forget what originally accounted for uber's massive popularity: eliminating cranky dispatchers and phone operators and quick, reliable pickup times. the passenger base that helped build it could care ****-all about price.


----------



## AintWorthIt (Sep 30, 2014)

$1.60 with a surge gets pretty tasty in my opinion.


----------



## uberissohonest (Aug 7, 2015)

AintWorthIt said:


> $1.60 with a surge gets pretty tasty in my opinion.


then you should have a raging hard-on for 2.25/mile at 2.8x. im telling you, the people you actually want to pick up do not give a shit.

price was NEVER an issue. being stranded was the issue. not having a clue when your cab would show up was the issue. people are willing to pay a premium for a premium service. we should not be providing a premium service at soup kitchen rates. if anything, rates should be on par with taxi rates in every municipality. uber still wins via efficiency.


----------



## Wil_Iam_Fuber'd (Aug 17, 2015)

merkurfan said:


> Dude! You to? your not out on my lake are you?? damn fish are not biting lately..


Probably Oversaturation of fishing boats caused by stryking X'ers...


----------



## jrboy (Sep 14, 2015)

Davesway10 said:


> Well, I thought I was helping to shore those holes up. You have to identify the leak before you can repair it. You are absolutely right, the rates are atrocious. Maybe I'm wrong about the things that need to be done, I hope I am. Maybe Uber will take notice and say hey, we need to find a way to meet these guys in the middle so we can all be profitable. I hope they do. But, barring that outcome, We need to become more organized and we need to do it in a way that Uber CANNOT ignore us. We need friends in labor, we need massive public support, we need political support and we need SOLIDARITY. For those of you that think that I've been passive aggressively trying to shut you down, I'm not and I'm sorry if it came off that way. But, if you do this wrong you will lose a basic corner stone of your strategy and that is public support.


public support??? really??? the same public that gets out our car and says, "5 stars man". **** em. we need driver unity.


----------



## merkurfan (Jul 20, 2015)

Wil_Iam_Fuber'd said:


> Probably Oversaturation of fishing boats caused by stryking X'ers...


honestly it's to many out of work citiots (city and idiots) with nothing better to do than fish because the unemployment pays to good.


----------



## ATL2SD (Aug 16, 2015)

Dude just made the local news in his hometown.

*Driver in Kansas City, Missouri, leading planned national strike against Uber*

http://www.kshb.com/news/local-news...-leading-planned-national-strike-against-uber


----------



## UberNorthStar (Jul 7, 2015)

KeJorn said:


> Never heard of Lyft? They intend to use Lyft during this stand, even HELP Lyft get more ridership.


Lyft does not exist in Houston.



KeJorn said:


> Yet NYC is the ONLY so far to set a minimum rate bar. Perhaps not only the public, but city management needs to be made aware of our plight.


Las Vegas Uber rates have to match local taxi rates, as I have read on this forum.


----------



## uberissohonest (Aug 7, 2015)

^bravo, las vegas. uber will still out-compete via efficiency. this needs to be brought up.


----------



## Davesway10 (Aug 7, 2015)

jrboy said:


> public support??? really??? the same public that gets out our car and says, "5 stars man". **** em. we need driver unity.


Yup, the same ones.


----------



## jrboy (Sep 14, 2015)

so we have media coverage now. uber declined to speak on the strike lmao


----------



## ATL2SD (Aug 16, 2015)

ATL2SD said:


> Dude just made the local news in his hometown.
> 
> *Driver in Kansas City, Missouri, leading planned national strike against Uber*
> 
> http://www.kshb.com/news/local-news...-leading-planned-national-strike-against-uber





jrboy said:


> so we have media coverage now. uber declined to speak on the strike lmao


----------



## Davesway10 (Aug 7, 2015)

jrboy said:


> public support??? really??? the same public that gets out our car and says, "5 stars man". **** em. we need driver unity.


Nothing personal jrboy but, you are exactly the type of person that this community does not need spearheading an effort such as this. **** the passengers ehh.. Who you going to pick up ? It won't matter what the going rate is if no one is getting in your car. Don't forget, the pubic has access to these forums as well. And, while they are probably not looking at them today, they will be if this gains any sort of national media attention. What are they going to see ? **** em ? Makes me feel warm and fuzzy for you when I hear you are looking for a raise.


----------



## Old Rocker (Aug 20, 2015)

So what's the strategy for getting the public to support a strike that will raise their rates by a buck a mile in some cities?


----------



## Wil_Iam_Fuber'd (Aug 17, 2015)

uberissohonest said:


> then you should have a raging hard-on for 2.25/mile at 2.8x. im telling you, the people you actually want to pick up do not give a shit.
> 
> price was NEVER an issue. being stranded was the issue. not having a clue when your cab would show up was the issue. people are willing to pay a premium for a premium service. we should not be providing a premium service at soup kitchen rates. if anything, rates should be on par with taxi rates in every municipality. uber still wins via efficiency.


EXACTLY SO. But GUber got hoodwinked into believing their competition was BLyft (not Taxi), which was in the market first at garbage bin rates. So they lowered rates to compete against that. But what they didnt understand was BLyft was only gaining market share by giving free rides to customers and subsidizing drivers. Burning millions in VC cash. It was all an illusion and GUber bought it. We need to tell them the magic show is over and we all need operate consistent with economic reality.


----------



## Wil_Iam_Fuber'd (Aug 17, 2015)

merkurfan said:


> honestly it's to many out of work citiots (city and idiots) with nothing better to do than fish because the unemployment pays to good.


Dude UE in Chicago area not even enuff to buy bait. These guys are fishing for food bro, not for hobby!!


----------



## ATL2SD (Aug 16, 2015)

Davesway10 said:


> Nothing personal jrboy but, you are exactly the type of person that this community does not need spearheading an effort such as this. **** the passengers ehh.. Who you going to pick up ? It won't matter what the going rate is if no one is getting in your car. Don't forget, the pubic has access to these forums as well. And, while they are probably not looking at them today, they will be if this gains any sort of national media attention. What are they going to see ? **** em ? Makes me feel warm and fuzzy for you when I hear you are looking for a raise.


Dude just made the local news in his hometown.

*Driver in Kansas City, Missouri, leading planned national strike against Uber*

http://www.kshb.com/news/local-news...-leading-planned-national-strike-against-uber


----------



## Old Rocker (Aug 20, 2015)

If he's leading the planned national strike, why isn't he here?


----------



## AintWorthIt (Sep 30, 2014)

uberissohonest said:


> then you should have a raging hard-on for 2.25/mile at 2.8x. im telling you, the people you actually want to pick up do not give a shit.
> 
> price was NEVER an issue. being stranded was the issue. not having a clue when your cab would show up was the issue. people are willing to pay a premium for a premium service. we should not be providing a premium service at soup kitchen rates. if anything, rates should be on par with taxi rates in every municipality. uber still wins via efficiency.


Would not disagree with you! When I started it was $1.40 and I remember hearing wow what a deal!


----------



## Davesway10 (Aug 7, 2015)

Old Rocker said:


> So what's the strategy for getting the public to support a strike that will raise their rates by a buck a mile in some cities?


Never said it would be easy, even so its possible. They will need to see that UBERs treatment of their drivers is worse than an increase in fares. Start with the promises, $1000.00 per week in my area. Impossible, and we have a 1.25/mile which while paltry is still better than a lot of the big markets that have a much higher cost of living. for example, I have had my app on all day today well over 12 hours. 2 pings and 1 cancelled. Approximately 400,000 in my area. maybe 100 drivers but I really have no idea how many. UBER could prevent a good deal of this If they would stop recruiting drivers and start recruiting passengers. There is exactly 0 advertising being done to attract riders, i'd guess that less than 1% of the people in this area have even heard of UBER. That being said there is a huge untapped market that wouldn't even know about an increase. But, back to your question, the public has to see and believe how bad it really is. And that is hard to do, no doubt.


----------



## Wil_Iam_Fuber'd (Aug 17, 2015)

Davesway10 said:


> Nothing personal jrboy but, you are exactly the type of person that this community does not need spearheading an effort such as this. **** the passengers ehh.. Who you going to pick up ? It won't matter what the going rate is if no one is getting in your car. Don't forget, the pubic has access to these forums as well. And, while they are probably not looking at them today, they will be if this gains any sort of national media attention. What are they going to see ? **** em ? Makes me feel warm and fuzzy for you when I hear you are looking for a raise.


You are hopelessly out of touch with ****ing reality dude. Maybe in corn pone Iowa, but put it in context of their options in the major markets:
1-Walk. Please, lazy entitled not going to do that.
2-Use Taxi. Please again. Non english speaking dude been in country three weeks, talking on bluetooth, charges twice as much, demands cash tip/payment if they even show up.
3-Ride the bus with the crack hoes...Ashleigh and Devin are NOT doing that.

Please sir. You are not a stakeholder in this so just STFU. And you do not know as much as you think. I am from/in Chicago. You believe we don't understand hardball Union politics here? We practically invented the game son.

The Gen. G.S. Patton once said, "lead me, follow me, or get the hell out of my way."

You choose not to lead, apparently you won't follow, so shut up and sit down. You are not the only one that went to college in Iowa or ever dealt with organizing worker rights issues.

GD this is exhausting carrying you silly trolls all over GUberWurld.


----------



## Wil_Iam_Fuber'd (Aug 17, 2015)

Old Rocker said:


> If he's leading the planned national strike, why isn't he here?


And that is a great fckin pregunta OR. I asked him same on his FB page. Let's see if we get a response.


----------



## uberissohonest (Aug 7, 2015)

because,


Old Rocker said:


> If he's leading the planned national strike, why isn't he here?


 because, as i mentioned earlier, HE IS CONTROLLED OPPOSITION. no driver in their right mind would demand 1.60/mile. this strike is
uber sponsored. uber comes out as the good guy for conceding at 1.60/mile. don't be stupid, people. you are worth more than that for your time/effort/ expenses.


----------



## ATL2SD (Aug 16, 2015)

Wil_Iam_Fuber'd said:


> You choose not to lead, apparently you won't follow, so shut up and sit down.


I agree 1000%...

While I don't agree with all he says, he made some valid points but his agrument falls short when he says he doesn't have time to actively participate. That's a weak minded mentality. You're taking a backseat driver mentality. You can't be a leader in the shadows. Step to the plate or stfu, dude....when my wife tries to side or backseat drive, guess what I tell her?


----------



## Davesway10 (Aug 7, 2015)

Lets do some role reversal here, I'll play devils advocate.
As an UBER representative we hear and are sympathetic to your concerns. We can entertain an increase in local rates but we have concerns of our own that need to be addressed. Surge, while we understand that this can be unavoidable it can be reduced. In exchange for increased rates we want commitments from our partners to be available and online during certain peak hours in order to better serve our customer and keep costs to a minimum. Going offline to artificially inflate demand will no longer be tolerated.

Go..


----------



## ATL2SD (Aug 16, 2015)

Are you going to be a spectator or get in the game? You can't do both.


----------



## ATL2SD (Aug 16, 2015)

Do you drive? What's your interest in all this? I'm curious?


----------



## ATL2SD (Aug 16, 2015)

*crickets*


----------



## Old Rocker (Aug 20, 2015)

uberissohonest said:


> because,
> 
> because, as i mentioned earlier, HE IS CONTROLLED OPPOSITION. no driver in their right mind would demand 1.60/mile. this strike is
> uber sponsored. uber comes out as the good guy for conceding at 1.60/mile. don't be stupid, people. you are worth more than that for your time/effort/ expenses.


Hurr durr huh wut? The strike is Uber sponsored?


----------



## tb1984 (Jul 24, 2015)

Wil_Iam_Fuber'd said:


> Ok, I agree with the concept that regulators could step in and set minimum/floor the rates. In IL/CHI they have already turned down the option to do so. They are leaving TNC price up to the operators and the market.
> 
> But things have changed in the TNC driver universe since GUber panicked itself into a price war with BLyft. 90% of the driver cadre run both apps simultaneous. They take the "best" pings and cxl the rest. GUber is the 800 lb. gorilla. If they raise rates BLyft will follow suit. If not, the driver cadre will deal with BLyft at that time. *Or simply ignore all BLyft pings, as most do now.* But, "first things first". This action is a FIRST step! We take the second step after the first step. You're worried about how we're going to get back from the Moon. We got to build the damn rockets first...worry about BLyft later.
> 
> ...


That's what all Uberx drivers should do, but free and easy money from Lyft is right in front of Uber drivers' eyes, and they can't resist. That's why "90% of the driver cadre run both apps simultaneous".

"Move the price up to a point that reflects economic reality and compete on service/quality"

How can you compete on service/quality when "90% of the driver cadre run both apps simultaneous"?

"If they raise rates BLyft will follow suit."

Lyft does not have any major market shares in big cities, even if Lyft followed Uber suit, Lyft would always undercut rates to get market shares. Ok, so we could get Uber and Lyft rates to $1.6/mile, but Lyft would still use investors' money and its profit money to give out riders and drivers. (I know that in a few areas, Uber does drop rates to get more public, but rates are still above $1/mile)

Tip, rating system, minimum cancellation fee, minimum fares and other demands could get done with organized strike.

A guaranteed rate demand, we need regulations because it's a free market.


----------



## ocbob2 (Aug 18, 2015)

tb1984 said:


> Again, you think that Lyft would just sit there and do nothing with its investors money?


They have had investors money amd is a small percentage of Uber dominance. Their last go around of radio commercials sucked eggs and didn't make drivers too happy.


----------



## ginseng41 (Nov 30, 2014)

Old Rocker said:


> Hurr durr huh wut? The strike is Uber sponsored?


Could be their attempt to see how much people are willing to pay on a non premium night. Not likely, but it rests within the realm of possibility of their devious minds. We know they're hemorrhaging money on all these lawsuits


----------



## Davesway10 (Aug 7, 2015)

Wil_Iam_Fuber'd said:


> You are hopelessly out of touch with ****ing reality dude. Maybe in corn pone Iowa, but put it in context of their options in the major markets:
> 1-Walk. Please, lazy entitled not going to do that.
> 2-Use Taxi. Please again. Non english speaking dude been in country three weeks, talking on bluetooth, charges twice as much, demands cash tip/payment if they even show up.
> 3-Ride the bus with the crack hoes...Ashleigh and Devin are NOT doing that.
> ...


HaHa, Yeah I know. Us Iowa boys don't know shit but cornfields, combines and goats. So you think that strong arming passengers into using uber because of cheap rates and long waits for taxis is going to gain public support. Kind of makes you just like UBER. Maybe you better STFU. I haven't just dealt with organizing and workers rights, I do it. I walked the line with the caterpillar boys in Joliet two years ago when they were on strike. Were you there ?I walked around the capital of Wisconsin for two weeks while Scott Walker systematically destroyed collective bargaining rights for workers, Were you there ? I'll be walking the line with Chrysler, GM, Ford and Deere very soon if we can't reach a deal. Will you be there ? I've given the last 20 years of my life to labor, have you been there? Because I tell you why I haven't been involved up to this point, which is what, 5 day's or so old, I should STFU. If you don't think you need public support you are dead wrong. You see, the politicians(you know the guys who make and pass laws, least ways that's how it works down here in corn pone Iowa), even the worst of them, have to listen to the majority of their constituency at some level. How do you think the public fits into that one. But go right ahead, piss of UBER and the very people you want to pay you more. And at the same time convince local and state governments that it works for everyone. Let me know how that works out for you. Think I'll drink me some moonshine now. Get sorta drunk you know, maybe I'll call me a cab.


----------



## MoneyUber4 (Dec 9, 2014)

All drivers, lets try a passive strike.

On the clock. Log off for 5 mins every 15, 30, 45, (60-00-12) minutes - log off for 5 mins. Ck your clock. All drivers, Try it.

Log off every 15 minutes for 5 minutes

Surges might happen if all drivers are off every 15 mins on the clock for 5 mins.

I am already on strike, I am 100% off unless there is a surge of 2X.


----------



## ATL2SD (Aug 16, 2015)

Yeah that's fine, blown & dandy. But are you a current or past Uber driver? What's your interest in this thread? In this forum?


----------



## Davesway10 (Aug 7, 2015)

ATL2SD said:


> Do you drive? What's your interest in all this? I'm curious?


is this directed at me ? If so, yes, I drive. I'm very interested in labor related topics, I didn't even here about the "strike" as it were until a few days ago. I've been reading all the threads on it since then. Decided to add my 2 cents tonight. I've only been driving for 2 months and generally keep my comments to myself. This topic however has some relevance to my full time Job.


----------



## jrboy (Sep 14, 2015)

Davesway10 said:


> Nothing personal jrboy but, you are exactly the type of person that this community does not need spearheading an effort such as this. **** the passengers ehh.. Who you going to pick up ? It won't matter what the going rate is if no one is getting in your car. Don't forget, the pubic has access to these forums as well. And, while they are probably not looking at them today, they will be if this gains any sort of national media attention. What are they going to see ? **** em ? Makes me feel warm and fuzzy for you when I hear you are looking for a raise.


you act like we need public support to pull the strike off. uber needs to seriously consider how the public feels not being able to rely on uber for a ride strike weekend. riders are ubers customer base. all i am saying is that if uber don't care about the public why should drivers. we need to focus on drivers uniting for a better future.


----------



## Wil_Iam_Fuber'd (Aug 17, 2015)

Davesway10 said:


> Lets do some role reversal here, I'll play devils advocate.
> As an UBER representative we hear and are sympathetic to your concerns. We can entertain an increase in local rates but we have concerns of our own that need to be addressed. Surge, while we understand that this can be unavoidable it can be reduced. In exchange for increased rates we want commitments from our partners to be available and online during certain peak hours in order to better serve our customer and keep costs to a minimum. Going offline to artificially inflate demand will no longer be tolerated.
> 
> Go..


How can we go "off-line" to artificially increase demand? How does lack of supply increase demand? And we work peak hours already, because this is when we can fill orders. You do not pay us to sit around in park.

Further, we can't see your order flow or your "demand". Your algorithym controls YOUR surge rates. If you are concerned that YOUR surge rate is inducing an unfair market price, you can turn it off.

On the national TV show, "Late Night With Steven Colbert", Mr. Kalanik stated he could "turn off surge" if the company desired. So, drivers do NOT control GUber surge. GUber controls their surge and we simply respond accordingly. As ICs, we fill the orders that are most advantageous to us.

Go.


----------



## ATL2SD (Aug 16, 2015)

Davesway10 said:


> is this directed at me ? If so, yes, I drive. I'm very interested in labor related topics, I didn't even here about the "strike" as it were until a few days ago. I've been reading all the threads on it since then. Decided to add my 2 cents tonight. I've only been driving for 2 months and generally keep my comments to myself. This topic however has some relevance to my full time Job.


Then why don't you try adding some of your ideas to the collective. I'm baffled by the fact that you claim to have plenty of experience in relation to labor disputes & workers rights but you don't want to actively participate...seems to me you want to throw your idea's out & get someone to follow through with them. That sh*t is weak. We're a lot stronger doing this together, than some randy from Iowa who thinks he has all the answers because his resume says so. You come across as entitled as some of the people I give rides to.


----------



## Davesway10 (Aug 7, 2015)

ATL2SD said:


> Then why don't you try adding some of your ideas to the collective. I'm baffled by the fact that you claim to have plenty of experience in relation to labor disputes & workers rights but you don't want to actively participate...seems to me you want to throw your idea's out & get someone to follow through with them. That sh*t is weak. We're a lot stronger doing this together, than some randy from Iowa who thinks he has all the answer because his resume says so. You come across as entitled as some of the people who I give rides to.


So, I come into the conversation tonight. And this is my understanding of events as you interpret them.
1. "Then why don't you try adding some of your ideas to the collective"
Followed by
2. "seems to me you want to throw your idea's out & get someone to follow through with them"
Honestly, I'm confused by your logic. Am I offering ideas or not.

I've been reading these posts for a few days, and had not been active. Already stipulated that. Even stipulated that my reasons for doing so were poor excuses. But thanks for pointing out to me what I had already pointed out to you.
So tonight I decide to comment, add my thoughts and actively participate. And you accuse me of not adding ideas and not participating, while at the same time accusing me of throwing out my ideas and asking someone else to follow through. WTF is a Randy. I never said I had all the answers and I've not submitted my resume. Because I disagree with the methodology behind this strike I'm now a troll and an entitled PAX. Jesus, I feel like quoting Rodney King. This "strike" was initiated without any input from the driver community - interpret this as meaning no organization - by someone who filmed a somewhat inspired video that got everyone to say "**** yeah" - still no organization - followed by a facebook page with a few demands from 1 person which 26 pages later no one agrees on what those demands really should be just a collective lets strike and UBER will give us what we want. And, here we are. What have you done ?


----------



## jrboy (Sep 14, 2015)

every driver with a social media account thats on board with the strike. share the media coverage of the strike. the more shares the more will other news agency's and affiliates see this as news worthy and will bring more coverage nation wide.


----------



## Wil_Iam_Fuber'd (Aug 17, 2015)

Davesway10 said:


> ... I haven't just dealt with organizing and workers rights, I do it. I walked the line with the caterpillar boys in Joliet two years ago when they were on strike. Were you there ?


Ya as$#hol, I've been there. I live near there. And spent ten years of my prior life in uniform, fighting in shitholes that made Joliet look like a paradise.

Fighting for your rights to prance around with a cardboard sign *****ing about your "working conditions".

Look guy, I respect your history. Truly. Served my time in hell and got holes in my body to prove it. And that's not even considering my Ex. Which was a separate ten year sentence, served concurrently.

And I have been drinking a little vino myself this evening so please forgive a loose tongue.

If we met for a beer we would probably agree on most things. The problem with GUber is the "old rulz" just don't work. TK could give a [email protected]$k about a bunch of rulz. He done broke most of them already.

So a union, regulations, politicians, nlrb etc is just more rulz BS to him. You do not understand your opposition. It is not the old manufacturing base.

And how did all that union stuff work out for you? CAT is laying off thousands in IL, again. And these are the jobs they didn't move to Mexico years ago. F#$k them.

We could work for years to get a framework in place, TK'll just ignore/evade/disrupt it.

We need to go old, old school, guerilla style. So there is only one question, are you a wolf or are you a sheep? I was trained as a Wolf. Wolves hunt, sheep get slaughtered. I am still here, hunting. Can't say the same about the sheep we encountered.


----------



## Davesway10 (Aug 7, 2015)

Wil_Iam_Fuber'd said:


> How can we go "off-line" to artificially increase demand? How does lack of supply increase demand? And we work peak hours already, because this is when we can fill orders. You do not pay us to sit around in park.
> 
> Further, we can't see your order flow or your "demand". Your algorithym controls YOUR surge rates. If you are concerned that YOUR surge rate is inducing an unfair market price, you can turn it off.
> 
> ...


Basic economics, that's how. When demand exceeds supply the market adjust accordingly and price goes up, thus the "surge". So, when partners collectively log off of the app right before expected peak hours and demand thereby exceeds supply the surge goes into effect. That is how you artificially increase demand.


----------



## Davesway10 (Aug 7, 2015)

Wil_Iam_Fuber'd said:


> Ya as$#hol, I've been there. I live near there. And spent ten years of my prior life in uniform, fighting in shitholes that made Joliet look like a paradise.
> 
> Fighting for your rights to prance around with a cardboard sign *****ing about your "working conditions".
> 
> ...


Thank you for the compliment, I've been called that a lot. I wear it with pride. Generally when someone hears something they either don't like or don't want to hear then the one saying it is an as$#hol. I accept that. Thank you for your service as well. I find this statement "Fighting for your rights to prance around with a cardboard sign *****ing about your "working conditions" somewhat ironic considering that is what you are doing here. *****ing about your working conditions with UBER. It is a shame about caterpillar, 10,000 out of jobs. That is the fault of Corporate greed not unions. You're right, it could take years. Corrupt politicians and corrupt CEO's run this country.


----------



## Wil_Iam_Fuber'd (Aug 17, 2015)

Davesway10 said:


> Basic economics, that's how. When demand exceeds supply the market adjust accordingly and price goes up, thus the "surge". So, when partners collectively log off of the app right before expected peak hours and demand thereby exceeds supply the surge goes into effect. That is how you artificially increase demand.


Possibly. But GUber controls the "surge" price mechanic. Not drivers. It is their software & pricing system. And customers always have other transit options. No one forces them to "request guber". GUber could eliminate surge from the business model all together and we could not stop them. We do not control this. GUber can choose when, how, and where to implement surge. And they can turn it off whenever they please.

Are you trying to set a record for most "wrong posts" in a row?


----------



## Davesway10 (Aug 7, 2015)

Wil_Iam_Fuber'd said:


> Are you trying to set a record for most "wrong posts" in a row?


Well, I must be. Explain to me what initiates a surge.


----------



## ATL2SD (Aug 16, 2015)

Smh...


----------



## Wil_Iam_Fuber'd (Aug 17, 2015)

Davesway10 said:


> Thank you for the compliment, I've been called that a lot. I wear it with pride. Generally when someone hears something they either don't like or don't want to hear then the one saying it is an as$#hol. I accept that. Thank you for your service as well. I find this statement "Fighting for your rights to prance around with a cardboard sign *****ing about your "working conditions" somewhat ironic considering that is what you are doing here. *****ing about your working conditions with UBER. It is a shame about caterpillar, 10,000 out of jobs. That is the fault of Corporate greed not unions. You're right, it could take years. Corrupt politicians and corrupt CEO's run this country.


The difference between us is that we actually fought, life on the line. And we had to bury our fallen mates. This was the consequence of losing. You are a diletante, a poseur. And took a coffee break when you felt like it. And then you lost and went back to Iowa. So, sheep then?


----------



## Davesway10 (Aug 7, 2015)

Oh I don't know, based on what this guy is asking I'd say I nailed it.



MoneyUber4 said:


> All drivers, lets try a passive strike.
> 
> On the clock. Log off for 5 mins every 15, 30, 45, (60-00-12) minutes - log off for 5 mins. Ck your clock. All drivers, Try it.
> 
> ...


----------



## Davesway10 (Aug 7, 2015)

Wil_Iam_Fuber'd said:


> The difference between us is that we actually fought, life on the line. And we had to bury our fallen mates. This was the consequence of losing. You are a diletante, a poseur. And took a coffee break when you felt like it. And then you lost and went back to Iowa. So, sheep then?


Not sure how to respond to this. Not exactly comparing apples to apples here. Again, thank you for your service.


----------



## Wil_Iam_Fuber'd (Aug 17, 2015)

Davesway10 said:


> Well, I must be. Explain to me what initiates a surge.


How the f#$k do we know? Are you deaf? It's gd GUbers software. Ask them how their "algorythem" wurks. Maybe you'll get a straight answer. That would be a first.


----------



## Davesway10 (Aug 7, 2015)

ATL2SD said:


> Smh...


why. do drivers or do they not artificially create surges in this manner.


----------



## Davesway10 (Aug 7, 2015)

Wil_Iam_Fuber'd said:


> How the f#$k do we know? Are you deaf? It's gd GUbers software. Ask them how their "algorythem" wurks. Maybe you'll get a straight answer. That would be a first.


Wow, you guy's are off your rocker. I made a statement, you said I as wrong, going for a record or something. Then when I asked how it works this is the response. Your credibility is slipping. I at least offered an example of another driver totally unrelated to this thread that basically stated the same thing about artificially creating surges.


----------



## jrboy (Sep 14, 2015)

another driver makes the news! ubers worst nightmare has just begun.


----------



## ATL2SD (Aug 16, 2015)

Davesway10 said:


> why. do drivers or do they not artificially create surges in this manner.


Hey man, do a search. Plenty of info on the forum about how the surge works. You're an intelligent fella, figure it out. I'm not beating a dead horse with you. In the mean time...


----------



## Wil_Iam_Fuber'd (Aug 17, 2015)

Davesway10 said:


> Wow, you guy's are off your rocker. I made a statement, you said I as wrong, going for a record or something. Then when I asked how it works this is the response. Your credibility is slipping. I at least offered an example of another driver totally unrelated to this thread that basically stated the same thing about artificially creating surges.


How does any X driver "know" how surge works? Did he program the software? Do you even drive for GUber? How do you not understand the basic premise that the application controls surge? GUbers application.

What any driver says about how surge works is speculation. Only TK can publicly state what/how surge is. Period.

But for the record, GUber investors have leaked information that implies the GUber "surge" tool is a "supply positioning" utility. Did they teach you about that at your Cat strike briefing?


----------



## jrboy (Sep 14, 2015)

uber off!


----------



## KeJorn (Oct 3, 2014)

AintWorthIt said:


> View attachment 14245


So we want higher mileage rates, a tipping option, AND saturated markets?


----------



## Nova828 (Oct 15, 2014)

I'm just noticing this now and I know I should read though all 27 pages first before posting but here is my question: Why is there an end date to the strike? Isn't the purpose of a strike to stay off the job until our demands are met? I would think that Uber stands to lose a lot more in revenue if they give in to our demands rather than let one weekend go by with slightly fewer drivers on the road. If we all stay off the roads until our demands are met Uber really will have no choice but to give in, our demands seem pretty reasonable to me. 

If this has already been discussed please ignore me, I'll find it eventually...


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

*#UberSTRIKE | Media Coverage & Poll to Gauge Driver Sentiment*


----------



## UberLou (May 5, 2015)




----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

^^^What is truly amazing is that these Ubershills work for free.


----------



## UberLou (May 5, 2015)




----------



## William1964 (Jul 28, 2015)

On top of the strike, & I will contact a radio station through text to let them know there's a plan to strike either at the other office or City Hall on the 16th thru 18th. That's about the second toughest thing I could do.

The strongest thing I could do is try to get the riders not to order a ride on that weekend. And the best place to ask for that is at ubers Facebook page but I'm not willing to expose my Facebook page to a bunch of angry customers.

If someone has a decent Facebook page like me instead of one filled with the beer bong rips chugging or bunch of games and almost every other objectionable thing I would hope they would post the strike information there asking riders not to order rides from uber

A decent Facebook page with a couple of years of history only adds credibility. A shill that was born yesterday is a troll


----------



## William1964 (Jul 28, 2015)

I don't understand the weekend strike Monday morning 5 a.m. makes sense to me Friday evening at 4 p.m. makes sense to me City Hall will be open someone there will actually be there to hear your complaint see your complaint. Some people be affected by having to take a taxi or get home from work late or show up at work late. Weekends are for football and barbecues not strikes.

I don't care about tipping I just dont.

My main concern is my own happiness and welfare. And believe it or not it's possible I can get ubers lawyers to listen this Friday in court room 1108 at the Daley center 9:30 a.m.

This is a real complaint in a real courtroom. You're all invited to watch if you want I don't care. I still haven't received their motion to dismiss or answer to my complaint. I don't even know if the sheriff delivered the summons

If you'd like you can wear the uber decal on your shirt forehead whatever and get a new one at the office on your way home. If you just sit there with no identifying marks no one's going to know there's another person with another complaint


----------



## Teksaz (Mar 16, 2015)

Oh boy, Randy really has room to talk. He's one of the biggest Uber Shills on the planet. Don't be surprised if Uber's paying this jackass a lot of money to be one of their biggest evangelist on Youtube.

I watch his video's for the entertainment value. Like when he was ****ing an 18yr. old and he's like 36. Yeah, stand behind ol moral Randy, he's good people. lol

The ****** Bag Award could go either way.

Has anyone heard the call to damage non striking drivers' cars? That's the first I've heard and it came out of good ol boy Randy's mouth. Is he fear mongering? or is it a thing?


----------



## AintWorthIt (Sep 30, 2014)




----------



## andaas (May 19, 2015)

Teksaz said:


> Has anyone heard the call to damage non striking drivers' cars? That's the first I've heard and it came out of good ol boy Randy's mouth. Is he fear mongering? or is it a thing?


I believe the "damage" issue arose from a comment left on the Uber Freedom page; not from the organizer himself. This was something that was deleted (as it should have been), because that is not the message that should be sent.


----------



## andaas (May 19, 2015)

Love all the posters people are making (for the record, the official Uber Freedom poster is comically crappy).


----------



## ATL2SD (Aug 16, 2015)




----------



## Feisal Mo (Dec 19, 2014)

Another media coverage regarding the strike...see below URL.

Please contact your local media regarding the strike.
Here in Minnesota the vikings are playing on the weekend of the strike and it should be newsworthy. I've contacted few media outlets already and will keep you updated if anything surfaces.

Thanks,

http://www.khou.com/story/tech/2015/09/30/uber-drivers-across-country-planning-to-strike/73070140/


----------



## eman1122 (Aug 26, 2015)

I've watched a lot of Uber Man's videos. I think he is really informative and his videos are really helpful and I'm sure I'm not the only driver that feels this way. 

But talk of a strike has been in the works longer than I've ever heard of the name Abe Husein and drivers have been fed up long before I even became a driver.

Here's my two cents in case anyone is interested:

This Abe Husein is not going to be the face to my voice for better terms under Uber. I'm not in support of striking because he came along. I'm in support for striking because I don't want to see rates fall lower than they are and who's to say Uber won't lower fares in the near future? 

I'm in support for striking because I want to be treated like a true independent contractor. I want to be able to negotiate terms and not just be told how conditions are going to be. I should be able to choose the fare I want to drive and not be disciplined not choosing all fares. Sure, I can log out if I don't feel like driving. But that's not the point I'm trying to make. I shouldn't have to accept fares from individuals who are 10 minutes away and are literally just going around the corner or a couple of blocks. As an independent contractor, this type of fare is not profitable for my business and as such I should have a right to limit my expenses and liabilities. Either Uber should address this issue or I should have the right to cancel.

I'm in support for striking because I think the option to tip should be left to the consumer. Uber shouldn't take this option away and promote it to riders as part of the cashless experience. I for one don't rate passengers poorly if they do not tip. But I am upset that Uber would promote this type of culture.

These are just some of the issues that not only I face, but other drivers in my market and other markets would face and would like to see addressed. I don't agree with the whole burner phones and violent retaliation to drivers who don't strike. That's a ridiculous method and makes us no better than the company that uses similar tactics to keep us drivers in line. Strike or don't strike. That decisions is left to the individual driver. But be informed. Be aware of what's really going on. And be aware that, as a whole, us drivers can make a change. Things are only going to get worse. It's only a matter of time.


----------



## ATL2SD (Aug 16, 2015)

UberLou said:


>


Lol!...Good luck to you guys. Is he an actual employee? What's with the Uber merchandise?


----------



## Micmac (Jul 31, 2015)

I m in


----------



## Feisal Mo (Dec 19, 2014)

ATL2SD said:


> View attachment 14302












I think they stole it from Minnesota United. LOL.


ATL2SD said:


> View attachment 14302


----------



## ATL2SD (Aug 16, 2015)

Lmao...I definitely see the similarities.


----------



## Uzcaliber (Aug 22, 2014)

eman1122 said:


> This Abe Husein is not going to be the face to my voice for better terms under Uber. I'm not in support of striking because he came along. I'm in support for striking because I don't want to see rates fall lower than they are and who's to say Uber won't lower fares in the near future?


See the link below, quote from the CEO: "Our intention is to make Uber so efficient, cars so highly utilized that for most people it is cheaper than owning a car," Kalanick said. Remember I didn't say it, Uber did. The rate will definitely keep dropping until probably close to the IRS guideline of car ownership cost, $0.57/mile for 2015. $0.57 is just an example. It's practically zero labor cost, whatever the figure for the car ownership is (AAA says $0.61/mile, you may argue what the number is but you get my point), Uber's plan is to have riders pay for the cost of car ownership only. After Uber's commissions, drivers will get negative net income, not to mention the mileage to pick up riders and cancellations. That's Uber's vision for the future. Some markets are already below $1/mile.

http://www.businessinsider.com/ubers-plans-to-be-cheaper-than-owning-a-car-2015-2


----------



## Micmac (Jul 31, 2015)

How can pax join the strike?


----------



## Old Rocker (Aug 20, 2015)

Uzcaliber said:


> See the link below, quote from the CEO: "Our intention is to make Uber so efficient, cars so highly utilized that for most people it is cheaper than owning a car," Kalanick said. The rate will definitely keep dropping until probably close to the IRS guideline of car ownership cost, $0.57/mile for 2015. Remember I didn't say it, Uber did. It's practically zero labor cost, Uber's plan is to have riders pay for the cost of car ownership only, and after Uber's commissions, drivers will get negative net income. That's Uber's vision for the future.
> 
> http://www.businessinsider.com/ubers-plans-to-be-cheaper-than-owning-a-car-2015-2


I don't see anywhere in the article where TK says the rate will keep dropping to 57 cents a mile. There's more costs to car ownership than the mileage expense, like actually buying a car and paying insurance, registration fees, sales taxes, and safety inspections.


----------



## ocbob2 (Aug 18, 2015)

Micmac said:


> How can pax join the strike?


Use lyft


----------



## Mr_Frenchie (Jul 13, 2015)

One name. Abe Husein. Don’t trust that con artist.


----------



## ocbob2 (Aug 18, 2015)

Mr_Frenchie said:


> One name. Abe Husein. Don't trust that con artist.


I don't care about him but a strike will hopefully set a tone.


----------



## uberissohonest (Aug 7, 2015)

if as many were on board for using ACRO as there is for this strike, the strike probably would not be necessary in the first place, as the system has a tendency to correct itself in the DRIVER'S favor. if 60% of drivers would employ acro, there
would probably be enough surge at most hours of the day to get the deserved compensation. that being said, i still think a decent rate just a hair under cab rates that does not fluctuate would be preferable. the uber app would still
clown the shit out of the cab companies.


----------



## MoneyUber4 (Dec 9, 2014)

Micmac said:


> How can pax join the strike?


Order and cancel rides all the time during the strike. 
Use your grace period (before 5 mins) no charge to pax. 
I will appreciated it very much. 
UBER's computers will go nuts!!!


----------



## ATL2SD (Aug 16, 2015)

uberissohonest said:


> if as many were on board for using ACRO as there is for this strike, the strike probably would not be necessary in the first place, as the system has a tendency to correct itself in the DRIVER'S favor. if 60% of drivers would employ acro, there
> would probably be enough surge at most hours of the day to get the deserved compensation. that being said, i still think a decent rate just a hair under cab rates that does not fluctuate would be preferable. the uber app would still
> clown the shit out of the cab companies.


I wholeheartedly agree, not speaking for myself cause I still ACRO my ass off, but a lot these guys are scared of deactivation. LA deactivation was a failed test on Uber's part. We should be pushing ACRO more than ever.


----------



## jrboy (Sep 14, 2015)

andaas said:


> I believe the "damage" issue arose from a comment left on the Uber Freedom page; not from the organizer himself. This was something that was deleted (as it should have been), because that is not the message that should be sent.


yes i actually seen the comment on the post. it's just some idiot. there are idiots everywhere. but that's not what is being advocated from the organizer himself . we are not for violence but we definitely have the resolve to strike uber and get our voice heard. On Oct 16th at 5 pm "uber off".


----------



## rtaatl (Jul 3, 2014)

Mr_Frenchie said:


> One name. Abe Husein. Don't trust that con artist.


Like Travis is sooooo much better...lol


----------



## ATL2SD (Aug 16, 2015)

ocbob2 said:


> I don't care about him but a strike will hopefully set a tone.


Couldn't have said it better


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

Drivebynight said:


> A strike will never work.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I'm in favor of all the proposals but it won't work.
> 
> ...


if your full time our part time you still run you car for a loss at .85 cents a mile so anybody that doing this need the money for some reason our another.Dont buy the social reason for doing this


----------



## UberLou (May 5, 2015)




----------



## rtaatl (Jul 3, 2014)

UberLou said:


> View attachment 14368


Ummmm....then most party goers would be catching a case every Saturday night trying to fish for a better vehicle or get an SUV for free on Uberblack.


----------



## AintWorthIt (Sep 30, 2014)

Give it up UberLou, we know you're a uber lover and will work for pennies. Those of us with a backbone are taking a stand.


----------



## Uzcaliber (Aug 22, 2014)

Old Rocker said:


> I don't see anywhere in the article where TK says the rate will keep dropping to 57 cents a mile. There's more costs to car ownership than the mileage expense, like actually buying a car and paying insurance, registration fees, sales taxes, and safety inspections.


I threw in an IRS number just as an example, so it's not just an arbitrary number. Whatever the number is, Uber said it would cheaper than car ownership. Whatever the cost of ownership is, it's what drivers pay (insurance, gas, tolls, maintenance, repairs, car depreciation which on average car depreciate in value by $0.20-$0.25/mile, and other expenses ). After paying for Uber commission, drivers get negative income. Drivers may feel they get positive net income until they have to replace their cars or repairs for examples. You drive UberSelect, your figure for the cost of ownership is higher, may be $1.50/mile (again, I am just guessing, I hope you get my point).


----------



## ATL2SD (Aug 16, 2015)

UberLou said:


> View attachment 14368


.78/mile was the going X rate in your city over this past summer. Where was your outrage then?...


----------



## Old Rocker (Aug 20, 2015)

UberLou said:


> View attachment 14368


I was wondering about the theft of service aspect, but upon reflection, and I'm not a lawyer, it probably isn't theft of service since the service doesn't officially begin until the pax physically enters the vehicle.


----------



## rtaatl (Jul 3, 2014)

Old Rocker said:


> I was wondering about the theft of service aspect, but upon reflection, and I'm not a lawyer, it probably isn't theft of service since the service doesn't officially begin until the pax physically enters the vehicle.


Uber let's passengers take advantage of drivers with the 5 minute cancel rule. Drivers waste time and gas on wild goose chases already by drunks abusing the system just about any given weekend...no assistance needed from potential strikers. Where is the outrage now already?!?!?


----------



## Old Rocker (Aug 20, 2015)

Uzcaliber said:


> I threw in a number as an example, not just an arbitrary number. Whatever the number is Uber said it would cheaper than car ownership. Whatever the cost of ownership is, it's what drivers pay (insurance, gas, tolls, maintenance, repairs, car depreciation which on average car depreciate in value by $0.20-$0.25/mile, and other expenses ). After paying for Uber commission, drivers get negative income. Drivers may feel they get positive net income until they have to replace their cars or repairs. In some market it's already below $1/mile already, if you still don't get it.


I don't get 'negative income' from driving for Uber. I'm not going to get rich admittedly. Maybe you and I do things differently. In fairness of disclosure, my market is $1.10 a mile.

I make more than enough working 20 hours a week to make my car payment, and pay for gas, and have money left over. And when I do my taxes and take the mileage deduction, it will reduce my tax bill, which effectively is extra income.


----------



## Mr Microphone (Sep 23, 2015)

Warning: Strike if you wish, I have no issue with that. However, regarding fake accounts I leave you with this definition. 

Dictionary 
fraud noun \ˈfrȯd\
: the crime of using dishonest methods to take something valuable from another person (another drivers time and fuel)
: a person who pretends to be what he or she is not in order to trick people (fake account)
: a copy of something that is meant to look like the real thing in order to trick people 

Think about this when you create your fake accounts. I support the items at issue, however I think there is a better way. I will not attach myself to a person or action that supports fraud.


----------



## jrboy (Sep 14, 2015)

UberLou said:


> View attachment 14368


this guy's right, uber doesn't care about the service we provide. telling pax to not tip us for our service truly is theft of service


----------



## rtaatl (Jul 3, 2014)

Mr Microphone said:


> Warning: Strike if you wish, I have no issue with that. However, regarding fake accounts I leave you with this definition.
> 
> Dictionary
> fraud noun \ˈfrȯd\
> ...


Again....people are already using phony accounts with either prepaid or fraudulent credit cards. Over the course of the past year the names on ride requests are getting stranger. The proposed shananegins a lot of you think protestors might do are already being done daily by current Uber customers in the system....so like I said before, where is the outrage now.


----------



## ginseng41 (Nov 30, 2014)

Old Rocker said:


> I don't get 'negative income' from driving for Uber. I'm not going to get rich admittedly. Maybe you and I do things differently. In fairness of disclosure, my market is $1.10 a mile.
> 
> I make more than enough working 20 hours a week to make my car payment, and pay for gas, and have money left over. And when I do my taxes and take the mileage deduction, it will reduce my tax bill, which effectively is extra income.


You will not be able to use a loss from Uber indefinitely. Depending on how the IRS interprets things, Uber will be considered a hobby in certain circumstance.

http://www.irs.gov/uac/Business-or-Hobby?-Answer-Has-Implications-for-Deductions


----------



## jrboy (Sep 14, 2015)

Mr Microphone said:


> Warning: Strike if you wish, I have no issue with that. However, regarding fake accounts I leave you with this definition.
> 
> Dictionary
> fraud noun \ˈfrȯd\
> ...


if you're worried about this just use your friends and family phones. those are not fake accounts. limit to 2 cancellations each. not a major impact but effective nontheless. i know this because i HATE IT when that happens to me. time and gas wasted, and surge gone. fml.


----------



## Old Rocker (Aug 20, 2015)

Mr Microphone said:


> Warning: Strike if you wish, I have no issue with that. However, regarding fake accounts I leave you with this definition.
> 
> Dictionary
> fraud noun \ˈfrȯd\
> ...


Inconceivable!


----------



## Mr Microphone (Sep 23, 2015)

rtaatl said:


> Again....people are already using phony accounts with either prepaid or fraudulent credit cards. Over the course of the past year the names on ride requests are getting stranger. The proposed shananegins a lot of you think protestors might do are already being done daily by current Uber customers in the system....so like I said before, where is the outrage now.


Fraud is fraud, I don't care who is doing it, it is wrong. I refuse to be attached to it in any way. I will not commit fraud, you have my word as a gentleman, and a fellow driver. There ARE things that need to be addressed, and many of those items are on the list of the strikers. I believe in the message, but not the current means. If the leaders of this strike condemn fraud, I could get on-board, but currently they are encouraging it.


----------



## ginseng41 (Nov 30, 2014)

jrboy said:


> if you're worried about this just use your friends and family phones. those are not fake accounts. limit to 2 cancellations each. not a major impact but effective nontheless. i know this because i HATE IT when that happens to me. time and gas wasted, and surge gone. fml.


Don't think that was the point of his post. I believe he was stating that committing fraud in the name of the strike is wrong.


----------



## Old Rocker (Aug 20, 2015)

ginseng41 said:


> You will not be able to use a loss from Uber indefinitely. Depending on how the IRS interprets things, Uber will be considered a hobby in certain circumstance.
> 
> http://www.irs.gov/uac/Business-or-Hobby?-Answer-Has-Implications-for-Deductions


I'm not using Uber as a losing business proposition. I'm simply saying the standard mileage deduction will reduce my taxable income and lower my tax bill. That's all the oft mentioned 57.5 cents per mile is. It's a tax deduction, not an expense.


----------



## Uzcaliber (Aug 22, 2014)

Old Rocker said:


> I don't get 'negative income' from driving for Uber. I'm not going to get rich admittedly. Maybe you and I do things differently. In fairness of disclosure, my market is $1.10 a mile.
> 
> I make more than enough working 20 hours a week to make my car payment, and pay for gas, and have money left over. And when I do my taxes and take the mileage deduction, it will reduce my tax bill, which effectively is extra income.


Originally I replied someone else post about how he was afraid of rate cut and I quoted what the vision of Uber was. Since Uber's vision is cheaper than car ownership, the plan is to keep cutting the rate. Yours is $1.10/mile, some market is below $1/mile. Uber must have a specific number for its vision as the minimum number considered as the cost of car ownership, may be $0.70/mile. Every company has a vision, it's what they are shooting for, and keep pushing for that vision.


----------



## ginseng41 (Nov 30, 2014)

Old Rocker said:


> I'm not using Uber as a losing business proposition. I'm simply saying the standard mileage deduction will reduce my taxable income and lower my tax bill. That's all the oft mentioned 57.5 cents per mile is. It's a tax deduction, not an expense.


So you're deducting the mileage on Schedule A not C?


----------



## jrboy (Sep 14, 2015)

Mr Microphone said:


> Fraud is fraud, I don't care who is doing it, it is wrong. I refuse to be attached to it in any way. I will not commit fraud, you have my word as a gentleman, and a fellow driver. There ARE things that need to be addressed, and many of those items are on the list of the strikers. I believe in the message, but not the current means. If the leaders of this strike condemn fraud, I could get on-board, but currently they are encouraging it.


 if you have values and principles like you think you have then you should really consider quitting, because you are
'partnered" with a company that has none. Article: http://techcrunch.com/2014/08/26/uber-lyft-operation-slog/


----------



## Old Rocker (Aug 20, 2015)

Uzcaliber said:


> Originally I replied someone else post about how he was afraid of rate cut and I quoted what the vision of Uber was. Since Uber's vision is cheaper than car ownership, the plan is to keep cutting the rate. Yours is $1.10/mile, some market is below $1/mile. Uber must have a specific number for its vision as the minimum number considered as the cost of car ownership, may be $0.70/mile. Every company has a vision, it's what they are shooting for, and keep pushing for that vision.


The people I respect the most on these forums are the ones who can debate factually, intelligently, without hyperbole, and without hitting below the belt, regardless of whether or not I always agree with them. Thank you for being one of those people.


----------



## Mr_Frenchie (Jul 13, 2015)

What a bunch of morons following Abe Husain. 

Hook, Line, and Sinker. SMFH


----------



## Mr Microphone (Sep 23, 2015)

ginseng41 said:


> So you're deducting the mileage on Schedule A not C?


The way I understand it, you can take the deduction based on mileage alone. OR, you can figure the expenses of the business as a subcontractor. It's either or, but not both.


----------



## Mr Microphone (Sep 23, 2015)

jrboy said:


> if you have values and principles like you think you have then you should really consider quitting, because you are
> 'partnered" with a company that has none. Article: http://techcrunch.com/2014/08/26/uber-lyft-operation-slog/


Uber is a framework I use to conduct legitimate business. Do I want to see changes? Yes. Am I willing to compromise my principals to enact those changes? Absolutely not. Do I think that I can effect change without compromising? Yes. Lets start a dialogue to enact those changes without damage to ourselves and this fledgling business.


----------



## Old Rocker (Aug 20, 2015)

ginseng41 said:


> So you're deducting the mileage on Schedule A not C?


I see what you are getting at. It will be on Schedule C. So just throwing out numbers, instead of an income of $10,000, the deduction may reduce my taxable income from Uber to $5,000. So, if I'm in a theoretical 15% marginal tax bracket, it will save me a theoretical $750 on my taxes. (yes, I know it may be a bit more complex than that depending on what my actual AGI ends up as.)


----------



## jrboy (Sep 14, 2015)

Mr_Frenchie said:


> What a bunch of morons following Abe Husain.
> 
> Hook, Line, and Sinker. SMFH


keep following travis then. oh and uber *****, oh i mean uber man. talk about pathetic.


----------



## ATL2SD (Aug 16, 2015)

jrboy said:


> if you have values and principles like you think you have then you should really consider quitting, because you are
> 'partnered" with a company that has none. Article: http://techcrunch.com/2014/08/26/uber-lyft-operation-slog/


Boom goes the dynamite!


----------



## ginseng41 (Nov 30, 2014)

Mr Microphone said:


> The way I understand it, you can take the deduction based on mileage alone. OR, you can figure the expenses of the business as a subcontractor. It's either or, but not both.


Schedule C is what you would typically claim either the actual expenses or the mileage deduction which is, under IRS law, an expense, not a real deduction. The only time you can use it on Schedule A is if you're taking Uber as being a hobby. BTW, Schedule A is for itemized deductions, just in case you're not knowing.

I have a feeling that the IRS is going to start going after drivers in about 3-4 years since many are going to be claiming a loss year after year. If not, their either idiots who are only deducting gas, working the surge only hours, or in good rate markets like mine.


----------



## Old Rocker (Aug 20, 2015)

ginseng41 said:


> Schedule C is what you would typically claim either the actual expenses or the mileage deduction which is, under IRS law, an expense, not a real deduction. The only time you can use it on Schedule A is if you're taking Uber as being a hobby. BTW, Schedule A is for itemized deductions, just in case you're not knowing.
> 
> I have a feeling that the IRS is going to start going after drivers in about 3-4 years since many are going to be claiming a loss year after year. If not, their either idiots who are only deducting gas, working the surge only hours, or in good rate markets like mine.


The IRS calls them deductions, as in the 2015 Tax Year Standard Deductible Mileage Rates. And it's not a law.


----------



## Mr Microphone (Sep 23, 2015)

ginseng41 said:


> Schedule C is what you would typically claim either the actual expenses or the mileage deduction which is, under IRS law, an expense, not a real deduction. The only time you can use it on Schedule A is if you're taking Uber as being a hobby. BTW, Schedule A is for itemized deductions, just in case you're not knowing.
> 
> I have a feeling that the IRS is going to start going after drivers in about 3-4 years since many are going to be claiming a loss year after year. If not, their either idiots who are only deducting gas, working the surge only hours, or in good rate markets like mine.


Thank god the wife does the taxes now... She's college edumacated and all. We're keeping records to go either expense or mileage, however it is calculated for taxes, as I said I leave it to the expert. So we can see which works out best. I am hoping even if I don't make a ton, we can offset some of the money we pay in taxes based on her salary. That said, I am not doing terribly taking home 500+ a week on a comfortable schedule before gas and depreciation.


----------



## Old Rocker (Aug 20, 2015)

Mr Microphone said:


> Thank god the wife does the taxes now... She's college edumacated and all. We're keeping records to go either expense or mileage, however it is calculated for taxes, as I said I leave it to the expert. So we can see which works out best. I am hoping even if I don't make a ton, we can offset some of the money we pay in taxes based on her salary. That said, I am not doing terribly taking home 500+ a week on a comfortable schedule before gas and depreciation.


Well, you don't get to take a depreciation deduction unless you bought the car for Ubering and use it exclusively for Ubering (or similar applications).

If you go to a site like Edmunds and put in hypothetical numbers for the resale value for your car with and without Ubering, you'll probably find that the extra miles subtracts one or two cents a mile on a good condition eight year old car.

Depreciation is a subject, which in my short time here, has only been surpassed by the strike talk in the amount of arguing and disagreement on the subject.


----------



## jrboy (Sep 14, 2015)

strike? what strike??? lol. count me in!


----------



## ATL2SD (Aug 16, 2015)

jrboy said:


> strike? what strike??? lol. count me in!


 I sent you an inbox message


----------



## William1964 (Jul 28, 2015)

Change.org

You can create an online petition to send to the person you think can make the change happen.
I ran through it. It might help, and it's something anyone can sign.

You can then send it to Uber. (I don't know his name).

If someone creates it, I will sign it.


----------



## ocbob2 (Aug 18, 2015)

William1964 said:


> Change.org
> 
> You can create an online petition to send to the person you think can make the change happen.
> I ran through it. It might help, and it's something anyone can sign.
> ...


Been Done To death. Why the strike will have more of an impact since it will effect pax.


----------



## Old Rocker (Aug 20, 2015)

I don't put much stock in change.org. Of all the tens or hundreds of thousands petitions, how many have actually brought about change based solely on the petition?


----------



## ATL2SD (Aug 16, 2015)

William1964 said:


> Change.org
> 
> You can create an online petition to send to the person you think can make the change happen.
> I ran through it. It might help, and it's something anyone can sign.
> ...


Thanks, but no thanks.


----------



## William1964 (Jul 28, 2015)

Okay. I don't think making 3-4 people late for work in 267 cities around the World is really going to make a difference.

Just as long as i get more money and less punishment through ratings and deactivation.


----------



## Wil_Iam_Fuber'd (Aug 17, 2015)

Micmac said:


> How can pax join the strike?


Request Lyft. Same time Request Uber.

When the Lyft arrives, tell the Lyft driver to start trip and you'll be tipping him 20% if he can wait a few minutes. When the GUber driver arrives, hand him a strike flyer and say "I thought you were supposed to be on strike...pls cxl this ride"

Then walk over and get in the Lyft (or Taxi for that matter. Same difference)

That GUber driver just might get the message. Maybe he'll actually listen to his customer because most of them aren't listening to their peers.


----------



## Wil_Iam_Fuber'd (Aug 17, 2015)

Mr Microphone said:


> Warning: Strike if you wish, I have no issue with that. However, regarding fake accounts I leave you with this definition.
> 
> Dictionary
> fraud noun \ˈfrȯd\
> ...


Duly noted to you as well sir! Thanks for reaching out to us. We are sorry you had this experience...


----------



## Wil_Iam_Fuber'd (Aug 17, 2015)

Mr Microphone said:


> Fraud is fraud, I don't care who is doing it, it is wrong. I refuse to be attached to it in any way. I will not commit fraud, you have my word as a gentleman, and a fellow driver. There ARE things that need to be addressed, and many of those items are on the list of the strikers. I believe in the message, but not the current means. If the leaders of this strike condemn fraud, I could get on-board, but currently they are encouraging it.


And yet you seem to have no concerns actively driving and paying a corporation that commits massive fraud on a daily basis?

- Illegally entering markets, ignoring injunctions, encouraging drivers to operate in violation of current local ordinances.
- "Tip is included"; a fraud that is at the heart of several pending lawsuits.
- Misclassification of workers. A federal fraud in this case. Which you participate in, by allowing yourself to be illegally classified as an IC.
- "You can make $500 per day, it's up to you". An outlandish radio add airing nationwide to deceptively recruit thousands of new drivers. Is this a fraud?

Does the logical inconsistency of your position not trouble you? Or your partner committing fraud every day in this case is ok because it benefits you? You are paying a 20% commission on every ride to an outfit that is perpetuating one of the largest frauds in American History. Fraud is fraud dude!

Good heavens and for the ever loving sake of San Pedro, do you have any idea how ridiculous you sound?


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Drivebynight said:


> A strike will never work.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I'm in favor of all the proposals but it won't work.
> 
> ...


If you think a strike won't work then what does it matter WHAT we strike for?


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

freebrady said:


> Who will be handing out the checks from the strike fund? I hope uber deactivates everyone who doesn't work that weekend. What a bad idea.


I didn't work LAST weekend. Explain to me how Uber will know why any one driver took the weekend off.

It would be awesome if they did deactivate all drivers who take the weekend off. Perfect lawsuit across the country.


----------



## Wil_Iam_Fuber'd (Aug 17, 2015)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> If you think a strike won't work then what does it matter WHAT we strike for?


Seriously right? You gotta really wonder about some of the rocket scientists here. How the heck did they even manage to get across the border in the first place without killing themselves. Lol.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

KGB7 said:


> I only badger the once that quit before trying.
> 
> Joffrey Baratheon would cut the head from Ubers shoulders and feed it to the dogs.


No he'd be running uber


KGB7 said:


> 1. Each city laws, clearly states how many Uber drivers can be on the road.
> 
> 2. Many of my PAX, and many PAX of many Uber drivers, have stated that they are willing to pay more for Uber ride. Because of the better, cleaner vehicles and nicer drivers.
> 
> ...


What makes you think cities have limits on uber drivers? The Houston ordinance actually SAYS there are no limits. I don't know why they agreed to that but they did.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

John Deer said:


> Just drive Lyft instead of Uber then on the days of the strike. If Uber loses drivers - pax will try Lyft, so you get the ride anyway.


I'm wondering how this will play in houston since we don't (because they are effing idiots!) have lyft.


----------



## KGB7 (Apr 23, 2015)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> No he'd be running uber
> 
> What makes you think cities have limits on uber drivers? The Houston ordinance actually SAYS there are no limits. I don't know why they agreed to that but they did.


https://www.quora.com/Why-do-we-limit-the-number-of-taxi-cabs


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

tb1984 said:


> I think because your area does not have Lyft, that's why the rate is still good. Uber rate in Virginia Beach-Hampon Roads is $0.9/mile and $0.17/minute, and this area has Lyft($0.88/mile and $0.17/minute).
> 
> Because of Lyft, we are Uberx drivers and discussing on this forum. Lyft was first to start using the public as its drivers, then Uberx platform was made. Without Lyft, we would not have heard much about Uber.
> 
> ...


No lyft in houston and we have $1.10 a mile. Plus 28% to uber for new drivers.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

KGB7 said:


> https://www.quora.com/Why-do-we-limit-the-number-of-taxi-cabs


What does that have to do with limits on uber drivers? Yes we need limits. But that doesn't mean there are any.


----------



## KGB7 (Apr 23, 2015)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> What does that have to do with limits on uber drivers? Yes we need limits. But that doesn't mean there are any.


http://www.cio.com/article/2951893/new-york-city-eases-limits-on-ubers-growth.html


----------



## KGB7 (Apr 23, 2015)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> What does that have to do with limits on uber drivers? Yes we need limits. But that doesn't mean there are any.


You live in Texas. So lets take Salado as an example for the sake of argument, which has population over 2,100 . Does Salado city have over 10,000 Uber drivers or Taxi drivers?

Would Salado city Gov allow 5,000 Uber drivers roam its city streets?

Uber, wants cars on every corner of every city. But you honestly believe that city and state laws would allow it?
1. No.
2. Yes. If you grease every city and State corrupt politician with a $$ figure they are willing to sell their own soul for.

Wash DC, has the largest amount and the biggest lobbyist firms in the country. Its the largest corrupt political city in the country. Just listen to Trump, who clearly stated he bough politicians.


----------



## MoneyUber4 (Dec 9, 2014)

Mr Mcomfortablepost: 498998 said:


> Thank god the wife does the taxes now... She's college edumacated and all. We're keeping records to go either expense or mileage, however it is calculated for taxes, as I said I leave it to the expert. So we can see which works out best. I am hoping even if I don't make a ton, we can offset some of the money we pay in taxes based on her salary. That said, I am not doing terribly taking home 500+ a week on a comfortable schedule before gas and depreciation.


So, you are confortable with $500/week? That is not enough money for many of the drivers.


----------



## Mr_Frenchie (Jul 13, 2015)

Gong to be out there Friday, Saturday and Sunday!!


----------



## tb1984 (Jul 24, 2015)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> No lyft in houston and we have $1.10 a mile. Plus 28% to uber for new drivers.


Lyft was at Houston, but then they left because of demanding requirements for drivers.


----------



## John Deer (Feb 12, 2015)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> 28% to uber for new drivers.


28% for UberX?!


----------



## Old Rocker (Aug 20, 2015)

John Deer said:


> 28% for UberX?!


Yes, for drivers activated on Sept 11 or later.


----------



## andaas (May 19, 2015)

I believe it's only 25% (new drivers) here in DFW.


----------



## rtaatl (Jul 3, 2014)

25% is still a significant jump considering older ones are paying 20% and commission rates were 15% over a year ago.


----------



## ocbob2 (Aug 18, 2015)

Mr_Frenchie said:


> What a bunch of morons following Abe Husain.
> 
> Hook, Line, and Sinker. SMFH


And yet on that weekend, you will be following Travis. Please tell me who is the bigger moron?


----------



## John Deer (Feb 12, 2015)

Old Rocker said:


> Yes, for drivers activated on Sept 11 or later.


So, how long would it take them to roll-out 28% nation/worldwide?


----------



## ocbob2 (Aug 18, 2015)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> No lyft in houston and we have $1.10 a mile. Plus 28% to uber for new drivers.


28%? New drivers should be striking to get 20% commission like their brothers. Uber will probably tell all new drivers that for the strike weekend, all commissions will be lowered to 20%! Then half those will ask themselves, "wait? I have been paying 28% this whole time?"


----------



## Feisal Mo (Dec 19, 2014)

Another news coverage...this one a little negative regarding fake accounts but still we are getting attention.

http://www.nbcnews.com/video/driver-calls-for-national-strike-against-uber-536196675576


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

rtaatl said:


> 25% is still a significant jump considering older ones are paying 20% and commission rates were 15% over a year ago.


They lower rates and raise there commision wow.


----------



## Davesway10 (Aug 7, 2015)

Feisal Mo said:


> Another news coverage...this one a little negative regarding fake accounts but still we are getting attention.
> 
> http://www.nbcnews.com/video/driver-calls-for-national-strike-against-uber-536196675576


To you guys who were "debating" with me the other night. Still think public opinion doesn't matter ?


----------



## Teksaz (Mar 16, 2015)

Mr. Slough sounded a little drunk. lol I hate to break it to you but this happens everyday with the existing pax.

On Tuesday I got a ping from Miss Kristen. I was 3-4 minutes away, accepted the trip and NO SHIT as soon as I pulled into the apartment complex, she canceled the trip, and yes it was under 5 minutes so I got ****ed. I was ****ing pissed and I'll remember her name and address so next time if there is a next time, guess what? Cancel *****.

Yeah Davesway10 again you fail, there's no story here. That's something Uber allows to let happen so if anything, Uber is responsible, not the striking drivers.


----------



## KGB7 (Apr 23, 2015)

MoneyUber4 said:


> So, you are confortable with $500/week? That is not enough money for many of the drivers.


Sure he is, just as long as wife continues to bring home 6 figures.


----------



## Wil_Iam_Fuber'd (Aug 17, 2015)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> I didn't work LAST weekend. Explain to me how Uber will know why any one driver took the weekend off.
> 
> It would be awesome if they did deactivate all drivers who take the weekend off. Perfect lawsuit across the country.


As a practical matter, they've already "deactivated" vast numbers of us anyway. Sitting around for hours with zero pings. If there is a difference between being deactivated and being disengaged, it is too miniscule for one to measure. 10/16, we are simply letting them know, "message received".


----------



## KGB7 (Apr 23, 2015)

Feisal Mo said:


> Another news coverage...this one a little negative regarding fake accounts but still we are getting attention.
> 
> http://www.nbcnews.com/video/driver-calls-for-national-strike-against-uber-536196675576


Lol.

The attorney just admitted, that pax who cancel on its drivers are disrupting service and can be legally punished for it.


----------



## Teksaz (Mar 16, 2015)

Exactly right Wil_Iam_Fuber'd . Started at 5:30am this morning. First ping at 6:00am. An airport run taking about 45 minutes with traffic. From about 7:00am to 9:30am received ONE more ping and the pax called me and said she thought my car was to small to get her over sized baby stroller in my car and canceled the trip. I said **** it and went home. So in 4.5hrs, 2 pings. Uber On lol


----------



## remarcable (Oct 1, 2015)

$7 min, $7 cancellation, $1.30/mile and a tip option. Seems fair to me


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

rtaatl said:


> Ummmm....if 10% of the total majority of Uber drivers are logged in at any time than how would you know someone logged off just for the strike. Soem people only use their accounts every so often and it would definitely hurt Uber if they just deactivated 90% of their driver base as a "knee jerk reaction".
> A strike does have some sort of effect by the way. The one thing people can't get enough of with Uber is that no matter where you are a driver can be summoned within minutes to pick you up. It's almost like a safety net for people in any given city. These people still fail to realize this is being subsidized by drivers who are going broke keeping the system alive. So a disruption to that service for a day or so would be major because it creates doubt in the system and questions its sustainability.


I think the biggest impact even if the strike "fails" could be in bringing attention to the investors that the system as is is unsustainable. If investors start to question Uber that might push them towards changes much faster than anything we do.


----------



## rtaatl (Jul 3, 2014)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> I think the biggest impact even if the strike "fails" could be in bringing attention to the investors that the system as is is unsustainable. If investors start to question Uber that might push them towards changes much faster than anything we do.


Exactly


----------



## BurgerTiime (Jun 22, 2015)

I beat all ya'll to it! I already went on strike, I quit!!


----------



## KGB7 (Apr 23, 2015)

*Listen up everyone!*

*While you are on strike, make sure to request Uber cars to the main location of the strike it self.*
*When Uber driver arrives, you recruit that driver to strike with you.*
*Keep doing this over and over until there is no more Uber drivers on the road.*


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

KGB7 said:


> Listen up everyone!
> 
> While you are on strike, make sure to request Uber cars to the main location of the strike it self.
> When Uber driver arrives, you recruit that driver to strike with you.
> Keep doing this over and over until there is no more Uber drivers on the road.


that sounds better than vandalism.which I heard some people say


----------



## KGB7 (Apr 23, 2015)

KMANDERSON said:


> that sounds better than vandalism.which I heard some people say


Vandalism is just ****ing dumb. It's the quickest way to get locked up and for authorities to prevent any and all strikes.


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

KGB7 said:


> Vandalism is just ****ing dumb. It's the quickest way to get locked up and for authorities to prevent any and all strikes.


you got a good idea .spread around uber people net


----------



## jrboy (Sep 14, 2015)

Davesway10 said:


> To you guys who were "debating" with me the other night. Still think public opinion doesn't matter ?


if public opinion matters, then why doesn't it matter to uber? the strike will affect hundreds of thousands of riders trying to get to work or having to pay extremely high surge. uber must respond if indeed public opinion matters.


----------



## Wil_Iam_Fuber'd (Aug 17, 2015)

KGB7 said:


> Listen up everyone!
> 
> While you are on strike, make sure to request Uber cars to the main location of the strike it self.
> When Uber driver arrives, you recruit that driver to strike with you.
> Keep doing this over and over until there is no more Uber drivers on the road.


Now that is one underhanded, dirty and evil fu#@ing trick. And I am ashamed I didn't think of it first. Leave it to the kgb to come up with something so fiendishly clever!!

Loving it LOL. Yes this is simply brilliant...suck all the assets into the eye of the hurricane and then take them off line. Bravo!

I can hear the narcissists crying now, "but blubber blubber, how will I feed my poor family if I can't drive GUberX for this precious weekend?"

You have two weeks to get prepared. Figure it out guys. I could only come up with about 8 ways, can anyone else lend an idea so these poor people don't have to starve to death.

1) Blyft
2) Postmates
3) Grubhub
4) Local Chinese/Pizza delivery
5) Event staff at a football stadium
6) Valet cars
7) Beg at the highway off ramp
8) Hand dry at a Car Wash (most guys get a $1 a car at least)

It's a denial of service/work stoppage. It's 48 hours people. We are not asking you to march off the end of the earth into the Abyss. You will all survive this, we promise. Please get a grip. Support, participate.

And ask yourself this question, "If this effort succeeds and the rate structure in your market improves, are you going to opt out? If the answer is yes then by all means continue to ignore 10/16.

If the answer is No, then you know what the right action is, GUber off 10/16.

You have been given dispensation to not do dirty tricks. Every campaign has "operators" that engage in this while the bulk of the supporters just smile into the cameras and chant. And so it will be.

If your are an active UberX driver, then there is not one single reason on this earth, that you should not GUber Off 10/16. See you all at the demonstration!!


----------



## ATL2SD (Aug 16, 2015)

KGB7 said:


> Listen up everyone!
> 
> While you are on strike, make sure to request Uber cars to the main location of the strike it self.
> When Uber driver arrives, you recruit that driver to strike with you.
> Keep doing this over and over until there is no more Uber drivers on the road.


Genius!!!


----------



## KGB7 (Apr 23, 2015)

Uber gave us the best and deadliest weapon to use against them, the Uber app.

Request a car right now while you are idling, call the driver and tell him/her about the strike.

Don't forget to cancel right after so you don't get charged 5 potatoes.


Spread the word people.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Uber-Doober said:


> ^^^
> LOL.... with all due respect.... yours is the kind of thinking that I was referring to.
> What's cab fare in your city?
> It's been a long time since I took a cab in L.A. and even then it was over 2 bux... that's like maybe like 15 years ago, and you wanna scrape by with a buck sixty?
> ...


I'd like these rates...


----------



## MoneyUber4 (Dec 9, 2014)

ocbob2 said:


> 28%? New drivers should be striking to get 20% commission like their brothers. Uber will probably tell all new drivers that for the strike weekend, all commissions will be lowered to 20%! Then half those will ask themselves, "wait? I have been paying 28% this whole time?"


We really want 2%


----------



## gregthedriver (Dec 28, 2014)

This strike is well overdue. Time to get fair treatment and fair Fares.


----------



## MoneyUber4 (Dec 9, 2014)

remarcable said:


> $7 min, $7 cancellation, $1.30/mile and a tip option. Seems fair to me


I agree with you, except I want $1.75 per mile, NO *Insurance surcharge and only 2% Commission to Uber.

*As per the National Association of Insurance Commissioners offices (NAIC), only an Insurance Carrier is authorized to charge for premium/Insurance.

Uber is not an Insurance Carrier. UBER is charging Insurance premium on rides, and is deducted from drivers earnings.

Also Monopolizing a now Public application is illegal. The application should be declared "public domain".


----------



## Lag Monkey (Feb 6, 2015)

Strike and cancel on all drivers! everyone who is serious about this strike sign up on http://www.offthepath.org/uberstrike/index.php by entering your number in. The system can shut uber down if everyone just will go out to the site enter their damn phone number in wait till the 16 and cancel when they receive a text. The text tells you where to cancel and it uses a system that works with other drivers all canceling to bring uber down! Everyone sign up I personally know the builders and they want to help you guys get better wages!!! 2 most important things you can do. 1.Turn off the app. 2. Sign up on http://www.offthepath.org/uberstrike/index.php and cancel on drivers when you get a text. You might only half to cancel on 2 or 3 drivers if everyone signs up. You have a ****ing tool to take down uber use it!!! No complaints if the strike fails you guys have a golden nugget in your face all you half to do is sit at home don't drive and wait for text follow the instructions and cancel on a driver. The uber system suffers a mass overload of request surge goes up. Less actual riders try and request and the less money uber makes. The system gets so overloaded with rider request uber gets forced into making concessions.

Please sign your number up. Use a fake number through an app that can receive SMS if you want. Just don't drive and cancel when you get the texts that tells you what market to cancel in open the rider app up go to where it tells you request get a driver wait a few mins then be cancel. There will be so many people requesting/canceling that uber won't b able to do anything to you because you will only cancl a few rides on your personal account but if everyone signs up the system can use all the numbers and ubers api to track ride request and send out a continueus flow of request in very demand that's acting kinda like ubers surge. When surge goes up the less rides are actually being requested and thus the less number of text have to be sent out the lower the surge falls or the more successful rides are getting through OffThePath bumps up text alerts telling drivers Where to hone in and cancel. Hopefully that wasn't to confusing. its a butiufl tool that deserves more attention


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> I'd like these rates...
> View attachment 14432


^^^
Jeeeez.... no senior citizen rates?


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Davesway10 said:


> You want to learn about labor and what it takes to effect change, then read about Walter Ruether.


For those who don't read there's a movie called "Brothers on the Line" (I think) which is pretty good.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

KGB7 said:


> http://www.cio.com/article/2951893/new-york-city-eases-limits-on-ubers-growth.html


One city.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

tb1984 said:


> Lyft was at Houston, but then they left because of demanding requirements for drivers.


I am aware of that. As I said they are effing idiots.


----------



## jrboy (Sep 14, 2015)

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1640634536195988


----------



## WesleyTims (Oct 2, 2015)

Stupid question here, but, isn't this the reason taxis charge what they charge and operate the way they do? 

I'm sure at some point people that own fleets made some math regarding their business and came to the conclusion that in order for drivers to make money, for them to make money and keep rates somewhat in reach for consumers they had to charge x for mile, y per minute and z as the minimum fare. Uber might be a company born in the digital age or whatever, but math is math, yesterday, today and tomorrow. Uber has a massive car fleet without spending a single dime. They have thousands of drivers without actually paying them. Drivers make the money and Uber just takes a cut. Since Uber does not have the expenses that traditional taxis have, they can "afford" to charge less per trip. Originally drivers were making good enough money, but since Uber can "afford" to flood its markets with drivers so that no passenger goes un-served, drivers make less and less as time goes on.

If drivers strike, and let's assume the strike holds, Uber might give some guarantees and accept some conditions, but I just don't see their incentive to do so. Uber literally cannot lose money, only make less in a worst case scenario situation assuming they say yes to whatever drivers propose. Even if the strike does hold, what's keeping Uber from announcing incentives for first time drivers, flooding again the market and with that having more and more drivers to compensate those quitting or on strike or just unhappy at the company? 

Passengers are still going to request rides, that demand is not going anywhere since it still makes sense for passengers to use the service, passengers are not on strike here, and they are the only ones that can really hurt Uber I think. I'm still not going to drive that weekend, I'll stay home those 3 days but I just think that as long as passengers see Uber as a good, reliable, safe and affordable service, Uber will continue to operate they way they do. Passengers hold the real power here, not drivers.


----------



## KGB7 (Apr 23, 2015)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> One city.


Too many cities in US to list them all.

You welcome to find more.


----------



## Cheshire0327 (Oct 1, 2015)

WesleyTims said:


> Stupid question here, but, isn't this the reason taxis charge what they charge and operate the way they do?
> 
> I'm sure at some point people that own fleets made some math regarding their business and came to the conclusion that in order for drivers to make money, for them to make money and keep rates somewhat in reach for consumers they had to charge x for mile, y per minute and z as the minimum fare. Uber might be a company born in the digital age or whatever, but math is math, yesterday, today and tomorrow. Uber has a massive car fleet without spending a single dime. They have thousands of drivers without actually paying them. Drivers make the money and Uber just takes a cut. Since Uber does not have the expenses that traditional taxis have, they can "afford" to charge less per trip. Originally drivers were making good enough money, but since Uber can "afford" to flood its markets with drivers so that no passenger goes un-served, drivers make less and less as time goes on.
> 
> ...


I completely understand what you're saying, and that's why I gladly informed my friends and family that use uber about their practices. The best thing you can do is not only educate other drivers about unethical practices but also the consumers. I find it very important to simply spread the word. Period. Look at all the people that began to find out how Walmart treated their employees and went on strike alongside them and stopped shopping there. It makes a big impact for both sides to know the truth.


----------



## WesleyTims (Oct 2, 2015)

Yes I agree *Cheshire0327*, I think informing users about how Uber really operates is just as important as us sticking together and wanting better working conditions.


----------



## Davesway10 (Aug 7, 2015)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> For those who don't read there's a movie called "Brothers on the Line" (I think) which is pretty good.


Its an excellent movie, The Ruether brothers changed labor in this country.


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

Cheshire0327 said:


> I completely understand what you're saying, and that's why I gladly informed my friends and family that use uber about their practices. The best thing you can do is not only educate other drivers about unethical practices but also the consumers. I find it very important to simply spread the word. Period. Look at all the people that began to find out how Walmart treated their employees and went on strike alongside them and stopped shopping there. It makes a big impact for both sides to know the truth.


Yes, drivers could work social media and news coverage the same way Uber does. How about starting with articles in local newspapers, digital newspapers, editorials, and interviews with Uber drivers. I'm surprised the taxi industry hasn't used the bad treatment of Uber drivers to fuel their fire more. If the taxi industry put on tv commercials showing how hard Uber is on drivers it would definitely get Uber's attention! Uber drivers can spread the news but most of us are too busy driving because we've got to do a lot of hours to make any money in this business! Maybe all this strike talk will catch the media's attention about the drivers plight. Some famous artist like Bob Dylan needs to write a song about the plight of an Uber driver! It could be released on Oct 16! Uber On. Or not?


----------



## AintWorthIt (Sep 30, 2014)




----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)




----------



## jrboy (Sep 14, 2015)

WesleyTims said:


> Stupid question here, but, isn't this the reason taxis charge what they charge and operate the way they do?
> 
> I'm sure at some point people that own fleets made some math regarding their business and came to the conclusion that in order for drivers to make money, for them to make money and keep rates somewhat in reach for consumers they had to charge x for mile, y per minute and z as the minimum fare. Uber might be a company born in the digital age or whatever, but math is math, yesterday, today and tomorrow. Uber has a massive car fleet without spending a single dime. They have thousands of drivers without actually paying them. Drivers make the money and Uber just takes a cut. Since Uber does not have the expenses that traditional taxis have, they can "afford" to charge less per trip. Originally drivers were making good enough money, but since Uber can "afford" to flood its markets with drivers so that no passenger goes un-served, drivers make less and less as time goes on.
> 
> ...


you are mistaken. drivers hold the power. "reliable"- the few drivers that strike will be getting pick ups 20 to 25 minutes away. that doesn't sound reliable when rider might have to get to work on time. "affordable"- it's going to surge more than 4x the fare. tell me how that is affordable. "good"- we are bringing awareness to the pax concerning uber policies. threats of deactivation, tip not included, minimum trip=$2.40, etc. "safe"- uber man just made a video that a lot of uber drivers will be armed that weekend. i don't know how safe pax will feel knowing that the driver has a loaded gun in the car. pax are not on strike here, we are!


----------



## tripAces (Jun 18, 2015)

jrboy said:


> you are mistaken. drivers hold the power. "reliable"- the few drivers that strike will be getting pick ups 20 to 25 minutes away. that doesn't sound reliable when rider might have to get to work on time. "affordable"- it's going to surge more than 4x the fare. tell me how that is affordable. "good"- we are bringing awareness to the pax concerning uber policies. threats of deactivation, tip not included, minimum trip=$2.40, etc. "safe"- uber man just made a video that a lot of uber drivers will be armed that weekend. i don't know how safe pax will feel knowing that the driver has a loaded gun in the car. pax are not on strike here, we are!


"Few drivers that strike will be getting pickups 20 to 25mins away". 
Damn I hope the few that strike won't be driving. They should be making no money at all if on strike. I been getting a feeling the bark out ways the bite.


----------



## jrboy (Sep 14, 2015)

tripAces said:


> "Few drivers that strike will be getting pickups 20 to 25mins away".
> Damn I hope the few that strike won't be driving. They should be making no money at all if on strike. I been getting a feeling the bark out ways the bite.


i feel you, but not all drivers have the heart to rise up


----------



## stuber (Jun 30, 2014)

UberXTampa said:


> You are talking about two different things:
> 1. Input destination in app so you can navigate safely
> 2. Give you destination to help you decide whether it is profitable for you or not
> 
> ...


UBER XTampa, you have some strong opinions about destination information and "cherry picking". I see your point regarding this. I don't feel people should discriminate against particular customers or neighborhoods.

Many will wish to discriminate anyway.

My reasons for wanting destination info up front have been previously expressed.

The central point for me is that withholding destination info essentially unfairly burdens the driver with uncompensated expenses that, in a world of unlimited access to information such as we have (or could have), drivers would otherwise avoid.

If a customer wants to go somewhere and few available drivers want to help them get there, then that trip should cost more. Yet UBER's system doesn't account for this basic situation. Sure there's SURGE for widespread imbalance of supply and demand, but individual trips are not priced accordingly, per their unique requirements.

UBER has the ability to very accurately match requests with drivers looking for specific trips. They should do that.

Customers wanting trips where there is little waiting supply (eg. no driver wants to deadhead 6 miles to transport a drunk 5 blocks) should expect to pay a premium price.

That's the rub. Tons of potential available data to use, yet UBER doesn't bother to deploy solutions.

They are charging huge commission. I expect their system to work much more effectively.


----------



## Wil_Iam_Fuber'd (Aug 17, 2015)

JaxBeachDriver said:


> View attachment 14509


If you torture the "truth" long enough it will confess to anything. I think TK is going to land himself in a federal penn alongside Kevin Trudeau and Jeff Skilling.


----------



## stuber (Jun 30, 2014)

Huh? I didn't realize that slime ball Kevin Trudeau got locked up. Hooray.


----------



## Cheshire0327 (Oct 1, 2015)

Some uber drivers in support of the strike have agreed to turn their Uber trade dress upside down as a subtle way to show support instead of marking their cars with window chalk, etc. I have turned mine upside down as well. It's something that, even after the weekend strike is over, can be a continuous sign of distress amongst drivers and the Uber corporation.


----------



## Micmac (Jul 31, 2015)

Time to strike I m in ! I wish the strike start tomorrow till those son of the B$tch fix this.


----------



## WesleyTims (Oct 2, 2015)

jrboy said:


> you are mistaken. drivers hold the power. "reliable"- the few drivers that strike will be getting pick ups 20 to 25 minutes away. that doesn't sound reliable when rider might have to get to work on time. "affordable"- it's going to surge more than 4x the fare. tell me how that is affordable. "good"- we are bringing awareness to the pax concerning uber policies. threats of deactivation, tip not included, minimum trip=$2.40, etc. "safe"- uber man just made a video that a lot of uber drivers will be armed that weekend. i don't know how safe pax will feel knowing that the driver has a loaded gun in the car. pax are not on strike here, we are!


I think you misunderstood me, I'm not saying current working conditions are good, safe, reliable and affordable, I'm saying that as long as passengers think that they are, the service will go on, mostly undisturbed. I agree that as drivers we are the ones that represent the company out there, and that our job is to inform our passengers of what's going on. I will stay off the road that weekend, but I think the real struggle, the real work ahead is going to be informing passengers about working conditions, that is not something we can "do" over a weekend. We need a real social media campaign here, nationwide, viral marketing, massive event type planning.


----------



## jrboy (Sep 14, 2015)

WesleyTims said:


> I think you misunderstood me, I'm not saying current working conditions are good, safe, reliable and affordable, I'm saying that as long as passengers think that they are, the service will go on, mostly undisturbed. I agree that as drivers we are the ones that represent the company out there, and that our job is to inform our passengers of what's going on. I will stay off the road that weekend, but I think the real struggle, the real work ahead is going to be informing passengers about working conditions, that is not something we can "do" over a weekend. We need a real social media campaign here, nationwide, viral marketing, massive event type planning.


if we don't get nationwide coverage leading up to the strike, we will definitely get it on the weekend of the strike. going offline in unity nationwide is news worthy. the surge will probably exceed 5x the fare. our voice has never been heard anyway, that's why it's imperative that our voice is heard on oct 16th.


----------



## Wil_Iam_Fuber'd (Aug 17, 2015)

stuber said:


> Huh? I didn't realize that slime ball Kevin Trudeau got locked up. Hooray.


Yes. From the wiki here:
https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kevin_Trudeau

"_...In 2013, he was twice briefly jailed for continued failure to pay fines related to his conviction, pleading poverty while continuing to live a lavish lifestyle.[7] In November 2013, Trudeau was convicted of criminal contempt and incarcerated;[8] and on March 17, 2014, Trudeau was sentenced to 10 years in federal prison.[9]

Despite his imprisonment, infomercials for (and featuring) Trudeau continue to air on US television stations."_


----------



## KGB7 (Apr 23, 2015)

*Hold your head high, stand up for your self and for your fellow drivers.

Stand your ground, let the world know that you are important in what you do! Doctors heal the sick, we protect the people from harm, by providing riders with a safe passage.

Every single day, all day long, we transport human beings who are equally important in every way, whose life is priceless. Yet we, the drivers, are expected to work for pennies, while transporting the most important cargo that was put on earth by God him self.

Humans have put more value in Gold and Diamonds then human life, a human life that is only worth a minimum wage.

Every single one of you deserves better, so fight for it!! Fight for your self, your friends, your family, you neighbors. It is your given right, by the moon, the stars, the universe, to fight for better life. Fight for happiness. Every single one of you deserve to be happy. *

*Never give in and never give up.
Hubert H. Humphrey

"Never give in. Never give in. Never, never, never, never-in nothing, great or small, large or petty-never give in, except to convictions of honour and good sense. Never yield to force. Never yield to the apparently overwhelming might of the enemy."
Winston S. Churchill *


----------



## pizza guy (Jul 23, 2015)

Judging by the number of new drivers I'm seeing Uber is very preparred for this strike, which is pretty bad coming from someone only doing this a few months. As someone who loves the work and is in it for the long haul I think an early snowstorm that scares off inexperienced drivers may be what we need most.


----------



## jrboy (Sep 14, 2015)

6 minute mark "i assure you that uber drivers will be armed..." we must take this to the media. pax needs to know that uber drivers will have loaded guns in car strike weekend. pax must be safe and find other means of transportation.


----------



## Woober (Oct 12, 2014)

phillipzx3 said:


> I guess taxi drivers are smarter than you. They just say, "Where to?"


And that is just ONE little thing Uber does better: start to type destination, list pops up with suggested addresses. Do you know the exact address of your favorite bar or restaurant? Google does. GPS is the killer feature of smart phone ridesharing. Why go back?


----------



## rtaatl (Jul 3, 2014)

jrboy said:


> 6 minute mark "i assure you that uber drivers will be armed..." we must take this to the media. pax needs to know that uber drivers will have loaded guns in car strike weekend. pax must be safe and find other means of transportation.


Lmao!!!! Uber drivers are crazy and will be stabbing and shooting each other. You might be against the strike, but you sure are helping it's cause with these statements. After it's all over passengers will pay whatever it takes not to get stuck with crazy Uber drivers anymore. Way to go Randy...lol


----------



## jrboy (Sep 14, 2015)

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1641066186152823


no more excuses to all of you that were against the strike due to cancellations. let us unite. uber off!


----------



## space ghost (Sep 19, 2015)

Very misguided with your strike, the public thinks less of uber drivers than they ever did with taxi drivers, 50% off is very powerful in any industry, but it doesnt end the industry, they adapt.


----------



## jrboy (Sep 14, 2015)

the same public that gets out your car after a safe ride and says, "5 stars man"?


----------



## space ghost (Sep 19, 2015)

jrboy said:


> the same public that gets out your car after a safe ride and says, "5 stars man"?


Yes, that same public.


----------



## Wil_Iam_Fuber'd (Aug 17, 2015)

Jrboy, you can safely ignore all of these mysterious "New members" that have flooded onto the forum in the last week. Best not to take the bait. Engaging them just gives them an audience! Ignore and move on. We all know what they're about and they have nothing useful to offer.
Guber Off 10/16!!


----------



## Txchick (Nov 25, 2014)

jrboy said:


> 6 minute mark "i assure you that uber drivers will be armed..." we must take this to the media. pax needs to know that uber drivers will have loaded guns in car strike weekend. pax must be safe and find other means of transportation.


Randy Shears=sleep sedative. He must have missed that no guns by drivers memo. #dramaman


----------



## SECOTIME (Sep 18, 2015)

https://hacked.com/uber-drivers-planning-biggest-strike-uber-history/


----------



## UberLou (May 5, 2015)

jrboy said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1641066186152823
> 
> 
> no more excuses to all of you that were against the strike due to cancellations. let us unite. uber off!


He is saving his own ass, he would have been liable for the fake accounts. Strategy my ass. Watch his latest video, I hope he doesn't trip back tracking.


----------



## SECOTIME (Sep 18, 2015)

posts strategy publicly. gg

compares uber to universe.

says fake rider accounts was just for attention

shoulda spent some of the gofundme $ on a video editor


----------



## Twiggy Branch (Jun 20, 2015)

Uber Nationwide Driver Strike Oct. 16-18th 2015

This sounds like all Uber drivers one last chance to gain some respect from the execs. Without people willing to drive for them they have no business. I read an article where the people at Uber weren't concerned about the 2015 strike. Saw it at Google plus but there are so many others I read I didn't think to save it. Uber seems more concerned about the customers needs than the drivers.

Even though you don't have to transfer cash you are still at risk when you drive. Most drivers have cash on them for personal needs etc.. A tip here and there. Thieves, hood rats, criminals, gang bangers, crackheads will shoot you dead for 10 dollars and a half pack of cigarettes. Do you think Uber execs would even remember your name 2 days later if that happened? Probably not. Just another driver. Law of averages. Drivers know of the risk etc...

Uber drivers take a lot of risk. You could be confronted at any drop off in a bad neighborhood your not familiar with. Not as much as taxi drivers which every crook on the planet knows deep into their shift they have a pocket full of money. 

My daughter is a student. She wanted to drive for Uber at night. I explained the dangers to her and she decided not to. I gotta give girls who drive for uber in the late night hours in large major cities credit. you are brave, but also very naive. 

If the strike is successful it will benefit all Uber drivers in a good way. I've noticed in my twitter news list of 100's of new stations across the US are all talking about this strike. It's has a lot of publicity behind it, and a lot of people are aware. It's left up to the drivers. I've been wanting to drive for Uber for months. All I read is how the drivers get the short end. 

My 2 cents, probably only worth 1 cent, maybe not worth anything. 

excuse typos, misuse of the english language. It's a family tradition.

Drew


----------



## haji (Jul 17, 2014)

Spread the word, tell all uber drivers you see and ask them to do the same


----------



## space ghost (Sep 19, 2015)

Wil_Iam_Fuber'd said:


> Jrboy, you can safely ignore all of these mysterious "New members" that have flooded onto the forum in the last week. Best not to take the bait. Engaging them just gives them an audience! Ignore and move on. We all know what they're about and they have nothing useful to offer.
> Guber Off 10/16!!


No sir you don't know what Im about. Please do Guber off on 10/16, then you will get conformation that the majority of the public cares no more about you than uber does.


----------



## space ghost (Sep 19, 2015)

Welcome to the business.


----------



## TheTransporter6414 (Oct 22, 2014)

LET ME ADD FUEL TO THE FIRE AND GIVE YOU ALL ANOTHER REASON TO JOIN THE STRIKE http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...-4-800-employees-world-no-drivers-please.html


----------



## SCdave (Jun 27, 2014)

Twiggy Branch said:


> Uber Nationwide Driver Strike Oct. 16-18th 2015
> 
> This sounds like all Uber drivers one last chance to gain some respect from the execs. Without people willing to drive for them they have no business. I read an article where the people at Uber weren't concerned about the 2015 strike. Saw it at Google plus but there are so many others I read I didn't think to save it. Uber seems more concerned about the customers needs than the drivers.
> 
> ...


This is no a "last chance". It's a process. One step at a time.


----------



## ATL2SD (Aug 16, 2015)

Twiggy Branch said:


> Uber Nationwide Driver Strike Oct. 16-18th 2015
> 
> My 2 cents, probably only worth 1 cent, maybe not worth anything.


Only two comments worth reading in your post, especially that last one.


----------



## TheWhiteTiger (Sep 28, 2015)

TheTransporter6414 said:


> LET ME ADD FUEL TO THE FIRE AND GIVE YOU ALL ANOTHER REASON TO JOIN THE STRIKE http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...-4-800-employees-world-no-drivers-please.html


That's incredible. Deserves its own thread.


----------



## WesleyTims (Oct 2, 2015)

jrboy said:


> 6 minute mark "i assure you that uber drivers will be armed..." we must take this to the media. pax needs to know that uber drivers will have loaded guns in car strike weekend. pax must be safe and find other means of transportation.


Is Uber Man for real? Besides looking a little bit like Garth Brooks this guy offers nothing constructive.


----------



## jrboy (Sep 14, 2015)

UberLou said:


> He is saving his own ass, he would have been liable for the fake accounts. Strategy my ass. Watch his latest video, I hope he doesn't trip back tracking.


he probably is saving his ass, but it worked. we have what a lot of people on here thought we would not get...media attn.


----------



## Uzcaliber (Aug 22, 2014)

Not to mention he was very manipulative. He said "... no, I am not to get into it (repeat) ... ". But then he got into it anyway (he claimed it would lead into Uber drivers inciting violence and more). Very very sneaky guy, pretended to be a very sincere and caring guy, unbelievably tricky.


----------



## jrboy (Sep 14, 2015)

Uzcaliber said:


> Not to mention he was very manipulative. He said "... no, I am not to get into it (repeat) ... ". But then he got into it anyway (he claimed it would lead into Uber drivers inciting violence and more). Very very sneaky guy, pretended to be a very sincere and caring guy, unbelievably tricky.


i remember being on here hearing everyone ***** and complain about ubers rates, srf fee, threats of deactivation, no tipping allowed, etc. uber never listened. we have no voice. uber doesn't gaf. that's the real. this isn't about abe vs travis. this is about travis against us drivers. if we don't unite as drivers now we will never have a voice. next time we cry out "strike", no one will care. we must act in solidarity. if we just ***** then we're just *****es, but if we stand up like men then we are men.


----------



## Txchick (Nov 25, 2014)

WesleyTims said:


> Is Uber Man for real? Besides looking a little bit like Garth Brooks this guy offers nothing constructive.


I second your post Uberman=babble


----------



## Txchick (Nov 25, 2014)

jrboy said:


> i remember being on here hearing everyone ***** and complain about ubers rates, srf fee, threats of deactivation, no tipping allowed, etc. uber never listened. we have no voice. uber doesn't gaf. that's the real. this isn't about abe vs travis. this is about travis against us drivers. if we don't unite as drivers now we will never have a voice. next time we cry out "strike", no one will care. we must act in solidarity. if we just ***** then we're just *****es, but if we stand up like men then we are men.


Women standing up as well.


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

jrboy said:


> 6 minute mark "i assure you that uber drivers will be armed..." we must take this to the media. pax needs to know that uber drivers will have loaded guns in car strike weekend. pax must be safe and find other means of transportation.


This is great. He is sending riders to Lyft.


----------



## jrboy (Sep 14, 2015)

Txchick said:


> Women standing up as well.


i know. women too.


----------



## SECOTIME (Sep 18, 2015)

What I don't like about the flyer for the strike is where it says "Raise the X Fares 60% across the board"

This makes people think *"Oh my god 60% are they crazy???"*

60% is a large increase and it implies a larger amount of pay.. but relative to the uber x rates it's really nothing.. so the flyer should say, Increase the minimum Fare to $7. Increase the rate per mile to $1.75 <-- or whatever.." Not just 60%

And how come nobody has started one of those online petition thingys


----------



## AintWorthIt (Sep 30, 2014)

Well this thing most definitely seems to be gaining momentum, let's keep it rolling!


----------



## SECOTIME (Sep 18, 2015)

Tell me how you think it's "gaining momentum?" It's been shown on a few sites with negative reception. In no way does the coordination of the strike project a positive perception of the drivers. Everything that I've seen makes the drivers look like entitled cry babies.

And who strikes with a deadline?

Is this a "teaser strike"?

Seriously. I understand that driving for uber is a raw deal but it's not a job. Uber isn't our employer. This is an absolute joke unless you get over 60-75% of the drivers in America to strike *permanently.*

Striking for 1 weekend accomplishes nothing. Come Monday, business as usual.

Uber will barely notice it.

I'm sorry but that's the truth. It's all or nothing. I'd love to see Uber increase it's per mile rates.. but it's not going to happen. Not anytime soon. With rapid growth and increasing amounts of new drivers everyday Uber holds the power.

If they did raise the rates then more people would start using Lyft.


----------



## SCdave (Jun 27, 2014)

SECOTIME said:


> Tell me how you think it's "gaining momentum?" It's been shown on a few sites with negative reception. In no way does the coordination of the strike project a positive perception of the drivers. Everything that I've seen makes the drivers look like entitled cry babies.
> 
> And who strikes with a deadline?
> 
> ...


It's not all or nothing. It's a process.

Edit: But I do agree that the focus, for this time, shouldn't be on "60% rate increase" as a term.


----------



## SECOTIME (Sep 18, 2015)

By putting a start and end date on a strike shows you are dependant. By doing it now and sticking to it for as long as it takes shows true dedicated protest.

Good luck though, really.


----------



## SCdave (Jun 27, 2014)

SECOTIME said:


> By putting a start and end date on a strike shows you are dependant. By doing it now and sticking to it for as long as it takes shows true dedicated protest.
> 
> Good luck though, really.


Yes and No. OnDemand 1099 worker in general and TNC Driver specifically is a new animal without a track record of worker/driver organization and work stoppage/strike history. That's why I'm saying it's a process.


----------



## SECOTIME (Sep 18, 2015)

Maybe so. I just don't think there will be a big enough impact made and Uber will just shrug it off. The market is so overly saturated now that if a group of people signed off for a weekend it would just create a more profitable weekend for everyone else on the road.


----------



## SCdave (Jun 27, 2014)

SECOTIME said:


> Maybe so. I just don't think there will be a big enough impact made and Uber will just shrug it off. The market is so overly saturated now that if a group of people signed off for a weekend it would just create a more profitable weekend for everyone else on the road.


Totally get where you are coming from.

But this Work Stoppage (Strike that isn't a strike but for now is called a strike 'cause, well no other term yet). It isn't just an Uber Corporate thing. It is part of a process to see who responds to the Uber Driver Strike as in Uber, Lyft, the Media, Consumers, and in what way.

The Strike is a process because this one will affect all future strikes and even the narrative on Uber / TNC / OnDemand Workers. It's a process.

Maybe a staffer on a Presidential Candidate or even a State elected official reads about this Uber Driver Strike, or is even a part of it because he/she couldn't get an Uber ride (or it took twice as long or they got frustrated and took Lyft instead). Then the Staffer brings it up in a strategy meeting on OnDemand Workforce with Uber in the spotlight and it becomes a topic for that candidate. It's a process.

And on and on. Just have to go for it. Participate in the Strike everyone. Take the good with the bad. The effect on the media, government officials/agencies, Uber investors/potential investors, and the general public/consumers is as important if not more. It's a process.

Just don't drive Uber Oct 16-18 and give it a chance to evolve.


----------



## TheWhiteTiger (Sep 28, 2015)

On the weekend of October 16, I plan to cash in on a coupon that I bought in the good old days when I had a proper job and money to spare, and take a small trip. It was gonna expire in November, so this works out well. Deactivation what? Excusez-moi, can't a rideshare driver take a small vacation or what?!


----------



## Papa (May 14, 2015)

Feisal Mo said:


> https://www.facebook.com/uberfreedom
> View attachment 14157


Strike Newscast KC
http://www.kshb.com/news/local-news...-leading-planned-national-strike-against-uber


----------



## ATL2SD (Aug 16, 2015)

SECOTIME said:


> Tell me how you think it's "gaining momentum?" It's been shown on a few sites with negative reception. In no way does the coordination of the strike project a positive perception of the drivers. Everything that I've seen makes the drivers look like entitled cry babies.
> 
> And who strikes with a deadline?
> 
> ...


Your speculating, let's try striking anyway so we can see the actual affect on Uber. Then we move on from there. How does that sound?


----------



## jrboy (Sep 14, 2015)

i'm going to the strip club. uber off!


----------



## ATL2SD (Aug 16, 2015)

jrboy said:


> i'm going to the strip club. uber off!


Haa. Good idea!


----------



## jrboy (Sep 14, 2015)

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10153702603837700


LA organizer. we need to show our support.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

KGB7 said:


> http://www.cio.com/article/2951893/new-york-city-eases-limits-on-ubers-growth.html


POST # 600/KGB7: Thank You for this
CIO Website Hyper-
linked Article regarding the DeBlasio Re-
gime wimping out...to...Ash-hole Kootchie?

And for Cuomo's SeeNo/HearNo/SayWTF?
he apparently doesn't realize that it has
been largely a SWAP, except it is from
Decent Pay & Regular Shifts to Variable
Lower Pay/Crazy hours and Tax Avoid-
ance by the Fraudster LLC!

Unbelieveably Piss-Poor Governance!

Bison's 'Tude is Showing!


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

Feisal Mo said:


> Another news coverage...this one a little negative regarding fake accounts but still we are getting attention.
> 
> http://www.nbcnews.com/video/driver-calls-for-national-strike-against-uber-536196675576


POST # 612/Feisal Mo: Bostonian Bison
Thanks You for
this Hyperlinked TV News Story on "THE
Strike" upcoming at the end of this week.

Too bad the Reporter focused on the
underdressed Legal Expert who only
had the Spoof Rides in his Tiny Brain.

Bison: Used to Larger Market TVNews.


----------



## KGB7 (Apr 23, 2015)

pizza guy said:


> Judging by the number of new drivers I'm seeing Uber is very preparred for this strike, which is pretty bad coming from someone only doing this a few months. As someone who loves the work and is in it for the long haul I think an early snowstorm that scares off inexperienced drivers may be what we need most.


Ive been driving since i was 12 and learned to drive in snow when i was 13. I have driven for many years on snow. But, i will never Uber in snow.
With all the experience i have under my belt, it only takes one dumb ass to hit me while PAX is in the car, which will ruin my day and many weeks after.


----------



## KGB7 (Apr 23, 2015)

Here is an idea for everyone.

Get a small group of drivers together in your city. Go to local Uber office, and hand out Strike fliers to new Uber drivers as they walk out of the building.

Educate newbs before they get behind the wheel. New drivers are much easier to recruit and shape their mind from day one if you talk to them as an experienced driver.

Talk to drivers at the airports. I had a convo with two drivers the other day at the airport about Strike. One of them was already talking about the issues that drivers are dealing with before i joined in.

Dont wait for opportunity, grab the opportunity by its horns and make it work for you.


----------



## andaas (May 19, 2015)

KGB7 said:


> Here is an idea for everyone.
> 
> Get a small group of drivers together in your city. Go to local Uber office, and hand out Strike fliers to new Uber drivers as they walk out of the building.
> 
> ...


Hell, the Dallas office has a little table with information and fliers for drivers on it that I'm sure the staff never looks at. Just drop a stack of fliers on the table, lol.


----------



## Old Rocker (Aug 20, 2015)

KGB7 said:


> Ive been driving since i was 12 and learned to drive in snow when i was 13. I have driven for many years on snow. But, i will never Uber in snow.
> With all the experience i have under my belt, it only takes one dumb ass to hit me while PAX is in the car, which will ruin my day and many weeks after.


What is this 'snow' of which you speak?


----------



## KGB7 (Apr 23, 2015)

Old Rocker said:


> What is this 'snow' of which you speak?


It's yellow, wet and warm.


----------



## jrboy (Sep 14, 2015)

https://www.facebook.com/uberfreedo...386/1641877766071665/?type=3&relevant_count=2
putting his money where his mouth speaks.


----------



## jrboy (Sep 14, 2015)

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1643190112607097


----------



## Pubsber (Mar 24, 2015)

Please check out my alternative solution to the Uber strike. With my solution, all drivers can continue to driver and make money without any breaks while sending a message to Uber to force them to protect their image and make us provide a better service. Please see link.

https://uberpeople.net/threads/another-solution-to-the-uber-strike.39837/


----------



## jrboy (Sep 14, 2015)

Pubsber said:


> Please check out my alternative solution to the Uber strike. With my solution, all drivers can continue to driver and make money without any breaks while sending a message to Uber to force them to protect their image and make us provide a better service. Please see link.
> 
> https://uberpeople.net/threads/another-solution-to-the-uber-strike.39837/


bad service? i give bad service everyday. uber says this is not a service. no tipping allowed. just get pax to where he wants to go. uber off!


----------



## Pubsber (Mar 24, 2015)

jrboy said:


> bad service? i give bad service everyday. uber says this is not a service. no tipping allowed. just get pax to where he wants to go. uber off!


Youre not understanding. One driver is not enough. If we get thousands of drivers to trick Uber into thinking they wont provide good service until they are treated better than Uber will have to make changes or else they think they will lose their customer base. Its a scare tactic only. We are not going to always provide bad service but juat do it until you get ONE SMALL complaint regarding service.

Let me ask you something. If you owned a business and you were treating your sales employee poorly and then suddenly, you receieved a shit load of complaints from your customers and then you ask your sales employee what happenes and they all tell you that they wont provide food service unless they are gettinf paid for what thei worthm..what wouls you do from a business standpoint?


----------



## jrboy (Sep 14, 2015)

Pubsber said:


> Youre not understanding. One driver is not enough. If we get thousands of drivers to trick Uber into thinking they wont provide good service until they are treated better than Uber will have to make changes or else they think they will lose their customer base. Its a scare tactic only. We are not going to always provide bad service but juat do it until you get ONE SMALL complaint regarding service.
> 
> Let me ask you something. If you owned a business and you were treating your sales employee poorly and then suddenly, you receieved a shit load of complaints from your customers and then you ask your sales employee what happenes and they all tell you that they wont provide food service unless they are gettinf paid for what thei worthm..what wouls you do from a business standpoint?


if i owned a business and you treat the customers like shit i would deactivate you. lol


----------



## Pubsber (Mar 24, 2015)

jrboy said:


> if i owned a business and you treat the customers like shit i would deactivate you. lol


Not treat them like shit but treat them half like shit i guess lol. But youre going to fire 50 percent of your driver base for something small as in "our driver was a bit rude" or "our driver has an attitude"


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Pubsber said:


> If we get thousands of drivers to trick Uber into thinking they wont provide good service until they are treated better than Uber will have to make changes or else they think they will lose their customer base. Its a scare tactic only. We are not going to always provide bad service but juat do it until you get ONE SMALL complaint regarding service.


Uber doesn't give a damn about the "Quality of Service" provided or not provided by the Drivers. The only thing Uber cares about is it's Revenue, Profit Margins and Growth.
If nothing else, participation in the strike by Drivers would generate bad press for Uber, perhaps the only other thing that Uber cares about besides Revenue, Profit Margins and Growth.

*Uber LA Yelp Rating 2.5 Stars

Uber Chicago Yelp Rating 2.5 Stars*









Now please stop spamming the forum with your ill conceived idea.
Thank you!


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 9, 2015)

yesterday i was working and people were asking how i liked working for Uber. I told them it was ok, then i mentioned the strike and what we all want. EVERY single person i talked to completely supported this! they said they wish they had a tip option cause alot of people dont carry cash, and we should raise the rates a little to be fare for us drivers. we have to demand what we want, even the public supports us. that was here in the dallas fort worth area.


----------



## Pubsber (Mar 24, 2015)

chi1cabby said:


> Uber doesn't give a damn about the "Quality of Service" provided or not provided by the Drivers. The only thing Uber cares about is it's Revenue, Profit Margins and Growth.
> If nothing else, participation in the strike by Drivers would generate bad press for Uber, perhaps the only other thing that Uber cares about besides Revenue, Profit Margins and Growth.
> 
> *Uber LA Yelp Rating 2.5 Stars
> ...


They dont give a dam because alot of their complaints they receive has nothing to do with drivers being treated poorly. Most of the complaints is out of Ubers control, right now even if they raise the fare they will still get complaints and they know that. But they will give a dam if all their the complaints that come in is for the same reason. Like I said before, it is a scare tactic. You want to make them think that we are not going to provide good service until treated fairly. If it is something they can change than they will. Either way, my solution is almost effortless and requires no money loss or anything bad happens to the driver. Hey, if it doesnt work than it doesnt work , youre not losing anything. All it requires is a three sentence reply to Uber and that alls!


----------



## Pubsber (Mar 24, 2015)

chi1cabby said:


> Uber doesn't give a damn about the "Quality of Service" provided or not provided by the Drivers. The only thing Uber cares about is it's Revenue, Profit Margins and Growth.
> If nothing else, participation in the strike by Drivers would generate bad press for Uber, perhaps the only other thing that Uber cares about besides Revenue, Profit Margins and Growth.
> 
> *Uber LA Yelp Rating 2.5 Stars
> ...


Wtf is your problem buddy. If you dont like it than you can ignore and move on. its very easy. At least Im trying to make a difference to help drivers out without having them lose money and my idea requires little to no effort. I dont even drive uber anymore but I just want to help out the drivers out here because I understand, why are you being so rude?

you have been disrespectful to some of my comments when I have not even been disrepectful to you at all. What have I done to you bro?


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Pubsber said:


> Wtf is your problem buddy.


I don't have a problem. I just pointed out the fallacy in your thinking.


Pubsber said:


> At least Im trying to make a difference to help drivers


Same here.


----------



## Pubsber (Mar 24, 2015)

chi1cabby said:


> I don't have a problem. I just pointed out the fallacy in your thinking.
> 
> Same here.


How is my idea not worth your time?

First, what do you have to lose but 2 mins of your time sending an email that is 2-3 sentence long. Secondly, Im not telling people to not go on strike but to try my idea out in conjunction with the strike. Have you read my full solution? From a business standpoint , it makes sense.

Youre calling my idea "dumb" without fully understanding it. Its a scare tactic just like the strike is but instead of us losing money during the strike, you dont lose nothing. Drivers who are not on strike will drive because either they dont know about the strike or because they will be making bank the day of the strike. They will have less downtime inbetween rides so they can pick up more passengers. The only downside is probably a longer wait time for the pax but Im pretty sure alot of the pax dont mind waiting an extra 5-10 mins.

Now, Im not saying it wont work and I fully support the strike but im trying to get my idea across. You are calling it stupid with reasons that do not pertain to my idea. so tell me friend, how is my idea not viable?


----------



## Pubsber (Mar 24, 2015)

chi1cabby said:


> I don't have a problem. I just pointed out the fallacy in your thinking.
> 
> Same here.


And also please dont be disrespectful to me when all I have done was be civil with you. Dont go around and start being disrepectful to others when they havent done shit to you. Have a reason to be disrespectful.


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

jrboy said:


> i'm going to the strip club. uber off!


started stripping for the money?


----------



## jrboy (Sep 14, 2015)

Pubsber said:


> They dont give a dam because alot of their complaints they receive has nothing to do with drivers being treated poorly. Most of the complaints is out of Ubers control, right now even if they raise the fare they will still get complaints and they know that. But they will give a dam if all their the complaints that come in is for the same reason. Like I said before, it is a scare tactic. You want to make them think that we are not going to provide good service until treated fairly. If it is something they can change than they will. Either way, my solution is almost effortless and requires no money loss or anything bad happens to the driver. Hey, if it doesnt work than it doesnt work , youre not losing anything. All it requires is a three sentence reply to Uber and that alls!


try it. show us uber's response and we'll go from there


----------



## Neil Yaremchuk (Sep 28, 2015)

UberXTampa said:


> Even the public will not support item #2.
> 
> It will promote cherry picking and will be difficult to justify.
> 
> *We need to adopt a simple and direct approach: 1 strike, 1 request. I propose this to be for the TIP option. *


The art of negotiation always calls for asking with the most and going from there. If all we get out of this is the tip option, then this would be a total success and a great start to the next step. Any forward progress is progress nonetheless. As for the riders not being for it; they're not part of this negotiation; it's between Uber and its "partners."


----------



## Neil Yaremchuk (Sep 28, 2015)

Papa said:


> Surge will work to support the strike. Riders won't accept anything over 2X, and just wait it out or take a taxi.
> Independent contractors have a right to make a profit......by cherry picking if required!
> Rates and tips are mutually exclusive!


What do you bet that Uber backs off from the surge a little bit or at least keep it modest. They know about this strike but who knows, greed hasn't stopped them at all so far.


----------



## Old Rocker (Aug 20, 2015)

I've had a few pax think it strange that there isn't a tip option in the Uber app.


----------



## Neil Yaremchuk (Sep 28, 2015)

Old Rocker said:


> I've had a few pax think it strange that there isn't a tip option in the Uber app.


I actually get that quite often. Since they're already paying by card, they prefer to tip by card. At least offer them them the option though right?


----------



## Old Rocker (Aug 20, 2015)

Neil Yaremchuk said:


> I actually get that quite often. Since they're already paying by card, they prefer to tip by card. At least offer them them the option though right?


Yep, I think the 'tip not necessary' is an overreach of the agency/IC relationship and moves into employer control territory.


----------



## Neil Yaremchuk (Sep 28, 2015)

Exactly right. We've seen this in the restaurant industry in Detroit. The restaurants that choose to go to a tip-free environment have begun to pay their employees $15/hour. That's almost unheard of in the Detroit area. It demonstrates the employer based decision making. Travis & Co. want the luxury of having us an independent contractors yet the control of an employer.


----------



## AintWorthIt (Sep 30, 2014)




----------



## KGB7 (Apr 23, 2015)

Pubsber said:


> How is my idea not worth your time?
> 
> First, what do you have to lose but 2 mins of your time sending an email that is 2-3 sentence long. Secondly, Im not telling people to not go on strike but to try my idea out in conjunction with the strike. Have you read my full solution? From a business standpoint , it makes sense.
> 
> ...


Your idea is dumb!! It has no long term solution.


----------



## Pubsber (Mar 24, 2015)

KGB7 said:


> Your idea is dumb!! It has no long term solution.


Yeah, you already told me your thoughts on it. No need to repeat yourself


----------



## KGB7 (Apr 23, 2015)

Pubsber said:


> Yeah, you already told me your thoughts on it. No need to repeat yourself


Then stop repeating your self, stop posting, just go back to doing nothing.

If you want to help, then come up with a 5 year solution.


----------



## Pubsber (Mar 24, 2015)

KGB7 said:


> Then stop repeating your self, stop posting, just go back to doing nothing.
> 
> If you want to help, then come up with a 5 year solution.


At least im trying to help. How are you contributing?


----------



## KGB7 (Apr 23, 2015)

Pubsber said:


> At least im trying to help. How are you contributing?


Motivating and supporting drivers that are aware of the strike and talking to drivers face to face who are not aware of the strike; airport parking lots.


----------



## Pubsber (Mar 24, 2015)

KGB7 said:


> Motivating and supporting drivers that are aware of the strike and talking to drivers face to face who are not aware of the strike; airport parking lots.


In that case, we both have the same end goals in mind. Through different process, we are still wanting the same end results. So why are you so hostile towards me?


----------



## Pubsber (Mar 24, 2015)

KGB7 said:


> Motivating and supporting drivers that are aware of the strike and talking to drivers face to face who are not aware of the strike; airport parking lots.


Also, my idea is in addition to the strike not to replace it.


----------



## KGB7 (Apr 23, 2015)

Pubsber said:


> In that case, we both have the same end goals in mind. Through different process, we are still wanting the same end results. So why are you so hostile towards me?


It's called tough love. When a big brother smaks you aside the head and tells you to stop talking and listen.

You blindly defended your idea with out seeing its faults, even though you were told its a bad idea. Yet you continued to promote your flawed idea.

+1 for having an idea.
-1 for not listening and for not taking advice.

P.s.
I have yet to be hostile to anyone. 
Brutally honest with no regard for consequences?... Yes.

But, never hostile.

Grow a thicker skin and learn to take a beating.

On that note, I'm out. I got a cold and I have an early day tomorrow.


----------



## Pubsber (Mar 24, 2015)

KGB7 said:


> It's called tough love. When a big brother smaks you aside the head and tells you to stop talking and listen.
> 
> You blindly defended your idea with out seeing its faults, even though you were told its a bad idea. Yet you continued to promote your flawed idea.
> 
> ...


Well, my real occupation is finding solutions for companies and that also includes all aspects of a business process which includes employee moral and financial growth. Also, being an Uber driver since 2011 , which I believe Im one of the longest standing Uber driver on this forum, merits me in a way dont ya think? I do know Uber like the back of my hand and also my occupation warrants me experience in improving work flow. People are always going to disgree with whatever is presented to them. My technique has been used by many different big name companies such as Google, HP and others. Though not in the same way, they have very similar aspects. I speak from my career experienece and having been an Uber driver for almost 4 years now.


----------



## WAKE UP AUSTRALIA (Sep 4, 2015)

I want to acknowledge this campaign. I hope there are positive outcomes achieved as a result of this weekend. The Uber driver community deserves a better deal.

I wish all the best to everyone.


----------

